# Buddies for Early Pregnancy -- Part 2



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

Seems we have chatted so much our thread has been moved to long term chat so I have opened a new thread for us to continue on here as directed by our moderator!

So........chat away!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Whoo! Hello


----------



## NatW

Still feeling sick, sick, sick  how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, I know how you feel babe!

I woke up at 3am and felt queasy couldn't sleep till about 5am and I've woken up feeling rough again.

It's pretty warm here so that's not helping!

Have you tried something with ginger in it? A biscuit or some tea, I read ginger helps with the queasiness!

Hope you feel better soon!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Yeah DH brought me a ginger biscuit in bed this morning and immediately after I had my head over the loo! I'm nibbling on some toast atm. Feel bad about letting work down, but I'd be next to useless if I was in!


----------



## Pudding34

You gotta do what you gotta do babes, 

I worry about not building up more work atm but I sleep most of the afternoon as I'm still so tired so taking on work would be a mistake right now!

A colleague is also pregnant so she will be taking time off around sept/oct so I should be able to pickup some work from her to seemed through till I am off so it's pretty good timing really!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Ohh I had a few busy days and we now have a new home   but yey I found you all!

Hope everyone is ok - Pudding I can see you've had a lovely scan and Nat too  

Saw the nuts talk on the other thread, like Nat I'm also allergic to nuts so not an issue for me but me and my sister took part in a trial at QMC years ago to look for the links between allergies in families.  My mum craved salted peanuts in both pregnancies and munched away and we are both extremely allergic to all nuts.  Apparently it is more likely if you have a history of allergies within the family - asthma, excema, hayfever etc.  They said there was no way of knowing if that was why we developed the allergies but it looked likely, they'd seen other similar results in other families.


Hope everyone is ok   

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nat/Pudding try ginger ale, not ginger beer as I found it too fizzy/gassy, but ginger ale really helped settle my stomach and isn't too strong a taste. 

We've been at a spa all day so am so chilled out (and sleepy as usual) at the moment    first time swimming since EC and it was really nice but took it very easy as first real exercise due to hurting my leg so didn't want to overdo it. Got my twin clinic tomorrow and maybe a scan so not sure if I'll sleep well tonight, but on the other hand want to know it's all going ok, such conflicting views seem to be a standard in IVF/pregnancy! 

How's the out and proud bump Dory? I had a better day in terms of shape today, I'm amazed how different I can be from one day to the next
xx


----------



## bailey434

Has anyone heard from Tassie? I think she might have a scan this week sometime?

Nat my queasiness has definitely moved timings, before it was later morning through to early evening but now it's early morning and breakfast is quite a challenge as know I should eat something but the thought of it, and knowing what I want, is a completely different thing. 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I've not heard from her perhaps she hasn't found her way to the new thread yet,

*Tassie* are you out there?


Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I was wondering about Tassie too! Hope you're ok Tassie xx

Bailey, I have discovered my saviour! Aldi Multigrain crackers! Thank goodness as I've felt so ill the last couple of days. I was waking in the middle of the night feeling pukey. Did feel better when I woke up this morning though, so I think that plus nibbling on the crackers has helped!

Still not looking forward to the very long journey to Cornwall tomorrow though! I will be armed with crackers, sweets and a sick bucket! Should be fun!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh well done Nat! Have a lovely time down in Cornwall, what about a flask but full of ice cold water that you could sip on the way if you feel rough?
xx


----------



## NatW

That's a good idea Bailey! I'll make sure I have water too x


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - I've been wearing tighter fitting vest tops all week and today my hairdresser noticed, although was too polite to say anything until I mentioned it.  It was funny though as she is the second person to ask if it was planned    

Tassie - Hope you're ok and it's just that you've not found us again yet, is it your scan tomorrow?

Nat - Hope the journey goes smoothly tomorrow.

Pudding - How are you?

Afm - I'm back at the midwife tomorrow, a bit apprehensive but   .  Not sure a lot happens at this apt but my friend says they might use the doppler.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Evening all

Well I'm back from a mammoth hospital appointment.....4.5hrs I was there!! Did have a scan and saw both of them. One was very still and one was doing aerobics, was worried about the still one but then they woke up too and they were both jigging around and waving and kicking    

They measured them and said that one is measuring at 11 weeks and one at 11 weeks 6 days then the sonographer said that cos it was twins he couldn't do the nuchal scan?! They seemed surprised it was twins even though I was booked in to the twins clinic!    So then I saw the consultant who said they were a little concerned about the size difference but that they will get me back for the nuchal scan with the fetal medical team, who do all the twin nuchal scans, and that their machine is much clearer and so the scan will be more detailed and give more clarity. I asked if I should be worried but they didn't really say (either way) and just said that it will be clearer at the nuchal scan. So not really sure what to make of it all really. I asked whether there was a parameter that they operate in in terms of a couple of days either way but they just said that it is still quite difficult this early on to get accurate measurements. What makes it all a bit stranger is that I won't technically be 11 weeks until the weekend (which I told them but they didn't really seem to take on board) so maybe one baby is just ahead rather than one being behind??  

I couldn't believe how much bigger they are than just over 3 weeks ago. They were about 1cm then and are now nearly 6cms! Apparently I will get monthly scans after 20 weeks to check progress and growth (cos of twins)

Dory is it your 16 week midwife appointment? If so my colleague had hers this morning and heard the heartbeat for the first time with the Doppler    Hope everything goes well  
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, that is a mammoth hospital appointment. Strange how they were with you, almost like they didn't have a clue what they were doing! I'm sure there's nothing to worry about. They both sound good sizes. 

Well I'm in Cornwall. Journey wasn't too bad and I did some of the driving which took my mind off my sickness. Had lots of wee stops (more on that in a moment) but I am knackered now so think I'm going to have a nap in a mo. 

Do any of you ladies have a retroverted uterus? I ask because I'm having trouble passing water sometimes and I've heard that if your womb is tilted and baby lies in the wrong position it can actually cut off your bladder. We had to stop several times today and sometimes I couldn't go even though I knew there was wee there and it's a different feeling to a UTI. However when I wriggled about and leant backwards it all came through! I'll definitely be asking the midwife about it, but it's quite disconcerting! 

Dory hope you got on well at your appt. Pudding, Nikki, Tassie hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I haven't got a retroverted utuerus (as far as I know) but I did read that it can help to lean forward when you are having a wee as that helps to empty your bladder more with the baby sitting on top of it, might help? Maybe with you it might be leaning back though, which kind of makes sense if the utuerus is in a different place to normal? I'm going to the loo a ridiculous number of times, at least 2 in the night if not 3 and went about 5 times in the hospital cos they'd made me drink lots of water before the scan  

Glad the journey wasn't too bad, but a nice snooze sounds like a good plan now   Enjoy your hols!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - At my 10+1 scan the matron said that at this stage anything up to a week either way was normal and that depending on baby's position, how full your bladder was, how much exercise you'd done etc makes a difference and that if you walk around or have a snack or go to the loo baby could move about and measure differently even within a few hours.  Squirt measured 8+3 when I was exactly 8, 9+1 when I was 8+5, 11 weeks when I was 10+1 and then 12+5 when I was 12+2 so quite a bit of variation.  

Nat - Did they mention your uterus at your scan?  I got a print out after mine at the clinic that said my uterus was anteverted (forward tilting).  Glad you reached Cornwall safely and without too much sickness.

Afm - Had my 16 week midwife apt this morning.  Was so quick compared to everything else we've had, just blood pressure, wee sample and a sneaky listen to Squirt on the doppler    Took her a minute or 2 to find the heartbeat and I wanted to tell her she was too high but thought better of it, then she moved down and there it was.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Lol Dory that's funny that you already know where Squirt is located, mothers instinct brilliant    

Glad it all went ok and you got to hear the heartbeat, what was is like??

Thanks for the info on the dates, hopefully it will all be ok and from what I read on the twin boards it seems one is always smaller than the other anyway so hopefully they are just being cautious.
xx


----------



## NatW

Dory, funnily enough the nurse didn't say anything at the scan which is funny, because it gets mentioned every time I have any other procedure! In fact at my very first IVF appointment all those years ago, I had a pelvic examination and the first thing the Dr told me was I have a backwards womb. The nurse told him off for putting it like that, it was so funny! 

Good old Dr Google was bringing me up horror stories of women being hospitalised for it and needing cathters. Must step away from Google! I'm STILL waiting for the midwife to call me to book me in. I rang on Monday, but the receptionist said it would either be the end of this week or beginning of next. Must be patient...

Glad your appt went well Dory.

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, glad the journey went well! It's awful waiting for the midwife to book you in isn't it, in the end I called mine, she didn't seem too happy about my pro activity but hey ho!

I had a lovely nap this afternoon, still suffering from the tiredness esp in the heat!

Hope you are all having a lovely Friday!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Bailey -   yes DH said he could see I was biting my tongue, it's just that I know the position where I've normally found it on our doppler.  Squirt's heartbeat sounds a bit like a chugging train and a galloping horse, much faster than ours and the placenta makes a whooshing sound.  It's funny because apparently a chugging train is supposed to indicate a boy and a galloping horse a girl but Squirt's sounds like both depending on the angle of the probe and position!  The MW said today there was nothing in that at all but lots of people still ask her.

Nat - I didn't get my booking in apt until I was 9 weeks and our midwives like do them before about 10 weeks if they can.  

Pudding - Hope you feel refreshed after your nap.  The heat has well and truly eased today after all this rain!

Nikki, Tassie - Hope you're both ok.

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi lovelies,

Struggled to find you all on here, panicked that you'd all left! 

Nat - sounds like you've been having a rough time. Don't worry about your booking appt, you've got time, mine is not till wed and i'll be 11w6d.

Bailey - that was a crazily long appt, were you attended to the whole time or was there a lot of waiting. I wish I was having a scan at mine. That must be so amazing seeing them do things independently. Wierd the size difference but i've heard it normal early on to measure differently from the actual dates. Mine was 1 day further along last time but who knows what it'll be this time.

Dory - like the tight tops belly proud and ppl noticing.

Nat - glad you got to cornwall without too much drama. Hopefully the nice fresh sea air will help the sickness, all us sickies like a good bit of salt after all!

Pudding - you got your MW appt yet?

Still no Tassie - hope you are ok?

xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki, hope you are doing ok  

There was LOTS of waiting in between, I was the last to be seen by the consultant, but I suppose someone has to be last   they phoned yesterday & have the nuchal scan on Tuesday now, just hoping I'm not there as long that time, will definitely take a good book!!

Anyone else quite liking the rain & drop in temp? I am for sure  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, I'm very happy about the cooler weather! Just makes useful more comfy doesn't it!

Nikki, good to hear for you Hun,I have y scan app and midwife appointments now, both during week twelve! Seems our maternity and midwife departments are super busy round here at the mo!

Dory, it sounds wonderful being able to tell people I can't wait! 

Cute story alert..........I said to DH last night, when we can who do you want to call and tell, he has family abroad but I didn't know if he wanted to call them or leave it to the family grapevine, he said everybody, I said everybody? And he said yeah I'm going to stand outside and tell random people as they walk past! It made me cry!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aawww Pudding that just made me cry!    

I told a close friend last night & definitely need to get my story a bit quicker   it was over dinner & to close friend so was ok really. She asked me if I wanted to go on holiday with her next spring and I was like 'well I would love to but I think I'll be a bit busy because.....'    I was telling her about first attempt & then having 2 put back in and she stopped me and just went 'it's twins isn't it?!' with a big grin on her face   and then she texted me again this morning to say what great news it was. So lovely as was bit nervous about starting to tell some people cos it's quite an unusual situation
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

You situation may be "unusual" as you say but it's great and you shouldn't be nervous about telling people! 

Babies are wonderful news and you have double the wonderful news!

Anybody who has anything other than total excitement for you should just be ignored but I don't think there will many people who arent overjoyed for you!

Funnily enough when talking to one of my friends the other day she suggested a cottage get away for our uni friends around easter time, I was just noncommittal, she isn't terribly organised so I think I will be able to stall until I can tell the truth!  

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - Glad you found us  

Bailey - Good luck for Tuesday    I thought we'd done well at our dating scan to be out in 2 hours, at our hospital they take you for your scan and then put you in a consulting room and make all the professionals run about after you rather than you moving from place to place, we just sat in big comfy chairs and then the midwife, consultant and HCA came in and did their bits  

Pudding -  That's really cute about your DH, I think going through so much to finally get here makes us all the more proud of our bumps and babies.

Nat - Hope the weather is behaving itself down there!

Afm - Got told my boobs look huge last night when I went for my swim - not by a random stranger but one of the female PTs from the gym, she said people pay for worse  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

I love reading everyone's updates, more please! Pudding how sweet of your DH, bless him. 

Weather down here is gorgeous today! Absolutely poured when we got here yesterday, but really lovely now. As for my wee situation! Was absolutely fine this morning apart from needing to go hourly, but then all of a sudden I couldn't go at all again. It's quite distressing, but I drank some more and after an uncomfortable couple of hours i managed to go again and feel so much better. I'm definitely going to have to mention this to the MW I think. 

Take it easy ladies and I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey yes i'm loving that it is cooler!! Just been sat in the garden praying the sun stays away! I've no doubt it'll be back next week tho.

Pudding - thats a cute story. What a lovely DH!

I'm awaiting the arrival of my friend from Bristol. Trying hard today to be upbeat and get myself back on track and i know she'll help.

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Aw thanks Pudding   

I just popped to see some neighbours and ended up telling them as was telling them about going to the pet shop to look at a dog crate for Mexi and they looked confused as to why I was suddenly getting her a crate when she normally just sits on the backseat in her harness. They were very shocked (I did warn them that they may be) but then they couldn't stop smiling and both gave me a big hug    

Nat I think its definitely worth talking to the midwife about it, they must have had people in a similar situation and may know some tips about making yourself a little more comfortable. Glad the weather has brightened up for you today  

Dory you did do well then. That sounds like a much better system and comfy chairs too. These were very hard and I really felt for the very heavily pregnant ladies with multiples as they really didn't look comfortable on them! That's hilarious about the comment about your chest    Bit like my Dad saying that I got a BOGOF deal for the twins  

Nikki hope you have a good time with your friend and she can help even if in just a small way and make you smile/laugh for a while  
xx


----------



## NatW

Anyone about? Just had a couple of spots of bright red blood. No pain. What should i do?


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

Don't panic babes it could just be a bleed and nothing to worry about!

But if it carrys on maybe you should go to the hospital to get it checked out!

Really hope it stops soon and nothing to worry about!

Big hugs 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks. Nothing more at the moment. Just wondering if I've done too much today. Will keep an eye on things x


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies,

So sorry for being away... I had a lot to deal with...

I had scan app the other day, unfortunately the baby hasn't grown since last scan app. As I should be showing 9 weeks 2 days, but instead it's still showing as 5 weeks. So the baby hasn't formed. So they called "silent pregnancy" or " missed pregnancy". So the baby has died from 5 weeks.

The hosp has offered me 3 choice, surgery, pill or natural. We opted natural, so was told to expect bleed any time soon as I have to stop taking cyclogest and folic acid. And if i don't bleed within 2 weeks? I have to be induced.

So now, I just want it to be over and done with so I can move on with my life. The wait are torturous, maybe I should've opted a pill to get it over and done with.

Got one more free try left. We defo can't afford private treatment. So I don't know what to do. Esp what if our third try failed again, what do we do? Maybe go another borough for another 3 gos, I don't know. Either that, continue trying naturally I guess. But I doubt I'll ever get pregnant via natural. So ivf, is my option to help me get pregnant.

And ladies, Im ok now surprisingly. I thought I be down in a dump, but yest I let it all out, cried, whined and moaned. Now I have accepted it, if it's meant to it's be meant to be. As the saying, "All we have is hope and without hope we will be living a dead end life". I know there will be a time, I'll cry again but hey what can u do.

Now just gotta wait around till I bleed... Really don't want to be in hosp in two weeks time to be induce. They also gave me a cup, so that when it bleeds? I have to try put it in the pot, so they can determine what went wrong or why it hasn't grown. So I just hope any time I go toilet? It doesn't come as I have to try and avoid that, but if it does happen? There's nothing I can do.

Anyway ladies, sorry for being a burden and ruining ur posts. And thanks *Pudding34* for the link to this page? As I was wondering where that old chat thingy gone and it was locked!!! I wouldn't know where to look for and to talk to u ladies. And *bailey434* for the message too. And do continue to post away on this forum, don't let my message stop u ladies from writing what ever u want to write.

I hope all u other ladies are well and ur pregnancy are treating u well, take it easy and look after urself. Please do keep me updated, here or via PM. I love to hear how all u ladies are doing, now that I may not be around much but I will pop in from time to time. But I feel like I known u ladies for a such a long time and that we met lol. So please do free to PM whenever u want, as I said it will be nice to hear from u ladies.

Take care ladies. Much love to u all xox


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie 

My love, I am so very sorry, I really wish there was something I could say but I know there isn't.

You are so brave and so strong and this is just not fair.

We are all here for you if you want to talk and I want to hear no more of this burden talk!

I wish I could reach out and give you a hug but I guess a cyber hug is the best I can do  

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Tassie, I'm so very, very sorry to hear your news. If you ever feel the need to chat, please do so. Also the coping after loss board is very helpful. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses xx

I have made an appointment this morning to see a Dr. I rang 111 and spoke to a Dr, who thought I may have a UTI. That could explain the 2 little spots of blood i had also. I've not bled anymore. He was reluctant to do a scan though, but will see what the Dr says when i see him. I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat that could explain why you are having trouble passing water!

Have you had anymore spotting?

Glad you,have a Drs app, hope all is okay!

AFM I've had a lot of those stretching crampy feelings, they are really freaking me out! Have any of you had more of them around week nine/ten?

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Tassie -  I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. I know from experience there are no words at times like these but we're all thinking about you. A similar thing happened to me last year and I opted for surgery as I was further along and it was just before Christmas. Physically it was ok with some good pain killers, get some cocodamol in, emotionally it was tough but don't be hard on yourself. I found I was very up and down, goodish days followed by really horrible ones but slowly the better days out numbered the bad ones. Even after the ERPC I found I bled for quite a while so stock up on some heavy day pads too. If you want to ask anything please pm me or post on here and I'll help if I can, I also found the loss section on here really helpful and supportive http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319382.0
And just remember, when it's dark look for stars xxx

Nat - Sounds like it could well be a UTI, hope they get your sorted soon.

Pudding - I've had random pulling, crampy, stretching feelings all the way through, a few quieter days and then a few with lots of aches and pains.

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Well no UTI even though I had traces of blood in my wee. I didn't have any protein or leukocytes though so Dr reluctant to give me antibiotics. Just got to monitor it and if it doesn't get better to temporarily register with a Dr here and make an appointment. She didn't seem too concerned about the bleeding as it was only a couple of spots, but I have since had a couple more tiny spots of brown blood. Still no pain so trying to keep positive! x


----------



## Pudding34

Good news it's not a UTI Hun they can be very painful and not what you want right now!

Brown blood is old blood so let's hope that's all it is!

Big hugs Hun I know no matter what the Dr or we say you are worrying hope the   helps!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Sorry ladies have been out of reception.

Tassie I am so so sorry to hear your news   Please don't feel at any time that you are a burden or bringing anyone down though. I know there is nothing we can say that will make it better but I hope that you get the support you need from the hospital. Also please don't feel that it might not work another time, just take everything one step at a time ok?

Nat sorry to hear you have some spotting. I know it's been said before but at my BFP appointment the second thing they told me was to possibly expect spotting and how common it is in the first trimester. I know it doesn't make it any easier to deal with though. Keep drinking lots and let us know what you decide to do about booking in with a local GP. Take it easy in the meantime
xxx


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Glad it's not a UTI but then that doesn't help you with the spotting, did they give any explanations as to why your finding it difficult to pass urine at the minute?  Hope the spotting clears up for you.

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Dr said because there was blood in my urine it might be the start of an infection, but because nothing else was showing up she didn't want to give me antibiotics, which is helpful! I've not spotted again for a few hours, but when i do it's such small amounts i can't feel too worried. 

I'll keep you posted, but I'm hoping it's just one of those things. Weirdly i would've been due on my period today or yesterday so wondering if it's breakthrough bleeding? Dr seemed to think it could be bedding in as when the placenta attaches it can sometimes hit a blood vessel, plus with being on the blood thinners i guess we're more prone to bleed. I also have fibroids, which could be another reason. 

There is a place here which does scans so i might be tempted to get one! I'm hoping my midwife will call in the next couple of days so i can have a chat with her about it.


----------



## bailey434

Morning ladies

Was just reading about craving salt and vinegar crisps as was wondering if it meant anything specifically and found this "During your first trimester, an increase in your progesterone level can also cause you to lose more sodium in your urine, so your body may be trying to replace that. If you suffer from morning sickness, that could deplete your sodium levels as well" so maybe that's why some of us are craving them, rather than the specific sex of the baby. Will be interesting to see if the craving continues after we come off the meds at 12 weeks.

Told my manager today and he was really lovely    I also bought a maternity dress and some maternity leggings yesterday from H&M, really good value (£15 and £7). I have the leggings on today, not because I particularly need them as they are a bit big but they are SO comfy and it's nice not to have a waist band pressing across my tummy, which I was finding uncomfortable but not tight.

Nat hope you are ok and no further episodes?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That is interesting Bailey, I've been putting more salt on my food than usual recently, DH even commented on it as I like salt on chips but never this much!

Still having the stretching crampy feelings esp if I am moving around more!

Been debating the possibility of having a private scan this week as my 12 weeks isn't for another 2 weeks and 5 days but I can't decide if it's gonna drive me even more crazy!

Nat, how are you doing babe?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I'm not a salt/savoury person normally so have really noticed it, especially with the crips, could eat 3 or 4 packets in a row if I let myself!  

I went to Mothercare yesterday and they were doing scans for £39! Not sure what kind they were though but was quite surprised. I then got completely confused with car seats, isofixes and buggies   there is so much to consider, think I'm going to have to go in quite a few times before I make any decisions. I thought that having to get a twin buggy would help narrow the choices down, but firstly you have to decide if you want a side by side or tandem and then there are still loads of choices (and prices!!)

I meant to tell you I forgot to breathe at my scan the other week    Was so focused on trying to see the heartbeats that I didn't realise I was doing it and then let a big breath out! LOL! 

I've still got the stretching feelings too. Bought some BioOil off amazon as on offer for £9.99 for 125 ml (which is normally £20) so am going to start using that this week as reckon the bump will 'pop' out soonish. Starting tapering down on the cyclogest this week....bit nervous but have about 10 left so am just going to continue using one a day until I've used them all which will only be about 3-4 days over the 12 weeks
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all! Have had another lovely day. Went to my favourite place in the world - Kynance Cove, and spent most of the day there. No more spotting, but the tiniest, tiniest amount of brown discharge, which I'm guessing is just left overs! I am slightly worried my MS has decided to dampen right down again. I have the odd wave of nausea, but nothing compared to before, but then it did that before, so who knows! Still having trouble going to the toilet and then it will decide to come out in a big gush! (Sorry!)

Pudding, I say go for the scan. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one around 10 weeks. Will check out if Mothercare near me are doing them as that's a good price! 

Bailey, really interesting about the sodium as I've wanted extra salt on a lot of things, but I'd still prefer to eat salt & vinegar crisps! 

Pretty warn out, so think it'll be an early night again for me. Take care my lovelies xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,

Tassie - I am so so sorry to hear your terrible news. Like the others have said, there are no words that can help what you must be feeling. I know you must have gone through so much since you found out and you are so so brave to have such a positive outlook. Please talk to us whenever you feel up to it, we will all be here for you. So sorry! Love to you and your partner    xxxxxx

Nat - glad to hear the spotting had dried up a little, must have been very scary. Lets hope thats the end of it. Great that you've had another lovely day out. That is really what you need to try to take your mind off it. xxxx

Pudding - I was so relieved to have that 8w5d scan and I felt like it gave me the confidence to feel like things will be ok so I would definitely say go for the scan. Get down to Mothercare if they are only £39!

Bailey - sounds like you've been doing some great shopping. Leggings are the best for cosy pregnancy belly I think although not got maternity ones yet. I got a dress in mama's and papas the other day but its a bit too maternityish for now. It'd give the game away.

Dory - hope you are enjoying the pregnant and proud.

I've not had any pulling sensation like a couple of weeks ago. To be honest, I am still slightly queasy at times but not feeling much at all in the last week. I hope its not a bad sign.

xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

So I broke and had the scan, booked it last minute for this afternoon!

All I can say is WOW, the changes since the last scan were unbelievable, we saw arms and legs waving at us! And Flash was bopping about in there!

The heartbeat was 184bpm and Flash now measures at 2.84cm!

We also got to hear the heartbeat! Most amazing thing I have ever heard!

It still feels really unreal that he is in there to be honest but it was the most wonderful experience of my life!

Sorry to be so gushy it has just really bowled me over! 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thats such fab news Pudding - knew you'd be relieved if you did it!!! Lovely little waver! How far along are you now? Congrats xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Nikki

Technically I'm 10 weeks today but Flash has consistently measured 3 days behind so I'm 9 weeks and 4 days!

Our clinic suspect that Flash just hung around for a few days before implanting, guess we will never know!

It was totally amazing, I wish I could have a look every day! Financially and health wise for the baby that's not a good idea but it would be awesome!

How are you doing sweetie?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding that is just lovely! I think I'm going to have to book another scan now! Although I'm terrified at the prospect. 

Nikki, how are things with you now sweetie? 

AFM nausea back with a bang today until I was walking round Sainsburys and a jar of pickled onions called to me! Yes ladies I have turned into the pregnancy cliché! They were flipping delicious though! Had one more instance of brown discharge. Have decided if i do get anymore I'm just going to call the local EPAU and see if they will see me, but after a bit of research i think I know the cause now. The spotting started the day I really started to struggle with weeing and I think the extra pressure from me forcing may have burst a little capillary and as our blood flow is increased plus the blood thinners I think this may be the likliest suspect. I feel Ok apart from that though 

Bailey, Dory hope you're doing well x


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

I think if I had had more than half a day to wait for it after booking it I would have have gone crazy with worry! 

I still held my breath until I was sure Flash was there and okay!

Glad you are feeling better and the discharge has slowed, it's so worrying isn't it! I had some brown discharge the other day which I assume was just crinone discharge, nothing more since but I still check every time I go to the ladies room!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw Pudding that's great news!   It is amazing the change/growth isn't it! Did you get a good picture? Mine are quite grainy but still love looking at them.

Well I went for my nuchal scan yesterday. Had a lovely sonographer and because it was in the fetal medicine bit of the hospital it was much more organised. Good news is that one twin is now 12 weeks 2 days and one is 11 weeks 6 days so they are nearer to each other and within the 5 days parameter (there is a parameter apparently but they just told me there wasn't last week annoyingly!!). Once again they were wriggling around but the scan took 50 mins in total as one twin didn't want to play ball and get in the right position!! But the sonographer was lovely and patient and I was happy just watching them on the screen in front of me    Was quite confusing working out which one was which but luckily she was very good at it (I kept losing track of which twin we were looking at!). She showed me their brains, stomachs, bladders, and noses, and the arms and legs (hands and feet) were very obvious from all the waving/kicking/wriggling that was going on. One actually looked like it was sucking its thumb at one point  

Apparently my haematoma is still there as she asked me if I'd had any surgery on my stomach as there was a darker shadow that she couldn't quite make out, but I said that I'd been told there was a small haematoma there at the 7 week scan and she said that that would make sense.

She said that she thinks they will scan me again at 16 weeks just to keep an eye on their progress and check growth. I asked about the dates as technically I am only 11 weeks and about 3 or 4 days but she said that IVF babies seem to have their own dating system and normally don't play ball   (and also that consultants who haven't been involved in IVF know very little about the process!)  So now have about 10 days wait for the results from the nuchal scans...keep everything crossed for me/us ladies  

Nat I 'think' my morning sickness might be easing now, haven't felt really queasy for about a week (only realised this fact this morning) but still having the S&V cravings. Love that you are conforming to the pregnant lady cliches, really made me smile  

Sorry for the long post!! Hope everyone is doing ok
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey thats fab news -  must be so amazing seeing 2 flipping about independently. Its so awesome. Glad their datings are nearer! I bet you were loving the 50 mins. So exciting to have got to that stage and all be great!! Congrats honey xxx

Pudding - so hopefully only a couple of weeks until your next scan -you'll be there in no time xxx

Nat - I have my sickness back and was actually physically sick for the first time this morning yeeek! It was the taking of my vitamin tablets, which sometimes makes me gag but this time it was full on. I've been in bed most of this week. Think last week I got time off my symptoms given the shock to my system but i'm out for the count this week. All dressed and ready for work but not gone in yet. Yes defo get yourself a scan booked in, its so worth it.

Dory - hope you are ok.

Afm - i'm up and down and the sickness is not helping my attempt at a get up and go attitude to keep my mind busy. Went to counselling on monday which was my free ivf one, wierd but helpful to talk. Got Relate tonight with DH which no doubt will be much fun!! Anyway, enough of that and back to the important stuff - i had my midwife appt yesterday, really lovely lady who is 29 wks preg. Was a little worried I may have had a UTI but said was all clear. I have my scan booked in for tuesday so i'm pleased its sooner than I thought it might be, still wish it was sooner! I am 12 weeks today yipeeee although I know you should only really celebrate once the scan is done. I know he's still there tho given the way i've been feeling and have had the stretching feelings back. I also got very light headed yesterday and read this morning that that can happen at this stage. 

xxxxx


----------



## noodlehead

By the way, in the event I close this page, how do I get back to our new thread? - I tried looking for it yesterday on my mobile but as its not where it used to be I couldn't find it anywhere and I wouldn't want to suddenly lose you guys, that would be terrible hunting around and not being able to find you x


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki

Both threads have been moved to the Long Established buddies section!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki my exact BFP buddy   great news that you have your scan next week, you won't believe how much the baby will have grown, it's amazing! Sorry you are feeling rough, I started taking my vitamins in the evening with my meal as I thought they were making me feel queasy so might be worth giving that a try? My tummy is very stretchy feeling today so I've started with the BioOil to hopefully get it a bit more supple.

Let me know if you can't find the thread and I'll send you the link as I have it saved in my bookmarks

Good luck for later hun  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Great thanks Pudding i've found us through the main site.

Bailey - yes I can't wait, I keep watching the videos on my apps and its showing proper arms and legs and ears. Tuesday can't come quickly enough. Still got to work out if I want DH there eek! Bailey what is your due date from the latest scan. I've had 20th, 19th and 18th Feb so wonder what they'll say on tues. We may be the same, although your little twosome may squish there way out before mine! I've not started the BioOil but planning on getting some next time i'm in Boots, poss tomorrow.

I was looking at my side view this morning thinking how i'd easily been this bloated before and yes pretended I was pregnant whilst giving my bloat a caress, but thought how amazing that there is actually a little monkey in there and its a proper preggers belly this time. I just so want everything to go right on tues. I also can't wait to tell ppl at work and others and get it all out in the open, one less thing to hide at the moment. 

xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey one other thing - did they look for a nasal bone at your scan - private NT scans seem to check for nasal bone but don't know if NHS do. I suppose if its not there it could indicate something more serious. x


----------



## NatW

Hi all, just checking in quickly as it's difficult to type much on my phone! Still having fab time, weather glorious. Had no more spots since Tuesday morning. Very tired, boobs starting to hurt a bit more, nausea very on and off. Did a bit more walking today and now have quite a strong stretchy/stitch type pain round my tummy. Hope it's Ok! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## bailey434

*Nikki * BioOil is still on offer on amazon here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Oil-Specialist-Skincare-Oil-200/dp/B00129XP8M/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1407428949&sr=1-1&keywords=bio+oil quite a good discount 

They did check for nasal bone at my scan, but my scan was with the fetal medicine team as it was twins so it's a bit different possibly to a standard scan. Might be worth asking though. My due date is now 13th Feb (has changed 3 times so far) but they are saying expect them to arrive mid to the end of Jan (37/38 weeks max) or earlier if they decide to make their own appearance rather than via a C-section or being induced. So I'm getting my organising head on so that everything is in place before Christmas just in case.

Hope it went ok last night 

*Nat* great news that you are having a good time and even better news that you've had no more spotting  Stretching sounds fine to me as we are all seeming to have a bit of it at the mo!

AFM I'm getting quite nervy about my results from the nuchal scan....just praying everything is ok
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks Bailey, I just ordered some.

Nat - stretching sounds good, I was missing some stretching but had a bit the last few days so been more happy.

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

I've not been posting this week as we decided last minute to go away to the coast for a few days as DH was off from work.  Had a lovely time pottering, paddling and eating lots of chip shop chips with oodles of mushy peas - I can't get enough.  I also sampled most brands of alcohol free beer while sitting looking out at the sea.

Hope everyone is doing ok.  I've had a quick scroll back and seen Bailey and Pudding have had healthy scans - yey   and it's not long to wait for everyone else.  My 20 week one is in 3 weeks and I'm impressed that so far I've not been tempted to sneak in a private one, it's been 5 weeks since my last one.

Nat - Glad your enjoying your holiday and that the sickness has eased a bit.

Nikki - Hope the time passes quickly between now and Tuesday for you.

Hugs to all

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey all

How lovely Dory to go away for a few days  

I've been to the docs today as thought I had tonsillitis,  turns out it is oral thrush from the steroids! Ironically I've only got 5 days pred left but they've given me some mouthwash to gargle to help clear it up, so keep an eye out ladies who are still on it 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, that sounds rough babes, hope it's not too uncomfortable! 

Dory, sounds like you have had a lovely little break away! Bet you feel all relaxed and chilled out now!

After the scan on Tuesday I chilled out a bit but I'm back to worrying again, worrying I'm doing the wrong things or not doing the right things! 

I just don't seem able to settle down and enjoy being pregnant, I want so much to stop panicking over every little thing, how do I do this?

Sorry for being a bit moany!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Oh my god I just went to the loo and wiped and there was a bit of pink blood in discharge. I know some of you guys have experienced some bleeding. Getting very scared given what happened to Tassie after her bleed.

What shall I do?? I'm just laying down now. Pink blood not brown! I just can't think if anything being wrong. I have had some cramps tho last few days.


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki I was told when I had my bled at 6 weeks that bleeding in pregnancy is very common, wish they had told me before I had the bleed as it literally scared the living day lights out of me!

At my first scan they saw a hematoma next to the gestational sac which they believed to be the source of the bleeding and it has now disappeared so must have been reabsorbed.

Please try not to panic, easier said than done I know!

TMI question but was it a smear or a gush?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Just a bit on toilet roll, pink in with discharge. Not heavy. Wasn't yours brown? I remembered yours being old blood from meds but did u have pink too? Should I just rest? Should I go to a&e tomorrow if it's still bleeding? I so hope it stops.


----------



## Pudding34

I had brown discharge but I also had a bright red gush which was the hematoma draining.

If it doesn't ease up or if you are still worried tomorrow there is no harm in going to your local EPAU just to be sure.

Fingers crossed its nothing, try to stay calm sweetie! Again easier said than done I know!

Big hugs darling 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

I wiped again and nothing but it was only few mins after first time. I have got a sore belly all over and I have had cramping. I will rest and keep warm and hope that next time I wipe it will be clear. If not I'll go to EPAU - will it just be a&e - midwife said any probs go to a&e before 12 wks. I wish I had arranged my own private scan earlier than waiting for nhs. Thanks Pudding. I hope it's all just a one off. Can't bear it not to be. Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I know it's scary sweetie but it really could just be nothing !

Our local hospital has a specific Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit so it might be worth checking if yours does as they will know exactly how to treat you and deal with your concerns.

More hugs Hun  

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Should I call them now or just go to sleep? Scared to wake up just in case. I have a slight wierd sensation on right hand side if belly. Sorry to be such a panicker, I know u had it far worse with gushing. Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Don't be sorry Hun, we are all prone to panicking! 

I know my local EPAU closes at 5pm but your hospital switchboard will be able to tell you if they have a specific unit and when it is open!

If the bleeding continues and you are worried maybe do what your midwife said and go to A&E, it's so hard to advise you what to do babe and at the end of the day you have to do what makes you feel comfortable.



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I think you can google EPAU's to find out if there is one nearby, if not go to your A&E. You could always phone the A&E and ask them what they think and if they think you should go in? Can you get there ok if so or phone someone to take you? Do you know if you had a haematoma at all?

Really hope everything is ok hun   
xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Woke in the night a few times and this morning to nothing. I am so frigging relieved. I woke terrified it would be everywhere. Now I feel a bit silly for panicking so much. I was so tired also. Felt like my whole stomach was bruised and sore and still does a bit. My maternity notes say nothing about the epau but I managed to get them on google so will call them today. Thanks so much for your support. I really needed it! Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, I just logged on to ask how you are!

I am so glad that there has been no more, I know what you mean about waking up its a heart stopping moment till you know all is okay isn't it!

Your reaction was completely normal babe and for peace of mind going to your EPAU would be wise, do you have somebody to go with you? When I went we had to wait around quite a lot and I would have gone potty on my own!

We are all here for you sweetie, anytime!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki, really glad to hear no more bleeding overnight. If going to the hospital or epau will help settle your mind then do it. I'm not surprised you are shattered you've had a lot of deal with recently even without this  

Keep us updated & hope you have a calmer day lovely
Xx


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - So glad the bleeding has stopped, as the others have said lots of ladies do have some sort of bleeding during pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies but I know that that piece of information makes sod all difference when it is you wiping and seeing blood of any colour  .  A lady I cycled with this time is a week or so ahead of me and had a bleed 2 weeks ago and was told that the blood vessels in the vagina swell with all the increased blood flow and something as small as straining when doing a poo or a harsh sneeze or cough can sometimes cause them to rupture and give you a little bleed so this can explain a little bleeding when there is nothing on a scan to indicate where it has come from.  Do you know your blood group?  Anyone who is A rh-ve needs an anti d injection after any bleeding.

Pudding - Wish I knew the answer to the relaxing and just simply enjoying pregnancy but I think I'm a little more relaxed now than I was before and think as each week passes it gets a little easier, that said there is awlays something that comes along and freaks me  

Bailey - Thank you, yes it was lovely to get away for a few days.  Poor you with the oral thrush and so typical it appears with only days of your steroids to go, fingers crossed the mouth wash does the trick!

It's quite nice here at the minute, hoping it stays as we're hoping to have a BBQ later.

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks everyone. I called the epau but got an answer phone telling me to go to GP or A&E. Given that there is no more blood, I don't think I fancy a day out in A&E. Fingers crossed that'll be it and all will be ok on Tuesday.

Pudding - thanks you've been great. Yes agree with Dory it's so hard to just start relaxing. Maybe when all symptoms finally go and tests all clear we'll have at least a few weeks between panics!

Bailey - yes poor u and your mouth thrush and so soon to end of meds.

Dory - I don't know my blood group yet but they took blood to determine that and other things. Glad u had a lovely unexpected fun time away.

Have a wonderful day everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nikki*, you are most welcome my love I'm just glad I could help even just a little bit!

I think my local EPAU is closed on weekends! It's mad isn't it you can't plan when you need to see them at short notice! If you are still worried on Monday maybe you can go in then, is your scan on Tuesday?

Like Dory says anything can cause a little blood vessel to go pop, if you are on claxane and/or aspirin it will be even more likely that you may see a little blood!

*Bailey* how are you doing babes? is your throat doing better?

*Nat* are you still away babes or back home now?

AFM I have a new plan stay busy and stop panicking! I'm not sure how well it will work but I will give it a go! Check me out being all positive and upbeat! 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hello! I'm still away at mo, but reading everyone's updates! Back home middle of next week, will catch up properly when I'm back  xxx


----------



## bailey434

Throat doesn't actually hurt but just feels a bit rough, the mouthwash stuff luckily does not taste bad so have to gargle with it 4 times a day.

How are everyone's bumps?  Any growth? I definitely feel bigger this week & think will be in mat trousers within the next 2 weeks!

Staying busy sounds good pudding,  I've gone into planning mode & writing lists of things I need to get done around the house, only a list but it's a start ;-) still worrying about test results coming back,  had a letter this morning but it was for my 16 week scan.

Think the rain is about to hit here, it's gone quite dark!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - I like your positive and upbeat. Need to get me some of that!! Yes my scan is tues. I've waited all weekend, might as well wait till tues.  Not on any meds but know it can happen for all sorts of reasons so I'll just keep my fingers crossed passed tues.

Bailey - poor u gargling away! I've def got a bit bigger since I last wore the jeans I wore today. I actually had to use the rubber band trip so I didn't have to button them up as I couldn't. Worked pretty well until I needed the toilet. All being well on tues, think I'll get some may jeans!

Nat - hope you are having lots of fun and relaxation away!

Dory - hope u had a lovely day.

Xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Bleeding again. Crap!!


----------



## Pudding34

Sweetie   

Perhaps you should go to the EPAU tomorrow Hun, just for peace of mind!

TMI Q is it a smear or a gush?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Sorry to hear that Nikki,  any pain at all? Hopefully not too much? Think like Pudding said it might be worth a trip to epau tomoro.
Big  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Just been at A&E but all they did was take my blood pressure and tell me to come back at 9am so I will do so. Lucky I didn't go with the drinks on Friday night. At least it was quiet so I didn't wait long. 

Again just a smear but more than on Friday.  Pain just on right side lower middle like but of a sharp pain but nothing much more than I feel most of the time in one place or another. At least I can sleep now and know what's what in the morning.

Xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

The problem with A&E is that early pregnancy is such a specialist thing, I'm surprised that don't run the EPAUs till later to be honest!

I hope you get a good nights sleep and it all goes okay tomorrow!



Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

I got the impression he didn't really care when I first said scan is on tues until I said I'd already had two scans. I just can't imagine ppl being preg and for a whole 12wjs not having a scan. I know most people do that but geeze feels like forever just to get to the 12wk scan. X


----------



## Pudding34

I totally agree Nikki!

I was saying yesterday to DH that our 12weeks scan at what will be 12 weeks and 4 days feels like a million years away from now!

I think it may be one of those fundamental differences between ivf girls and natural pregnancies! One of my friemds announced her natural pregnancy at 9 weeks, this was just before we knew about our issues and even then I thought wow that's a bit early isn't it? 

She had no worries that anything would be wrong or go wrong, I'm glad to say everything was fine and her baby is a beautiful bouncing girl of almost a year now but I would never dream of making an announcement until I got the 12 weeks all clear, even the thought of that is making me a bit nervous!

Hope all goes well at the EPAU sweetie I'm thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Good luck this morning Nikki, has it settled overnight at all?
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Aah so relieved! Baby is fine and heart beating well. Measurements 2 days less than supposed to be but she said the measurements at my proper scan tomorrow would be better. Didn't get to see much but enough to see little heartbeat. Couldn't find a reason for bleed but she said most of the time they don't. She said if heavy bleeding come back but assume that means if not heavy, just put up with it. I'm so so so relieved. I just don't know what I would have do if it was not ok. Thanks my fabulous ladies for bearing with my panics. Hope u r all ok.xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki im so relieved for you, damn these pregnancy hormones I'm actually sitting here crying now!   ( that's supposed to be happy tears!)

Try and take it easy, more for peace of mind than anything Hun!

Big big hugs    

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Fantastic news!! Sorry have been in meeting all morning but on tenterhooks!!!

You must be so relieved  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey, lovely happy tears! It's another big step and we all keep having them.  It's a big long journey to the most amazing place ever but none of us will really be content until our little loves are safely in our arms, then we'll worry about squashing or dropping them!! Not long and we'll all be through our 12wk scans having lunch together chuckling about our panics. I don't know what I would have done without you guys the last few months. 

Enough about me, what's the latest on everyone else? Xx


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - So glad all is ok with you and baby    They go into more detail at the official 12 week scan so you'll have that to look forward to tomorrow.

How is everyone else?  I've had a busy birthday weekend seeing lots of people and enjoying yet more alcohol free drinks and well done BBQ food.

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Aah happy birthday Dory!! I've been so caught up I don't remember if u said it was your birthday! Glad you've had a fun time!! Good old burnt food and Ribena! X


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me. Just preparing to come home today and had a bleed! Rushed down to a+e here, but they couldn't scan me for at least a couple of days, so just heading home and hopefully get in with my local epau. So scared. Bleeding did stop as soon as it started and I'm in no pain and i still feel pregnant so trying to keep positive,  but still scared. I can't go through this again, I think it will break me


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat I'm sorry to hear that    hopefully it's good that it has stopped straight away but obviously still worrying for you    will you just go to the epau tomorrow when you're back home? 
Sending you lots of   
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, so sorry that you have had bleeding I know it's scary but if it's stopped it's probably nothing to worry about!

Are you going to go to your EPAU tomorrow?

Big hugs huni! 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Oh Nat - I've just been through the same and it's absolutely terrifying but what I've learnt is that unless it's heavy, it'll be fine. I had it two days apart and started and stopped like you say. You'll be fine I know it. Just relax as much as you can and go to a&e first thing when it's quiet and they'll refer you to epau and you'll get a scan which will be so reassuring! Soon you'll be watching your little monkey hopping and kicking around so as much as it is impossible to really do, just try to rest up and relax tonight. Be thinking of you love. Xxxxx


----------



## NatW

Thanks guys. I was travelling back last night so just seen your messages, thank you. I had one more bleed on the journey, but wasn't heavy, then spotted a bit after that. Spoke to my midwife this morning and she said it was hopefully nothing to worry about but to call epau, so I'm just waiting a call back! xxx


----------



## Dory10

Nat - So sorry to read about your bleed.  Did you manage to get a scan at EPAU today?  

Nikki - How did your official 12 weeks scan go?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Dory, how are you?  How many weeks are you now? 

I'm still waiting for my nuchal scan results so hoping no news is good news  

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey all,

Nat - hope you managed to get in to epau. Fingers crossed bleeding will stop as mine now has, for now anyway. 

Dory - scan was absolutely amazing, saw punching, hiccuping and got a great pic of hand waving. It's just amazing getting to just watch the movement knowing it's my little morsel. I'm so happy now. Got a brill picture of a whole hand with all the little fingers giving me a wave!

Bailey - started using the bio oil this morning! I think no news is good news on nt, I was told they send it to Birmingham. You are there anyway so maybe a day quicker, and if high risk they will call in a few days.

Pudding - hope u r ok!

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Nikki,  one of mine was hicupping last time, it's amazing isn't it?! It's mind blowing how much they grow in such a short time  

They said it takes up to 10 days & that if you are low risk they write to you but if high then they phone you...means that if you are low risk then it takes longer to get to you which is why I'm hoping it's that.  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all, couldn't get into epau for a scan until Friday morning, so more waiting! Not bled for over 24 hours, but absolutely terrified if I'm honest. When i get on the computer tomorrow I'll type things up properly. 

Much love to you all and thank you for being there xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, Friday seems a million years away but it's only tomorrow now so hold on in there Hun, the bleeding has stopped so that is good, take it easy and look after yourself! Let us know how it goes!

Nikki, congrats on the scan Hun it sounds like it was amazing, tell your LO no punching though, as he/she gets bigger it will start to hurt! Ha ha ah ha!

I'm okay, it's all been very quite on the Pudding front, midwife app and scan next week so just trying to kill time really, my boobs are still killing me first thing am and by the evening I am so bloated my clothes that fit fine in the morning hurt me, I've had a few stomach pains but that could be either stretching or my digestion, you just can't tell really can you! Still experiencing the constipation but I understand now that that is a pred side effect so will just have to live with it till I can stop the drugs!

Bailey and Dory big hugs  

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat, hang in there, only one more day like Pudding said. Good news that the bleeding has stopped though. Stay   ok?

Pudding I'm a bit like that with clothes, my 'bump' is quite flat in the morning and am still in normal clothes but by the time I get home I just want to put my dressing gown on and have nothing across my tummy. I have one more week at work before my holiday and there is no way that I will get in my normal work clothes when I get back    

I finished my pred yesterday and my clexane and cyclogest finish tomorrow.....eeeek! Maybe that will help with the bloating a bit or by now the babies might have taken over lol! Apparently progesterone also can cause constipation too as it relaxes all the joints etc and slows down your digestive system (was reading my twins book on the train yesterday - very interesting!)

Is anyone else hicupping still? I am doing it most of the day, just one at a time but quite big ones   I assume its linked to indigestion/heartburn kind of stuff, although I haven't had that (yet anyway!)

Hope you all have a good day  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

No hiccups so far, but I have had indegestion from spicy foods, peppers are also giving me jip! So have had to knock the both on the head!

I'm craving carbs, especially bread and potatoes it's really weird I actually ate half a small baguette with just butter on it yesterday!

I'm still feeling nervous about coming off my drugs, my consultant is sending me a new prescription as she wants me to carry on with the gestone and pred till after 12 week scan so I've got at least another week or two to go now!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes I had the bread and butter craving a few weeks ago. Had a few lunchtimes where I just went a bought a baguette from the supermarket and had it with a bit of butter at my desk (and salt and vinegar crisps obviously)  

They are putting me on aspirin when my clexane finishes due to my age and that I'm having twins as apparently there is more risk of raised blood pressure and pre-eclampsia with twins. 

I'm back on fruit now but still very wary of milk, just the thought of it makes my stomach churn, which is bizarre after drinking so much during stimms! I managed a cup of tea the other day (decaff) but still not bothered about tea or coffee really. Very thirsty most of the time and when I get up in the night for one of my at least two trips to the bathroom, I still want a drink then too. Was reading that your uterus moves up towards your belly button gradually at the start of the second trimester so that's why you stop needing the loo as much at that point, which will be a relief for a while (until the third trimester when everything is running out of room!)  

How far gone are you now Pudding? I'm just under 13 weeks (by my dates) but by the scan measurement dates I'm nearly 14 weeks, not sure which ones you are meant to go on really   but the hospital seem to focus on the measurement ones more from what I can tell
xx


----------



## Pudding34

By Transfer dates I am 11 weeks and 2 days but by my measurements I am 10 weeks and 6 days, everybody seems to be going on the measurements as well and all along we have measured three days behind the transfer dates, my clinic thinks it was just a case of Flash being a late implanter, as long as development keeps going, even though three days behind, I don't mind!

I'm still on aspirin and claxane for another two weeks or so, waiting to see what midwife says about my drugs but from what the ladies on here have said they rarely know much about ivf drugs!

My mum told me that my gran had preeclampsia when she had my uncle and she told me to tell the midwife as it can be hereditary guess I will see what the midwife says next week!

Twice a night to pee, wow you are so lucky! I am averaging about five at the moment!

Getting up isn't so bad it's fighting DH for the bed and duvet when I try to get back in that is the problem! He rolls over and clamps the duvet down, like all embies a dead weight when asleep as well! A nice sharp poked the arm usually moves him though!  

Have you noticed your memory going? I forget simple things and if my conversation is interrupted I ant get back to it! 

My mum called it baby brain the other day! DH doesnt seem to believe in it but I have never been so absent minded!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Five wow!! Think my most is 3 so far. Seems worse at night than in the day randomly. Haha can imagine the duvet wrestling  Mexi has even stopped getting up and following me to the bathroom now as she can't be bothered to go everytime haha!

Oh yes the memory thing definitely!! Forgot about that  I walk into a room and can't remember what I was going in for and I forget words too, keep going to say 'oh it's baby brain' but then remember that my team don't know yet! I knew that it happened once you'd had the baby but didn't realise it happened during pregnancy too. Lists lists and more lists is the way to go (if you can remember what you wanted to write on the list that is)

Have ordered some maternity jeans from New Look so going to try them on this evening, ordered about 4 different ones (under bump, over bump, skinny and bootcut) as I really don't know what I will prefer and can just take the ones back that I don't want. I heard from a colleague that Primark do maternity too so going to check them out next week
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I had some bleeding just after my last post.

TMI warning -- I went to the toilet and did a No2 and had blood on the tissue along with blood soaked crinone discharge.

It scared the hell out if me and midwife advised going to EPAU, we have just got back, we were seen really quickly but they refused to scan me.

Dr examined me and said that the neck of my womb was closed and he couldn't see any bleeding.

It has seemed to stop now so really hoping it was just a busted blood vessel!

Considering a private scan on sat now as our local place can only do sat or maybe I should just wait and see if it stops? I don't know what to do to be honest!

I've been checking for blood ever since my last bleed but this still really shocked and scared me!

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh no! Sorry for intimate question but could it have been blood from the back door? Especially if you have been constipated?

When is your next standard scan booked for? If it will help you then go for the private one as I know it will be a worry  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I wondered that too but my crinone discharge was coloured with blood so it must have been from there.

DH is worried about the impact of too many scans and I guess I am a bit too but then again I will worry either way!

Going to take it easy today and see how it goes bleeding wise.

I was actually feeling pretty confident and good this morning, that'll teach me to be happy and content won't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding, I'm sure it's nothing serious and was just from you being constipated. It can't be too long until your dating scan now? 

I'm still wiping brown blood, but I actually vomited last night, so don't know if that's good or not? Off to my 1st midwife's appointment now...

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat you're really going through it too at the moment! I'm sure the vomiting could just be morning sickness unless you've eaten something that might be dodgy? 

Hope the midwife can give you a bit of reassurance.

Pudding I definitely prescribe feet up and rest for you, with lots of (careful) doggy cuddles. Maybe see how you are tomorrow before making the decision about the scan? 

I was only thinking this morning that I think IVF pregnancies are much more stressful than 'standard' ones as we almost know too much sometimes, and also have been waiting SO long for this experience that we probably spend most of the time worrying on some level or another  

BIG   and   to you both
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat that's not good, could the sickness just have been morning sickness exacerbated by the stress you have been under?

My 12 weeks scan is next Friday not sure if I will be bale to wait that long will have to wait and see!

Bailey, I had the exact conversation with DH in the car, I asked him if he thought women who get pregnant naturally worry the way we do!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I'm sure they don't Pudding. 

My sister mentioned offhand the other day that she didn't 'really' take folic acid when she was pregnant, I nearly fell off my seat and said 'I was on it for months BEFORE I even got pregnant!' she was just like 'what will be will be, he's absolutely fine'  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh my god!

I worried like hell because I took one Pregnacare pill instead of two for about a week! I felt awful!

It's just not fair is it!

No more bleeding since this morning, and the crinone discharge is all out now I think.

I had a nice nap interrupted by the rudest delivery man ever, it's not a good day to Tango with me!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Bless you having more waiting for EPAU but it's only hours away now and hopefully a good night's sleep too - thinking about you, let us know how you get on  

Bailey - Definitely no news is good news on the NT test results, I was told that they'd phone within 5 days if high risk and that low risk is a letter that takes up to 2-3 weeks.  Mine letter took about 2 weeks to come.  Hope you have fun trying on the jeans, I've got a couple of pairs of over the bump boyfriend style for every day (when not at work) they are so comfy and 1 pair of skinny over the bump which again are very comfy and 2 pairs of under the bump skinny which are lovely but only for an evening out, they start to get uncomfy by the end of the evening.  I've found H&M mama the best value so far, there maternity stretchy t-shirt tops are only about £6 and wash brilliantly.

Pudding -  Glad you discharge has stopped but not glad the delivery man interrupted you, I gave a cold caller no nonsense when he interrupted my tea last night.  I'm with you on the worrying about the pregnancare, I forgot to take mine after tea on Sunday (the first time ever in over 4 years) and even though the folic acid is only essential until 12 weeks and I'm now 18 weeks, I was still panicking on Monday morning until my friend said she threw hers up most days during her pregnancy.

Nikki - Lovely news on your scan so happy your little one was playing for the camera, it is so exciting to see him/her moving about isn't it.  I also hadn't realised that they sleep in there too, don't know why but I suppose I'd never given it much thought!

Afm - I am now 18+1 and went to a pregnancy yoga session on Tuesday.  It was lovely and gentle and relaxing.  I didn't feel like I was doing much but after wards I had the best nights sleep in a long time and my hips which have been starting to ache at night were much better.  I also talked to a couple of ladies who are a few weeks ahead of me with their first babies too which was nice.  One was saying how long she'd been trying and was beginning to think it wouldn't happen when she found out so I was completely honest and said Squirt was an IVF baby, I'm not going to hide it I feel blessed that ICSI was there for us.

Hugs to all  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! 

Thanks for your good luck wishes for tomorrow. I'm still really nervous, but doing my best to keep positive. I've googled myself silly, so I've decided to stop it as it's not going to help me. I'm hoping the vomiting yesterday was actually MS as i had felt pretty rough all day, also felt a bit dodgy this morning, but breakfast stayed down! Boobs haven't been hurting as much today, bloat comes and goes...

Nikki, was sorry to hear about your bleeding, but so glad it was a happy outcome. I've heard one you get to 9-10 weeks and see a heartbeat, you're pretty much Ok. 

Pudding, glad the brown discharge has stopped. I'm still spotting brown, but it's not loads. Fingers crossed for both of us. 

Dory, glad you had a nice break away and a good birthday. I can't believe you're 18 weeks now! Very exciting. I always find honesty is best if people ask, but then you usually get bombarded with questions! 

Bailey, I'm sure if you've not heard about the results it's a good thing. Sounds like both your babies are doing really well! Very exciting for you too 

I know it's silly, but I'm kicking myself as i bought some maternity bras the day before I started bleeding and I feel like I jinxed myself. I know that's silly, but I've even started saluting single magpies when I see them and I'm not usually superstitious! Anyway, when I got fitted, my bra size hadn't actually changed, which surprised me, but I've gone up a back size anyway for when my rib cage starts expanding and it is a lot more comfy. Just hope I'm not returning them next week. 

Anyway, despite all the recent stress, we had a lovely holiday. It was our 14th wedding anniversary on Tuesday too. Just a shame we had to have a trip to a+e the same day! Bless my DH, he turned up with 3 boxes of chocolates for me today as a late gift! 

Oh, I've also been having stabbing pains in my groin. Do you think it's round ligament pain? 

Anyway, enough ramble from me! Much love xxx


----------



## bailey434

Pudding & Nat how are you both this morning??

Nat I know it's easy to think things like that (about the bras) but it is JUST coincidence, please don't feel that you can't look at things or buy things for you or the baby. As we were saying earlier, IVF pregnancies seem to be tougher on mums-to-be than 'standard' ones as we know so much, want it maybe that little bit more and therefore worry more. The fact that the bra is more comfy is good as it shows that on some level you NEEDED it, not just that you were buying it for no reason    Hope it all goes well this morning at the EPAU    I've had all kinds of weird pains, stitch, stabbing ones that literally took my breath away and then the pulling ones too so I'm sure it is just everything stretching and moving to make room for the little one  

Lovely that you got all those chocolates too and congrats on 14 years  

I found out yesterday that apparently I have heartburn! The hicupping and I've got a burning sensation in my throat (no inflammation though and glands are fine and thrush has cleared up) and mentioned it to another pregnant friend who said 'oh you have heartburn, go and get some Gaviscon' I've not had it before so really didn't realise    

Hope you have good days today with less stress ladies
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning!

I've had no more bleeding and the brown crinone discharge has stopped too so that's good!

I was relieved to read what you said Bailey about the stitch and the stretching sensations as I have had the same recently and I was worried but sounds like they're normal feelings as the body accommodates the new expanding space!

Nat, hope all goes well at the EPAU today, I keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Great news Pudding   

The other thing I've noticed is that if I'm having a day where I am feeling stretches/twangs/stitches etc more, if I cough or sneeze I feel like I need to hold my tummy? As an extra measure to kind of support it? Weird!

Have you decided anymore about the scan Pudding?

Gaviscon is my new best friend  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all! EXTREMELY relieved to say scan absolutely perfect and bean has caught up and measuring exactly 9w 4d! Didn't get a picture to take home though, boo! They also did the scan abdominaly which i was surprised about, but nice not to have to get my knickers off to yet more strangers! 

Bailey thank you. I know a rational part of me was being silly, but pregnancy definitely makes you irrational and even more so when we've been through what we have! I've also been getting terrible heartburn but not resorted to Gaviscon yet. My MW said yesterday if i do need it, to get it on prescription as I'll save a fortune. She had a lady who was drinking a bottle a day! 

Pudding so glad the brown discharge has stopped. Hopefully that will be it now. I'm still lightly spotting but the nurse today said it was normal and if i get any more significant bleeding to have my GP check my cervix. 

Hello Nikki and Dory *waves* xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, that is great news I'm so happy for you!

This bleeding thing is horrible isn't it, don't we go through enough already without this extra worry!

Bailey, I hate sneezing at the moment I convinced it can somehow hurt the baby! Silly I know but everywhere tenses up so it makes sense in my head!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

YAY brilliant news Nat, and yes it is weird to suddenly just have to show your tummy and nothing else isn't it     Great that bean has caught up too, fingers crossed you won't need another visit there until your 12 week scan now.

I spent £6.99 in Boots on a bottle of Gaviscon and some chewable tablets (for work so not as obvious) and thought 'before this runs out I need to book in with the GP for all this stuff!'

Pudding I'm exactly the same with sneezing where I really seem to tense and worry in a stupid way that somehow I could push them out!   Try the holding your tummy thing, it helps a bit on the psychological level  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey all

Have any of you got your maternity exemption (prescription) certificate yet? ANd if so how long did it take to arrive once you had filled in the form and got the GP/midwife to fill in their bit?

Thanks


----------



## NatW

I only got my form yesterday, so can't help you I'm afraid!


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Fantastic news *Dory and Squirt are dancing*    So happy all is ok, please don't beat yourself up about the bras, I'm still doing the same each time I buy a maternity wear item but we all need clothes and undies that are comfy.  Last time I had 2 bras that I'd worn for about a month and then we found out we'd lost our little star, I washed them and packed them away at the bottom of a drawer and then this time it meant I already had them so saved me having to buy any early on and saved me some pennies too.

Bailey - Mine took about a week from when the midwife filed it in and sent it off but I found noone has asked to see it, even when I got prescriptions before I was showing, they back date it from about 5 weeks anyway so just tick the box on the prescription and if they asked to see it say it's at home, they just check centrally to see if you have one by which time you will    

Pudding and Nikki - Hope you're both ok and looking forward to the weekend  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Good plan Dory, I've not got a presciption yet but will need my normal asthma stuff within a few weeks so was hoping it will be through by then. Why they don't just sort it out at your first midwife appointment I don't know! I've had to ask for it about 4 times already before I actually saw the form, or maybe it's just my area  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Both pregnancies my MW has filled it in during my booking in apt and then this time she offered to post it for me on her way home.  I can't believe how much I've saved on prescriptions and the GP was great even putting something on I could have bought over the counter but said I 'll put this on as then it will be free and you've spent quite enough on your treatment already!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

My GP filled in my form at my booking app and I got my card about two weeks later, haven't had to use it yet but I need a dental checkup so I have a question, does anybody know if private dentists accept them?

My dentist is a private one and I don't think they do NHS but could this maybe be an exception? 

Don't really want to tell them why I need to know yet and so cancelled my last checkup appointment for last week I will of course tell them on exhale the 12 weeks all clear! Don't want to change dentist but it can be pricey and with a baby on the way every penny counts!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I'm not sure about the private dentist query pudding but I'm interested in the answer as my current dentist is private & I don't really want to change. 

Well the results are in....both babies are low risk so a massive relief that there is one less thing to worry about. Quite different results for each baby which I was surprised about but they have said low risk & no further testing needed   so I can officially start telling people now if I want to, which still seems weird to me after all this time!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

That is wonderful news Hun! 

Enjoy spreading the good news to people!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey that is fab news!! All the initial scary stuff is clear. Enjoy being bumpy and proud. I have had that sneeze thing for a while since quite early on as when I sneezed it sometimes have me a sharp pain in side of my stomach so I've always clutched on ready! Happy gavisconing!

Pudding I think my maternity card took about 3 weeks to come the ought but I went to the dentist and got it free. Mine does private and nhs but u still pay for nhs usually so it may be you just don't realise they do nhs. Give them a buzz and just ask, you don't even need to say who you are. My dentist trip means I'm now going to have to wear a night guard on bottom teeth as apparently I'm grinding in my sleep which is usually due to stress. I also found out that plaque on teeth goes into the placenta and can be a cause of low baby weight so get to the dentist and get flossing girls! Glad your discharge stopped pudding, that horrible thing keeps coming back to haunt you.

Nat - so relieved about your scan. I had confidence you'd be ok after my one. Such a horrible thing I hope it didn't ruin your holiday too much and You managed to have a good relax. Happy anniversary! Enjoy all your choccies. Have u got your 12 wk scan date yet? 

Dory wow I can't believe you are 18wks, almost time for your next scan. Are you going to find out if squirt is a boy or girl? I went to preg yoga last night after work and I found it gentle but really nice. Really needed it to try to help relax after my week.

Sorry I've not posted much this week. Had so much stress at work with some little twirp who's now going to have a disciplinary. I've got to do an investigatory meeting this week. I just can't handle anymore stress at the moment but it seems to keep coming at me from all angles and I feel awful as this is a time when I should be least stressed. I need to see when I can get some time off soon. Xxx


----------



## NatW

Oh Nikki bless you, that's the last thing you need! Hope it all gets sorted. Have a pyjama day, that's what I'm doing! How did your relate session go? Any progress? 

Hope everyone else is well this sunny morning  xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - If your dentist is completely private then no they won't accept your exemption unless they make an exception for you - I know this from experience when I had an exemption card as a student and my dentist at the time was fully private, he did warn me first though so I was able to change dentists.

Nikki - Sorry to hear you're having a rubbish time at work but glad you enjoyed the yoga, I agree it doesn't feel like you do much there does it but I certainly slept better after it.  No we're staying team cream at the 20 week scan, we do have 2 weeks to change our minds but fortunately we both have wanted a surprise from the start.

Bailey - Fab news on both babies being low risk    I must admit it still feels a bit surreal telling people and I've still not told some friends that live a bit further afield and I won't bump into.

Hope everyone is managing to enjoy the weekend even though the weather is dull and grey!

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory - oh I'm desperate to find out! Nice and sunny here. Only 2 weeks to get a really good look at squirt all big and lovely. Amazing!

Nat - enjoy your lovely pyjama day today, you deserve it! Relate went ok but was more of an introductory session. Next week we start proper weekly one. We'll see. Been spending quite a bit if time with DH but think it's mainly as we are both lonely otherwise and it's easy as we are so used to being together. Shouldn't be the way it goes, living apart and totally not together. Just really wierd at the moment. 

Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Nikki - I guess it's still early days and you need to take it one day at a time. I hope the sessions prove useful anyway. Have you been with DH a long time? It must be very odd spending more time on your own. Anyway, I think of you often and hope everything works out for the best for you xx

Dory - Oh no, sorry it's been dull and grey day for you. It's got a bit more cloudy here, but still reasonably sunny. I keep meaning to ask if you've felt any movements yet? I hear it's like popcorn going off in your tummy! 

I've been meaning to say, I've been put under consultant led care. I know the question came up before, but it seems here all IVF pregnancies are automatically put under consultants. MW said it's quite likely that I may be signed off it though and it won't affect where I want to give birth. I have to say I'm not keen on a home birth though whatever the situation. I like the idea of the midwife led Centre though. Plenty of time for that decision though! 

Now on the wait for the date of my 12 week scan. Hopefully start of September. Oh and i can't wait to stop the bloody progesterone pessaries! Only another 3-4 weeks...


----------



## Pudding34

Hey ladies!

I felt awful last night just headaches and put of sorts so I went to bed ed early, wasn't much better this morning so I had a lazy duvet day! 

I got up eventually this afternoon and feel much better for having taken it easy I have to say!

Nat, my doc suggested that I would be under consultant led care but so far no mention has been made of it, meeting midwife on Tuesday so maybe find out more then!

Nikki, like Nat says, thinking of you often babes, hope that things aren't too stressful for you!

Dory, just to add insult to injury Hun it's been fairly sunny here all day!  

Bailey  

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Ah thanks guys, it's really lovely to know I've got that support out there. I'm just trying to focus on a few weeks time when the immediate stresses will have passed to a large extent and start properly living and enjoying my bump days.

Pudding sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. Lovely to have a duvet day but not so nice if your ill under it! 

I've not been put down as consultant led, just midwife. They're not really bothered that it's ivf it seems so it's just birth as normal. Hopefully they'll be none of that wierd inducing you on your due date just due to ivf, have u guys heard about that. My friend who has just given birth second time ivf and who funnily enough is an embryologist said about that and I looked it up but my mw didn't seem to know anything about that!

Nat you sound much more positive now, that's so great. You should be scanning very early sept. Can't wait till we are all through it together. Poor u still being on progesterone, for some reason I got lucky and only had to do 14days after my positive so I've been off them a long while. Good riddance to the bum bullets!!

Hope everyone had a lovely day!

Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Yes I am feeling more positive thank you, well for the moment anyway! I'd be happier if the spotting stopped, but I may just be one of those ladies who spots throughout (oh joy).

Pudding are you feeling better today? You'll have to let us know what your MW says. Will that be your booking in appointment? 

Dory and Bailey I hope you are both well! 

With everything that was going on last week, I forgot to tell you my mum was admitted to hospital. She had a very nasty kidney infection and they were worried about her heart, but I'm hopeful she'll be home next week. I'm also not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, but hopefully I'll get more of an idea of what's going on. Good news is DH has been offered a permanent position so that takes a lot of pressure off. It really has been a pretty rough two years since we both were made redundant, but hopefully things are starting to look up now 

xxx


----------



## Dory10

Ahh can't believe it's been sunny everywhere but here!  Today is a bit better but still showery at times, luckily it's super windy too so I'm leaving the washing out through the showers and so far it seems to be drying ok.

Nat - I'm under consultant led care too so far, apparently they assess it each time they see you so I saw him after our dating scan and then he said he's see me after the 20 week scan and then make a decision whether he wanted to see me at 28 weeks or just see the MW and then see him at 32weeks. 

Pudding - Hope you're feeling a bit better today, touch wood, I've been feeling much better since 15 weeks, of course that has also sent me into blind panics at times but it is true you start to feel a bit more like yourself.  When you have your booking scan the MW will say whether you're consultant led or not as they have to write it in your pregnancy notes (a big book that you keep and take to all the various places).  Some places automatically have IVF as a trigger for consultant led but age, health and previous losses also come into play.  Good luck with the MW it's another step to it all feeling real!

Nikki - Glad your relate session went ok, it must be very strange having been through so much with your DH and now being apart but still seeing each other   .

Bailey - Hope you're ok  

Afm - I had a hungover 'no honestly I'm just tired' DH yesterday which I worked to my advantage and got chips and lashings of mushy peas for tea!  I left him in bed this morning and nipped for a swim which was lovely as it was so quiet in the pool  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

Sorry have had a mad busy weekend with a family party yesterday which I decided I was going to wear my new maternity skinny jeans to....cue me spending most of the party hoiking them up all the time as they are still a bit big really     but they were SO comfy compared to my standard ones. Decided to go back to the standard ones today and put a hairband on the button and buttonhole....works well apart from you have to remember to leave plenty of time when going to the loo as it take time to unravel the hairband!  

Had a nice day as popped to see a friend who has 2 boys and he made us all Sunday lunch which was yummy and it tastes even better when someone else has made it for you. I was going to tell them today but didn't in the end as wanted a bit more time as he is the ex-husband of my ex-best friend, (LONG story) and the news will get back to her, via the boys, so just wanted a bit more time before then really.

Sorry to hear you had a rough day Pudding, hope you are fully recovered now?  

Nikki, I'm with you, can't wait to find out the sexes at the 20 week scan, but still thinking I'm going to not tell people, probably will tell you guys though  , but at least if I know I can decide when/if I want to tell them all but I quite like the fact that it's my little secret after feeling like everyone knew every little detail of the IVF treatment you know? 

Dory hope it's brightened up for you a bit (can't remember where you are?) it's been quite nice here today although it wasn't forecast to be. I'm off to Devon on Friday and the forecast is looking a little hit and miss at the moment but hopefully it will have changed by the end of the week otherwise it will be hoodies and waterproofs at the ready  

Nat sorry to hear your Mum hasn't been well, hope she is feeling better soon and can come home, but great news about your DH job, definitely one less worry for you. I'm under consultant care (cos of the twins) so don't get much options at all in terms of where to give birth but before I knew it was twins I was leaning towards the midwife led centres as thought they sounded good. My sister was in one of those for her son's birth but had to be transferred at the end as he got stuck, so I would recommend checking how far you are away from a hospital in case you do need to be transferred. Homebirth is definitely not for me although I do know of some people who have done it and got on fine with it so each to their own I suppose.

It feels very weird not being on any drugs/injections, just started taking my aspirin now but I keep thinking I've forgotten something  
xxx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, glad to hear you've had a lovely weekend. My jeans are sometimes tight and sometimes not. I think I'm probably still going through the bloating stage, but I'm going to give the hairband trick a go. Also it's always nice to have someone else cook for you  Are you planning on telling your ex-best friend? 

The midwife-led centre is right next to the hospital here and because the hospital is newly built, everything is very modern. Plus we live literally a mile from the hospital (shorter if we walk) so it's nice to know it's close! 

We're definitely finding out the sex, but we're both fairly convinced it's a boy at the moment. Also I meant to say earlier I hope the hospital don't have a policy of inducing because it's an IVF baby, because I won't be happy about that! I was looking into hypnobirthing, but the course is £400 and we're going to need every penny for baby and whilst I'm on mat leave. I have already decided I'm going to stop work at the end of January and use holiday up to when mat leave kicks in. But I'm getting ahead of myself again. One day at a time! 

Dory I've had the odd craving for mushy peas so that sounds lush! Normally I hate mushy peas.


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* how on earth you kept it to yourself at your friends I will never know, I'm dying to tell people and have to avoid talking to friemds on the phone now as I'm afraid it will just explode out of me!

*Nat* so sorry to hear about your mum, I hope that she is feeling better soon!

I felt much better yesterday, although very tired again, last night I had a word thing I woke up on the sofa and when I stood up I had a sharp pain under my left rib when I breathed in, Dr Google suggested wind! Nice huh!

When I laid down it faded a bit so that was okay and it seems to have gone completely now but it did worry me last night!

Nikki and Dory 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pudding. Apparently she was meant to come home last night, but developed a high temperature again! My MW is not keen on me visiting, so it's a bit of a pain to not be able to see her.

Glad you're feeling a bit better. That definitely sounds like wind I'm afraid! I woke up the other night with terrible wind. It started just below my rib cage, then spread all the way through my tummy. There's only one thing that gets rid of it I'm afraid... 

Back to work today. Think it will take me most of the day to plough through the emails!


----------



## Pudding34

Oh sweets that's so annoying, bet your mum is really frustrated! Nothing worse than thinking you are coming home and then being kept in!

I don't mind if it's just wind, I can take any pain or discomfort as long as Flash is okay but of course any little pain and I think there is something wrong and start to panic!

Hope work goes well Hun stay calm don't let it stress you out!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding it's only because he's a guy with two teenage boys so the excitement value for them would probably be 'oh right'     I'm not planning on telling my ex-best-friend as we've not spoken for over 2 years anyway but she will find out from her boys and probably via ******** eventually as we still have mutual friends. Weirdly I think she will be really happy for me as she knows how much I wanted children, but I think too much water has gone under the bridge to find a way back unfortunately.

Trying to work out whether to tell my team this week or leave it until I get back from holidays. As I'm doing it on my own it's a little bit 'unusual' and my office is a MASSIVE gossip nest so might wait until I'm back all refreshed before I have to deal with any people who want to know too much information....

Nat sorry to hear your Mum is not better and that you're not allowed to visit (that must be annoying). Wind seems to be a common symptom with us all then haha! With me I can't seem to work out what foods cause it or if it's just completely random. Hope it goes well at work today. I'm on countdown to holiday now, only 3 and a bit whole working days to go.... 

I do get sharp pains with mine Pudding, like a stitch and I literally freeze as it's almost too painful to try and move.
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Not that I wish any pain or discomfort on any of you but thank god it's not just me!  when it's late and you get a weird new pain you just panic don't you!

Bailey are you really worried about what people will think? Perhaps it's different for us as IVF girls but I don't see anything different about your pregnancy than any of ours!

You have to do what makes you most comfortable but I bet most people will be overjoyed for you and those that aren't, aren't even worth thinking or worrying about, just you remember that if it comes to it, only thing that matters is you and your little ones and the lovely little family that you will be together!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Sorry to hear they kept your mum in again, that is really frustrating when you've geared yourself up to come home!

Bailey - I love my maternity jeans but my skinny's become loose on the second day of wearing and I find I'm pulling them up all the time too.

Pudding - Sorry to hear about the wind but I know it can be so painful!

Nikki - Hope you're ok  

Afm - Just back form the doctors as I've been quite itchy, mainly on my shins and back but then last night it was on my feet, fingers, arms and of course at 3am I imagined it to be something horrific.  Anyway been to see my lovely GP who diagnosed the shins as very dry skin and has given me some cream safe for Squirt and then has also ordered blood tests to put my mind at rest - crazy pregnant Dory strikes again   . I'm now going for coffee with some work friends, the first time they'll have seen me displaying my bump rather than trying to hide it from the children and parents!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Dory I think we are all guilty of being a bit crazy at times! Just blame it on the hormones!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Haha yeah we're all sharing the windy pain    The evening I had it quite bad I just couldn't get comfy in bed at all, even Mexi was looking at me like she was thinking 'just go to sleep'!

Re: work, it's just that it's SUCH a gossipy place (worst I've ever known) so I know some (not so nice) people will just be sat there *****ing (for the want of a better word). 

I just mean from me doing this on my own, rather than that I've had IVF. People make (wrong) assumptions that there must be something wrong with you if you can't find a bloke, rather than that I'd rather be on my own and happy than in an unhappy relationship with a moron. Luckily all my friends that I've told recently have been brilliant which has helped me a lot with feeling a bit more 'yes I CAN do this on my own'. I'm under no illusions that it's not going to be hard and that at times I'll probably be like 'what have I done!?' (in a nice but probably knackered way of course). 

Of course in about 4 months time I won't have to see the nasty people again for nearly a year  

Dory I don't think you sound crazy, any symptom that you can't explain logically should be checked out in my opinion, and especially itchiness as isn't there a rare pregnancy condition to do with your liver not processing stuff properly that makes you itch REALLY badly? Seem to remember reading about it somewhere. My friend who is about 23 weeks has a really itchy bump and I think they have put it down to the skin stretching. Hope it calms down soon for you. Enjoy your coffee meet up, sounds like fun  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

Like I said anybody who isn't 100% happy for you no matter what your family situation is should just be ignored and pitied for being a gossipy idiot with nothing better to do!

You can do it babe, and as I said once your little ones are here you will be a lovely little family and other peoples opinions won't even hit the radar!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I'll send anyone who's nasty to me your way Pudding  

Thanks lovely  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

You do that sweetie! I'll have some pretty choice words for them!



Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Bailey, not to patronise you, but I think what you are doing is amazing by yourself and especially with twins! It does sound like you have a good support network around you to help out and don't forget we are all here to sort anyone out too! 

Dory, I don't think you're crazy either. Always best to get these things checked out.

AFM, struggling already! Just want a little nap and still feeling a bit nauseous. Been munching away on the ginger biscuits though. And I'm just about ready to murder the 2 Jack Russells next door who have been howling and barking most of the morning! (Office is next to a house).


----------



## Pudding34

Ladies

Warning..........under no circumstances should you whilst pregnant ever ever watch the movie Hope Floats, it's just a Cry Fest waiting to happen and I cannot be responsible for the cost of the tissues if you do!      

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh really? Not seen that one, but did watch Dear John recently which made me sniffle. 

Defintely not Marley & Me though....EVER!! I couldn't stop crying (read sobbing like a toddler) after that film and recently turned the tv on and it was on and I thought I would be able to watch it as I'd seen it before....same reaction!

I think you need to offset with a good comedy now then Pudding! 
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh god, I watched Marley and Me on a flight! Biggest mistake ever! Huge sobs coming from row E...  

I cry at films normally, so I'm not going to touch any of those with a bargepole at the moment!


----------



## bailey434

OMG Nat!! That's like the worst place ever to watch the saddest film ever!!!  
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies, how is everyone today?

I'm shattered. DH had to be up at 4am today and he's not the quietest, bless him! In fact I think he makes more noise the quieter he tried to be! Plus with already getting up to go to the loo earlier anyway, I'm now just about ready to fall asleep. Plus I've got a bit of a snotty nose and I don't know if it's a cold coming or the pregnancy snuffles.

My mum is home now though, although when I spoke to her yesterday she still sounded quite out of it. I'll probably try and pop round to see her the next couple of nights.

Hope you're all well!
x


----------



## bailey434

I'm joining you in the shatteredness today Nat! But no excuse of being woken up early, maybe I just slept badly I don't know. 

I thought I'd passed the nausea stage but someone just walked past with a strong proper coffee and it's really made me feel sick  

Great news about your Mum coming home, hopefully being at home will help her to recover quicker as I always think hospitals are so noisy and not very conjusive to getting better. Nice that you are nearby and can go and visit her though and made distract her a bit if she's feeling rubbish. 
xx


----------



## SELL01

Good morning ladies,
How are you all?  
Would it be OK to join here I am pleased to say we got the BFP yesterday on my birthday !!!!!!!!! I am in utter shock and really cannot quite believe it we held out to OTD yesterday and came up within a minute Pregnant 2-3 weeks on clear blue digital I really could not of wished for anything else for my birthday yesterday! The packets states 2-3 weeks would be +4 weeks have others experienced this in an ivf calculator online it says 4wk4days ?confused already 
Yesterday  was spent in utter shock mode but we did go to the coast with our little dog we are not telling anyone we have such a very long road to go – my clinic Bart’s do not offer bloods unless you are bleeding how stupid is that so going to my GP tonight to try and push for them I have had miscarriages before and just so very scared something will not be as it should be I feel no different in any way other than my boobs are no other real symptoms I have had a few whacky dreams but honestly that is all!

So sorry for lack of personals I will work  backwards over the pages 

Has anyone else had little symptoms I am worried I am  not up to where I  should be I guess It goes from one worry to another!!

I have seen you can have scans privately from as early as 5 weeks do you think this is safe worthwhile?
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I'm dying for a hot drink, but I'm completely with you on the coffee smell. Every time I smell it, my stomach heaves! I tried a sip of tea again last week, but it still tastes like poison. I'm placating myself with hot water with a slice of lemon, but it's just not the same 

Hi Sell, what a lovely birthday present! With regards to how far along you are, the IVF calculator here on FF is accurate, so if you used that and it says 4 weeks 4 days, then I would go with that! Do you have an early scan booked with your clinic? Most clinics do these between 6 and 8 weeks, but it's best to get to at least 7 weeks if possible as you should see the heartbeat then.

Don't worry about lack of symptoms, I know a lot of ladies don't experience anything till about 6 weeks. I was really early in that I started getting sick at 4 weeks 4 days, but it then did start to ease up quite a bit around 8 weeks, although I still have the odd day. Also, we've all found that symptoms do come and go, so try not to panic if you feel fine one day as chances are you'll feel completely different the next! Good luck with everything 
x


----------



## Dory10

Sell - Welcome and congratulations, a super birthday pressie  

Bailey - Sod anyone who says anything negative    And yes there is a condition to do with your liver called OC and that's why I'm getting my bloods done today just to put my mind at rest - you might have known that last night I was only a bit itchy and the cream is working wonders!

Nat - Great news about your mum, glad she's home and there is nothing worse than constant barking dogs  

Pudding - I'll be avoiding that film then, I watch ghost for the first time on a flight, trying to sob silently not my strong point!

Coffee was great yesterday lovely to catch up with people but I feel I'm getting to like being off work too much, still another 2 weeks of holidays    I'm off to a pregnancy exercise session at the gym later, my first time in it since April!

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Sounds lovely Dory! Hope the exercise class goes well. I was looking at aquanatal yoga classes, but you can't join until you're at least 14 weeks, so I'll see again in a few weeks 

Glad the itching is better too.

Do you know when you will be going on mat leave yet? I'm guessing you'll probably work another term and leave at the end of the year? My SIL is a teacher and she is just about to have her 2nd. It worked out well for her as she finished at the end of last term, so won't be going back in September.


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Thanks, lots of the classes say 15/6 weeks around me which actually worked out well with the start of the 6 weeks hols.  I'm hoping to keep going until Christmas but who knows, I'm with the very youngest children so lots of moving about all day and not much sitting down so I'll see how I am nearer the time!  I've not got to say until 25 weeks so I'll have been back about a month and can see how I'm coping after this lovely time away!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

I'll probably be going off around the same time as you then Dory as although the babies aren't due until 13th Feb they said to expect them by mid/end of Jan at the latest so I thought that when I break up for Christmas might be a good time to start my leave. 

Great news that the itching has eased off a bit  

I've been trying to research aquanatal or pregnancy yoga near me with not much success so far unfortunately. Hopefully I'll find something or if not will just do gentle swimming myself
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - The exercise session was good thanks, she's writing me up a programme so I can do it by myself at the gym and putting on the maximum speeds and resistances on the bike and treadmill.  It was all very gentle but I felt good afterwards, must be the endorphins.  I drank shed loads of water on the trainers insistence and I did feel much hotter quicker so like she said, little and often.  I'm still loving the swimming and I'm lucky there's a local pregnancy yoga class as it's such a small town, the nearest aqua natal class is too far away to bother with really and I know I certainly won't want to travel that far once I'm back at work, which is a shame.  Our babies could end up sharing birthdays  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Pudding, how did you get on with the midwife?


----------



## Pudding34

Hiya!

Midwife app went well, just went through all the family history stuff and my drugs, she has said I will be under consultant led care because of my thyroxine, never mind all the other drugs! 

I was teaching her what all my drugs were which, despite all the warnings from you guys, I was still shocked about I mean some of them aren't that unusual! Anyway her opinion was follow your consultants advice so I will just have to be brave when it comes to it!

Booked another appointment for 4 weeks time and discussed the screening tests etc!

Good news is that she put paid to DHs fears of my doing too much exercise, she said the more the better especially after 12 week scan on Friday so I'm looking forward to going to the park and watching my fur babies swim in the lake! I've really missed it, they are so happy when they are off the lead and running about it really warms your heart!

Woke up in the night with a stinking headache which has eased a bit but is still there as a dull ache, I know they say you can take paracentemol but I am so worried about taking anything like that especially as I am on so many other drugs, I'll try and chill out and see if it goes on it's own, maybe I'm just hungry!

On a different note, I never thought I would say this but I wish my bum was bigger!  We are running out of bruise free places to do my gestone and it is getting progressively more painful, last nights was horrible and for the second time I cried afer DH did it, I try hard not to as I don't want him to think he has done something wrong as I know he hates it when it hurts me but I couldn't help it, I have a very bruised and lumpy bum now and sitting can be tricky, roll on sat when i do my last gestone injection!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding be prepared that the consultant might not know anymore than the midwife about your drugs/treatment!

I had some paracetamol about a week ago when I had a stinking headache that wouldn't shift. I made sure I'd drunk lots before and had a lie down to try and shift it but after that I decided that as I'd tried everything else it was ok to have the paracetamol. It cleared overnight with it thankfully so maybe try that?

Sorry you are black and blue but only a few more to go until Saturday   My clexane bruises are now fading but still there (a week after stopping them) so think maybe another week and I might have a bruise free tummy! 

Enjoy the park with the puppies, I can't wait to get on holiday on Friday and onto the beach with Mexi just to watch her running around with complete joy on her face    I don't care if it's raining or windy she just makes me smile so much when she's there running around like a lunatic  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

It's just pure unadulterated joy isn't it! Our two love the beach and I love it when they come running up to me with sand all over their faces! Sandy noses, nothing better!

Little fur baby leant to swim when we were away in Ireland and you cannot stop him now, as soon as he realises where he is going he charges straight off to the lake and jumps in, he is very brave and will swim quite a long way out, DH said that he barks at the ducks sometimes and doesn't always bring the ball back if he is distracted by those pesky ducks but he is learning!

Swimming is great exercise of the them and they literally conk out when they get home!

Does Mexi swim in the sea? Both of ours are afraid of it and will only brave the very shallow bits to retrieve their ball but as quickly as possible and then......run away, run away!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah Mexi gets sand in her eyes, nose, mouth and anywhere else she can get it and absolutely loves it and doesn't seem bothered by it at all. I literally have to call her out of the sea when she is all red eyed and shattered, because she would just keep going back in!   She loves digging in the sand and then putting her face right down in the hole she's dug out too.

I wanted to swim in the sea with her this time to see what she would be like, but 1) i don't have a wetsuit that would fit me now and 2) it is quite cold still in the English sea so need to look after the babies....those are my excuses anyway and I'm sticking to them    Yeah it's a great way to have a calmer evening for sure as she literally eats her tea and then passes out snoring normally   

She LOVES the sea and is fearless but Bailey would never go in at all past her ankles really. She didn't like the waves moving towards her. She loved rockpools or the big puddles on the beach that you get when the tide has gone out and trapped water though. Mexi will put her head under the water to try and fish for seaweed or grab a toy if it's bobbing, she absolutely loves it!!

On a different note, since I've stopped my prednisolone my hayfever seems to have come back so I googled it this morning and it seems that the pred can be used to treat hayfever. How random. I only thought of the link between me stopping it and the symptoms coming back this morning (and was quite pleased I still remembered to look it up by the time I got into work...memory is still shocking!) so if any of you are coming off pred and have hayfever then be prepared. So I'm on piriton now for the hayfever which my consultant says is fine all through pregnancy but hopefully with the weather getting colder then I shouldn't need it for too long
xx


----------



## NatW

Pudding great news that your app went well, sorry about the gestone, you poor thing  My tummy is black and blue enough, so I can't imagine what your bum is like!

I think I've lucked out with my midwife and hospital so far then. The MW was pretty clued up on IVF as when she asked for my LMP and I said I couldn't tell her as I'd been having fertility treatment she was like 'right, what dates do you have then for transfer and we'll go with that' and also when I went for my scan last week, I'd forgotten about my tummy bruises being in a fluster so when I lifted my top up the sonographer and nurse said straight away 'ah, clexane bruises!'. If I get the consultant I think I might, he's a fertility specialist too so fingers crossed!

Not long till your holiday now then Bailey! I'm already ready for another one! Getting up has never been so hard  

Nikki and Dory, hope you're ok! xxx


----------



## bailey434

Ooh it does sound like you are doing well Nat  

I am SO ready for this holiday, I too was dragging myself out of bed again this morning. Only one more 'get up' then off til 1st September   

I was asking my pregnant friend when the 'glowing' stage kicks in as am now 14 weeks but it seems like it can be hit or miss as to whether you get it at all   I could really do with some energy though, I'm asleep on the train every night on the way home, have started setting an alarm on my phone so that I don't miss my stop  
xx


----------



## NatW

My radio alarm goes off at 6am. Fall back asleep. My phone alarm goes off at 6.30am to tell me to do my progesterone. Fall back asleep. Radio alarm turns itself off at 7am, my brain finally goes 'you really need to drag your bum out of bed', my body says a very rude response!

I got too used to lying in on holiday, and that is not me at all! Enjoy your time off, I think you'll really relish it more than normal!


----------



## SELL01

Ladies,
Thanks so much for all of your lovely comments I really cannot quite believe it still!
Pudding sounds great about your appointment all sounds very real now!
Bailey or NatW or any other lovely ladies can you help me I really do want an early scan but unsure how early is too early I do not want to go and them not to be able to hear the heart beat etc I am just shy of 5 weeks I think….. what would you recommend?

So I went to my GP last night to get a very cold welcome once I said what I have been through he was so very dismissive in the sense I am still under the care of Bart’s hospital and if they will not offer the blood tests then nor can he I pretty much begged him and he said if he did it for one patient he would he would have to do it for 101 idiot I said so what would I need to do to have the blood work to confirm the pregnancy he said well you have no pain no bleeding so there is unlikely to be any problem what an idiot so what I just sit and wait till 8/10 weeks again to miscarry I am sooooooooooo angry he said he would see me in three week to try and ease my nerves what the hell is that going to do I could of punched him in the face arrrrrrrh Bart’s will not offer blood work unless you are bleeding its beyond mental so we should all just sit and wait for there to a problem so now my OH and I are going private tonight it’s not that I will not pay for the tests but why should I if I was a drug addict I would be offered every form of counselling on the NHS I am simply asking for support in early pregnancy to prevent the risk of miscarriage I know there will always be a risk but a little support would not of gone a miss fill me with little hope or excitement for what the next 8 months will bring.

Has anyone had experience with private midwifes and their antennal care? Lots of my friends have had two local ladies from start to finish and post natal care but its pricey but after yesterday I feel super unlikely to be supported. 

Sorry if I should not be asking this on this board I am a little lost as to where I am meant to ask what!?!


----------



## bailey434

Hi Sello

I don't think a heartbeat is detectable until about 6.5 weeks so any scan before that might be a waste of money. You can definitely pay for private scans though, just google it in your local area. Most places will do an early 'reassurance' scan for you at around 7-8 weeks. Did you not get offered one from your clinic where you had your treatment as it's normally standard procedure to be offered a scan at around 7-8 weeks to check for heartbeat and that everything looks like it should. I would give them a call first before parting with any of your hard earned cash. If you get an early scan then I don't think you would need to have a private midwife (again save your money for the baby) as you would be booking in with your community one at around 8 weeks normally?

Hope that helps 

I've just got back from the hospital where I had a haemotology appointment. Basically I was in there about 2 mins and the consultant haemotologist apologised for the appointment as he said he didn't really know why I'd been called in as the only thing he could see on my notes relating to blood queries was that I'd been on clexane but that he didn't think I needed to be on it anymore (which I'm not anyway!) as there is no evidence that it supports a pregnancy later on. SO good in a way but annoying that I had to drag myself off to hospital and pay for the ridiculously expensive parking for no real reason. Oh well  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

SELL01

Welcome to our little group Hun and many congratulations on your amazing miracle, it really must have been the most amazing birthday present ever!

Scan wise I can tell you what happened to me!

At 6weeks I had a fairly serious looking bleed, we went to the EPAU and as I had pain in my side they suspected a possible ectopic, on that basis they gave me a scan I was exactly 6weeks according to my EC date, they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac both measuring at 5 and a half weeks in size but couldn't identify the baby at that point, they also identified a heamatoma most likely caused by implantation which was the cause of my bleeding so whilst we didn't have the reassurance we were hoping for we knew why I was bleeding and it wasn't terrible news!

It was a really long 4day wait till my clinic agreed to scan me early as what would have been my 7 week scan was being delayed to 8weeks as we were away, we saw the gestational sac and yolk sac again along with a little tiny embryo and we saw a heartbeat BUT it wasn't as fast as the clinic wanted it to be and we were again measuring 3 days behind so we were back to waiting in limbo again!

While we were away we went to a private scan and our embryo (we call him Flash because when you have transfer the docs and nurses say look for the Flash!) had grown the right amount since the last scan (again 3 days behind) but they couldn't measure the heart rate as it's not something that particular place does!

Our 8 week scan gave us reassurance that Flash had a good heartbeat and had grown again but we have always measured three days behind ever since our first scan, our clinic thinks that Flash just hung out in there for a few days before implanting, lazy little thing! just like his Daddy on the weekends!

We also had a scan at 10 weeks and heard the heartbeat for the first time it was amazing! We saw him move about (I'm convinced he is a boy and I hate using the term it)

I can't wait till the 12 week scan on Friday!

So in summary I would say that any scan prior to 7weeks (unless you have a problem) would be pointless and probably will just cause more worry!

A company called Ultrasound Direct do private scans from 7 weeks to confirm pregnancy for about £100 http://www.ultrasound-direct.com that should offer you some reassurance.

I know from the bottom of my heart how hard it is to wait till then but you really have to if you want to see anything worthwhile that won't make you panic more!

In the meantime have you considered a private hospital or clinic for beta blood testing? They can test you HCG level and you can get the results same day that can give you an idea of how it is all progressing, it should pretty much double (70% rise is also acceptable) in 48-72 hours and there is a great took that shows you where you are on the scale in comparison http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator you will need to do at least two to see what is happening! It will probably cost between £50 -£100.

Sorry if I have rambled on Hun, I hope some of this helps!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Bailey! Those silly doctors not knowing which end of them their butt is again! 

Still you had a lovely excursion to the hospital huh !

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Sell - I can only echo what the others have said. I'm really surprised your clinic haven't offered you an early scan as it is usual practice, but if for whatever reason they don't do that, try and hold out until 7 weeks when you should be able to see baby's heartbeat. If you google private ultrasounds for your area, you should get a fairly decent list of places that do them. The clinic I was under offer an early viability/reassurance scan for £80, but I have seen places do them for less than £60 and sometimes even less than that!

My clinic never offered me blood tests either. They just relied on my HPT results (2, a week apart), so I've never had an idea what my HCG is! I'm sorry you've had a difficult time with your GP. My Dr's are fairly useless as well and I've avoided seeing them so far.

In fact, I meant to tell you ladies this. I popped into my surgery last night to get my maternity exemption certificate stamped, but I thought I'd also ask for a sharps bin as the clinic only gave me one last time, despite giving me 5 weeks of Clexane injections. My surgery said I need to request a prescription for a sharps bin! Have you ever heard of anything so silly? It's only a bin to dispose needles in, why would I need a script for that? Anyway, I was too knackered to argue, so filled in a request. I just hope the Dr sees it and can just give me a bin. If not, next trip to the hospital they will be getting the empty Clexane box with all the used needles in. I'm sure that will go down well!

Bailey, sounds like you've also had fun with hospitals then!!  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I had to get a prescription for a sharps bin too, it's madness isn't it?! Surely their prescription system thing should flag up that they need to give a sharps box when prescribing an injection otherwise people would just put them in the standard bin! 

It's a case of the right hand not talking to the left I think with my hospital  
xx


----------



## SELL01

Pudding and everyone thanks so much for your prompt and in depth replies this has really really helped me sorry you have had a drawn out road Pudding i am guessing too Flash is a boy lazy little one!

Bart's will offer me a scan but I need to wait for the appt I have called again today and they said would be in around 3 weeks and would confirm the date by the end of the week - jsut feel like a lot more waiting ahead!!

we are going to have the beta test carried out tonight and Friday so just praying this is increasing I really have no symptoms at all sore boobs in the morning and only getting up 10101 times to pee in the night but this could be due to the vast amounts of water I am still drinking!

I will keep you lovely ladies updated, thanks again for all your support today xx


----------



## NatW

Yep madness! Well I sent my exemption form off today, so if it does mean I have to get the bin on prescription then I will just wait until I get that and pick it up for free!


----------



## bailey434

Nat I'm still waiting for mine despite dropping the form off over 2 weeks ago at the GP....!   Hopefully it will have arrived by the time I'm back from holidays...

Sello, get used to more waiting as it never stops  
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh no  I had a prepaid envelope to send mine off in. Hope yours turns up soon!


----------



## bailey434

Pudding how's your head? Any better? I've got one this afternoon, feels like a 'thunder' headache if you know what I mean
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I had a good nap this morning which seemed to help it, it's still there but not quite as pounding as it was, I just feel a bit fuzzy headed now!

If you are feeling dodgy you should go home babes!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Busy thread today ladies  

Sello - I was lucky in that I saw a heartbeat with Squirt at 6+2 at our EPAU but was warned that although it is possible to see one from 6 weeks they usually make the appointments for 6.5 - 7 weeks but mine landed just before a bank holiday so I went on the Friday but could have gone back on the Tuesday if we'd not been able to see one.  My clinic also offered me a scan at 8 weeks - like what Barts is offering you and you see so much more by then, Squirt looked like a little astronaut bobbing about!

Bailey - I got so annoyed when people were telling me I should be glowing from 12 weeks, I didn't break up for the holidays until I was 15 weeks and after a few days off I began to glow, I must say my skin on my face now is lovely,  a tiny slap of moisturiser that's it, a far cry from all the slap needed during the early weeks so that I didn't scare the children with my grey pallour!  I bet the reason your certificate is taking so long is because the GP didn't send it off straight away - they are monkeys!

Nat - I've never needed to show my maternity exemption certificate when collecting prescriptions so worth a try to go and get your bin before it comes through - just tick the box and if they ask say you're waiting for it.  Or you can register free of charge for the needle exchange scheme in any pharmacy and they give you free sharps bins, needles and syringes - a lady I cycled with last time had to do this when she ran out of syringes.

Pudding - Hope the headache has gone, I got some of those migraine cold packs that peel off and stick to your forehead and found them quite effective.

Nikki - Hope you're ok, not heard from you in a while  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Ooh thanks Dory. Hadn't thought about the needle exchange thing!


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I left early and went home via Debenhams to pick up some jeans I'd ordered. Ordered 2 sizes for fit and the smaller size was perfect. So much difference between shops. These are Red Herring maternity and they basically look like normal jeans at the waist but have two stretchy side panels so feel more secure than the skinny ones I had from New Look. Would definitely recommend people trying them. 

Going to have a quiet night doing my filing (the excitement) and watching Bake Off to rest up a bit  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm glad you went home early babes, you have to look after yourself and be a bit selfish, whilst I work for myself now and things are very quiet, on purpose of course, I used to be the queen of not going home under any circumstances, but this is different and you have to do what's right for you and your little ones!

Also the jeans sound good, I miss jeans and am still hanging on till after my 12 weeks scan before buying maternity wear, I'm still very superstitious! Def wanttoget some dungarees though I think they are awesome and it's socially acceptable to wear them when you are pregnant isn't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I forgot to say I love bake off too but it makes me hungry!  

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I completely get the 12 week thing. Is it next week for your scan?

The lady in Debenhams was lovely (as I'd pre-ordered them I sorted out the refund straight away for the pair that were too big) and she was very excited when I said it was twins. Really made me giggle. Tried on a non-wired bra in there while I was there and chose the next size up and couldn't get it fastened around my back....think I need to get a proper fitting when I get back from holiday!

Also told my neighbour that my test results can back as low risk for both babies and she gave me a MASSIVE hug, which was lovely as didn't even get that from my Mum....guess you get given certain people around you in your wider circle of friends that sometimes make up for others eh?!

My pregnant colleague is getting dungarees too as she said that same and they are actually in fashion too at the moment 

I LOVE Bake Off but you're right it does just make me want to run to the kitchen 
xx


----------



## NatW

I'm watching bake off too! But straight to bed after I reckon, I'm shattered! xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey 

I think that through ivf and now pregnancy we will have, and will in the future, see a lot of people that we thought would support us fade away and others come into focus in our lives! Ooh that was deep huh!

As I have said before don't worry about people that don't want to support you sweetie it's not worth worrying about and I think a lot of the time people dont realise that their comments or lack thereof are hurtful, also many people don't know what to say to us if they haven't been through it, plus we are super sensitive at the moment!

I felt really bad last night we were out on our way and a lady I know on the estate who has a year old puppy that we see a lot came running out to chat to us when we were out on our walk, she is a very lovely lady and before  the cycle started we used to chat all the time and she asked if  I would help her to train her dog to be off the lead with big puppy, of course I haven't been able to do that as you ever know if they will jump up at me and I was worried about overdoing it and of course I couldn't tell her why I had to be careful, anyway she asked me again last night and I had to just fudge my answer and said oh yes we should do that soon!

I know that once I can tell her she will completely understand I just hope that she won't have written me off by then as she is a very nice lady and I love her little dog he is a cute little designer cross and has a great little personality! Our dogs love him too!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Well you'll be able to tell her really soon and I reckon you can still do some training with them, you'll just have to get good at quickly turning your back on the puppy if he looks like he's about to body-check you 

Yeah I know what you mean about different people's reactions. Luckily my best friend is very good at making up for others who are not as demonstrative or supportive and I get to see her (and her family) for a whole week from Friday, can't wait as I've not seen her since EC when she stayed with me (due to me hurting my leg and then not being able to travel easily). She is very good at staying in touch even though she is far away which helps me feel supported too bless her, I really am lucky to have her....getting all teary now   

Nat what about Bake Off IN bed then? Sounds like a great idea to me as my feet are really cold tonight, am actually considering putting the heating on  
xx


----------



## NatW

Sounds like you have a fab BF and neighbour Bailey!

Pudding don't worry about upsetting her, I'm sure she'll understand. Plus as Bailey says you can do some gentle training 

I only have the one TV in the house so it has to be snuggled on the settee for me! Tempted to put the heating on too! 

GBBO I'm liking Ian this week


----------



## NatW

Oh dear, maybe not Ian's week after all! Kate and Luis are doing well though! Jordan to go I think.


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I think Jordan to go. I can't warm to Ian as his beard and hair distract me too much! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

If Jordan doesn't go I will be shocked!

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Or Chetna maybe? xx


----------



## Pudding34

Awww now I feel sad for Jordan, damn you hormones!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I do know what you mean about the beard! I think he should have a beard net on! 

Lol Pudding, I also know what you mean! I just want him to get his teeth sorted, bless him.


----------



## bailey434

I agree about the beard net, he would never be allowed in a catering kitchen without one of those and yes bless Jordan he does need to see a dentist to sort those teeth out (says she with a brace on her teeth at 40!!) 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Aha damn just wrote a really long response and my phone died and it wasn't there when I turned it back on!....response to follow. Hope you are all really well x


----------



## bailey434

Oooh I hate it when that happens, but lovely to hear from you Nikki 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

With all this bake off talk I feel I've been missing out! Anyway sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I have had a horribly stress filled week so far and have been to the doctors and am signed off work. Struggling to cope with everything and really want to just focus on morsel and me!...not Marley and me but I saw that too and weeped like a morsel! Told ppl at work about morsel too and that's made me feel much better rather than constantly zombying around feeling I'll but not being able to say anything.

Pudding is your scan this fri? How exciting, you'll love what you'll be able to see it's such an amazing experience and relief!!

Bailey - still waiting for my results. How long after did yours come in the end! I think no rush to tell work if you are going away but if you want to get rid of the gossip while you are enjoying yourself then do so. No one likes a gossiper esp if it's *****y. They can be sent my way too and I'll sort them out. Any nice person who hears them is just going to ignore them anyway. You are amazing for doing it your way and like you said better to be single than with a moron! I mean I'm a prime example! You won't be alone for much longer anyway, you'll be the three musketeers!!

Nat - hope your mum is getting better nicely at home. You've had a lot to deal with esp after your SIL. How is she? I'm not surprised you can't get up for work after lovely time off. I'm looking forward to getting some of that. Just take it easy and ease your way in. 

Dory glad to hear u r hanging out with friends summer holidaying it up and showing off your bump! I think I'm going to start doing that now!!

Sello - hello and welcome to the gang! I had a 6w3d scan and they saw heartbeat but that was automatically booked by the clinic. Then I had a private 8w5d. I was told by clinic you should be able to see heartbeat at 6w but I think not always as it depends if baby's position. The wait is hard but it won't end there. Try to keep busy in the meantime.

Hope everyone is well. I'll check back tomorrow when hopefully I'll be back in the land of the living! Xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi Nikki noodle   lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear you're still having a stressful time, but it sounds like you've done the right thing in being signed off. Lots of r&r missus!

Thanks for asking about SIL. To look at her and speak with her you wouldn't know a thing was wrong! She had her course of radiotherapy at the end of July, then she's off on holiday with her family next week. I think she will be back for follow up when she gets back to see how the radiotherapy has worked. Fingers crossed. She just looks so healthy, not even tired!

I am however so flipping tired still. Completely drained. I feel like I'm constantly moaning about it, but all I want to do is lounge about and nap! I honestly feel drugged. I'm not feeling as sicky though, just the odd bout which quickly goes. I do seem to be getting a few more twinges, which I hope is all good. For some reason I've gone into slight panic mode again, but trying not to get too worked up. I just want the date of my 12 week scan through now!

Pudding, one more sleep! You'll be coming off the progesterone now too won't you? No more lumpy bum!

Bailey and her musketeers! I hope you are well.

Dory and Sell01 hope you are well too!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki, I phoned on Day 11 to chase the results (as they said it would take about 10 days to me) and they said that some had been sent out the night before and then told me my result over the phone and when I got home they were there in the postbox. How long has it been for you so far? Like Dory said I think it's almost better if it's longer as it's more likely to mean they are posting your result which would mean the result is hopefully low-risk....just not easy to wait for it to arrive! I'd give them a call, it can't hurt? 

Sorry you've been having more of a rough time but it is good that you've been signed off so you can rest up and concentrate on you and morsel  

Nat I'm ok once I've had a shower to wake myself up but by about 3pm I'm just constantly yawning and finding it really hard to concentrate on anything. Glad your SIL is doing ok and that she is going away for some quality time with the family, it must be so hard for her (and the rest of your family)   that the treatment has helped
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey, I'm also   that it's worked! 

I had a shower this morning and by the time I'd driven to work I was ready for a nap again! I'm going to have my lunch in a minute and then lie down for a bit I think!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

I did well this morning getting up feeling good had a shower, then felt some weird stretching feelings so I laid down for a little while and fell asleep for three hours! 

Now I have a dull headache and feel all fuzzy!

I'm really hoping that this tiredness thing will ease soon!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - Sorry to hear you've been having more of a time of it but glad you a re signed off to concentrate on what really matters in life, you and morsel  

Bailey - Glad you got some jeans sorted, it is reassuring when you suddenly find you are in the same pre-pregnancy size isn't it?  I was 2 sizes up in non maternity before I got some maternity clothes as I too was waiting until after the 12 weeks scan.

Pudding - I was the same itching to wear something other than leggings, as soon as I was back form the 12 week scan I was straight on the Debenhams website and ordered loads of jeans in different sizes to try.

Nat - Really hope the treatment worked for your SIL and it's good she's feeling well enough to go away, will probably do her the world of good.  It won't feel like it now but you will have more energy in a few more weeks  

Sello - Hope you're ok.

Afm - Just back form a swim and decided when I walked in I needed pie for tea so guess what's cooking as we speak!  I'm also snacking on a few dairylea triangles but I've been good and bought the light ones  

Dory
xxx
xxx


----------



## NatW

Dory you're putting us all to shame with this exercise! I'm pretty much decided I'm going to do aqua yoga I reckon. 

I got my dating scan appointment today, hooray! It's 2 weeks today on the 4th Sept and it's early at 8.20! Ooh it's all starting to feel real now! 
Also had a bit more nausea again today. Nearly puked on myself while I was driving home. Nice. 

Squishy hugs to all xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat that's the same day as my 16 week scan  

Sorry to hear about the near puking episode, that doesn't sound nice at all especially when you are driving! I'm just packing & sorting out the house as off tomoro morning but just going to take my time getting there as will need countless wee stops anyway  

Hope the pie was nice Dory, well deserved I reckon!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - glad your SIL is feeling good and lets hope the treatment has been a success. So scary. Holiday is just what she needs. I'm like you much of the time, sleepy as anything and when i've been working i've just been so dozy and braindead. Not been sick like you, poor thing almost doing it in the car. Glad you don't get it so much now. I get queasy maybe once a day or every 2 days which is so much better.

Bailey - my scan was a week and 2 days ago. I'm 14 weeks today, think 2 days behind you. It may be a little early but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to call them. Did you call the antenatal dept or somewhere else? Lucky you getting 16w scan but no doubt thats due to twins. Wow just think how different again it will be at 16wks! I saw a 4d scan with dvd add on groupon today and i was going to get it but realised that i'd have to go 2 weeks before my 20wks so i thought best to wait until I don't have one booked in for a while. I'm still happy after my 12wk so don't feel so scan-crazy at the moment so while that lasts i'll hold off.  

Pudding - good work with the napping. I wish i had done that today. I think i was feeling like i should be doing something as its my first day off in a while but i shouldn't have bothered. I went to shops but then began to feel dizzy and queasy so had to bring myself straight home to zombie out. I think a well timed nap tomorrow will do the trick!

Dory - hope the pie was good. Made me fancy pie too! Which jeans did you get in Debenhams. I did manage to have a little look there today and I was elasticated waste or big tummy holder waist. I couldn't see ones with side stretch bits as I think you mentioned. I'm trying to hold off until after i've been to see my sister which may be next week as she still has her maternity clothes kept for me so i'll see what fits although when she was preg, she was skinny winny so they may not fit. Nice work on the swimming. I need to get to that. Still only been twice the whole time.

Night night all. Sweet baby filled dreams! xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I just phoned the antenatal department at the hospital & explained & they put me thru to the right people. I can post you the link of the debenhams jeans later on when I'm not on my phone so you can have a look  

Speaking of weird dreams I had very strange ones last night!!! In one dream the twins were in a travel cot lying feet to feet & then when I went to check them they had turned into HAMSTERS!!!! WTH!??    

I'm loosing track of how far along I am as they were measuring ahead so they said I'm 15 weeks this weekend I think!  Still can't quite believe it,  I wonder if there is a point where you do get your head around being pregnant?!  

Have a great day everyone TGI Friday  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Glad your scan appointment has come through    But sorry to hear about the near self puking incident, really hope your sickness eases up soon too.

Nikki - I have some over the bump jeans which to be honest I prefer as they feel comfier, I've got some boyfriend style from mantaray at Debenhams that were half price in the sale and I got one pair wore them for a week and they were so comfy I ordered another.  I've got a pair of grey skinnies with over the bump from H&M and then black skinnies from new look under bump and navy red herring skinnies under bump from Debenhams too as they were both in the sale - I find the under bump are ok for a few hours like a night out or coffee or lunch but for me I start to feel uncomfortable in them after that, I feel more secure in the over bump ones too but it's just personal preference my friend couldn't stand any over the bump bottoms until she was about 7-8months pregnant.  If it helps I found mantaray, red herring and new look all true to pre pregnancy size but I went up a size in H&M but then I found a sign in H&M that says 1-3 months pregnancy they recommend normal size, 4-6 months 1 size up and 7-9 months 2 sizes up so that was right for me.

Bailey - The pie was delicious thanks and I had a whole tim of mushy peas with it too    DH had to make do with frozen garden ones!

Happy Friday everyone, nearly the Bank holiday long weekend    Hopefully I'm off for a bit of lunch and shopping with a friend and her little one later.

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!   Ooh this week has been tough!

Bailey, enjoy your holiday down to Dorset. Yes, factor in lots of breaks, not only for toilet stops but also so you keep moving around.

Pudding, good luck with the scan today!

Dory, yum pie and mushy peas, sounds divine!

Nikki, lots of rest while you can get it! I felt completely zombiefied all day yesterday, I so can't wait for the weekend!

AFM puking incident not so bad. I just retched really hard and suddenly, but luckily there was nothing behind it. Plus even if there had been, I wouldn't have been able to stop as I was driving on a good old Fen road with ditches either side! Weirdly I don't mind feeling a bit sick as it is a weird comfort!

Bailey, talking of dreams, night before last I dreamt of salamanders! I never have cause to think of salamanders, so I have absolutely no clue where that came from. The weird thing is I must've seen a picture of some at some point as when I looked them up, they were exactly as they were in my dream - black with yellow spots. Weird huh? I'm sure your babies won't turn into hamsters though, although that is pretty funny!

Is anyone else getting constant pins and needles? I seem to be getting them a lot the last few weeks, particularly when I wake up, but they can strike at any time. I've read it can be due to increased blood flow, but do you think I should get it checked out by the Dr?

Enjoy Friday y'all!
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I also got pins & needles last night in my arm, I only just remembered,  but I just put it down to lying funny on my arm? I haven't had any during the day but my colleague (who is about 5 weeks ahead of me) says that she gets them all the time so maybe it's not so rare?
xx


----------



## NatW

I must admit I did do a little googling and it does seem like a fairly common pregnancy symptom, but quite a few people said it's also a symptom of Carpal Tunnel which I think you're more at risk of during pregnancy? It's more annoying then anything, but it only really occurred to me the last couple of days I seemed to have been getting a lot of pins and needles!

What time you setting off?
x


----------



## noodlehead

Hey I've just noticed for the first time today an actual baby bump lump low down. Not just the bloat I've had for ages making me look far further along than I am but proper bump. It's so exciting. It feels a little full and heavy! That good I suppose. Anyone else noticed the same??

Bailey - are you going on holiday today? If so have an amazing time. Yes many stops and snack required on that long journey! Yes if u have a mo to post the jean link that would be great.

Pudding - ooh scan how exciting! Let us know how it goes!!  

Dory - wow you have so many jeans now!! You could open a shop! Properly stocked up. I guess you are way ahead of the rest if us!

Nat - bet you are so looking forward to long weekend after first wk back.

Hurry along Friday afternoon for everyone. I'm in bed. Tried a nap but couldn't actually sleep. Nice to rest eyes though! Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh and Bailey & Nat - liked your freaky dreams! Made me chuckle ! X


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies!

We had the 12 week scan this morning, all is fine! I was so relieved to see Flash moving around in there and to see the heartbeat again!

To begin with Flash wouldn't play ball he was laying diagonally and all curled up! So the sonographer sent me for a walk and suggested eating or drinking something which we did.

When we got back it hadn't made much difference he was still in the same position give or take but the sonographer was able to take the measurements he needed!

The CRL is 56mm now so that's double in size since the last scan we had two weeks ago.

We saw arms punching and legs kicking, it was wonderful, at one point it looked like Flash was saluting us!

He said the nuchal measurement was 1.4 which he said was really low and that that was a good thing, what were your NT measurements?

The nurse that took my blood said that if there is a problem with the screening I will hear in 2-3 days but with the bank holiday may be a bit longer, it's gonna be a long week I think!

As my IVf details had to be added on the screening blood form the nurse asked me about the ivf I general and I told her it was our third try and so I am a bit nervous about everything and she was so lovely, she actually said that helping people like us is why she does her job, which made me cry a little bit, but I'm crying much more easily at the moment anyway!

So so so happy that Flash is a good size and all is looking good so far!

*Nat* I've been getting pins and needles too mostly inmy arm at nighttime though not usually during the day.

*Dory*definately sounds like you are well stocked up jeans wise Hun!

*Nikki Bailey and Sell01*big Friday hugs 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Yay Pudding! I've been waiting for your update. So glad it's all good news! Naughty Flash not moving when he should (must be a boy  )
So lovely you had a kind nurse who was understanding about IVF too.

Nikki, how exciting to have a bump coming! I keep looking sideways in the mirror and trying to determine if I have bump, belly or bloat. Sadly I think it's more likely the latter two, but if I suck my tummy in I still have a little bump!

Yep, counting down the hours until home time now (hopefully less than 2 hours if I can get them all out the door on time!). Bring on the long weekend!

Pudding, you've made me even more excited about getting to my 12 week scan now. How am I going to get through these next 2 weeks! Eek!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Funnily enough the sonographer asked if I had stubborn genes in my family , I said ummmmmm yes and DH likes to sleep in so that's probably also a factor which he thought was funny, at least I make somebody laugh huh!  

It is hard waiting for the next scan isn't it!  

Got my 20 week scan booked and considering booking a private one for about 16 weeks!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Yeeeeeaaahh for little Flash!!! That's great news!! How funny flash is more stubborn than morsel! I was just asked to wiggle my bum around and shimmy round the room a bit and he played ball!! Measurements sound great. Mine was 1.6 so yours is better than mine but both low! Ah you must be so relieved! Feels so great to get to that milestone! Nice to have such a lovely nurse too. I wondering whether I can wait or if I should arrange another scan! 

Nat home time!!!!! Yipee!

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Nikki,

We tried the bum wiggling/coughing but that didn't work so I had to go for the walk! It was good in a way though as we got to see Flash for longer than if he had been in the ideal place at first of course the need to pee just got stronger and stronger and as soon as I stood up I had to dash off, I made it in time though!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Those both sound like good measurements pudding & Nikki.  Mine were both 2 and they came back as low risk & I think I'm a few years older than both of you so will keep everything crossed for you both   great that you got to see flash moving around, it's fan isn't it?  

Made it to south Devon in one piece but it did take longer than usual due to lots of ' 50 ' zones on the m5.  We've just told me nephew who's 4 my news & he took it all in his stride as expected & then told us that he really likes eating meat!    The things they come out with!  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki here's the link for the jeans and they are now on offer too!  Happy shopping! http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_103020180247_-1

xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Yey on your 12 week scan    And on the low NT measurement too, mine was 1.6 and after the bloods came back with a low risk 1:22000.  Are you starting to tell people about Flash now?

Nikki - Yep lots of jeans but I can't fit in any pre pregnancy bottoms at all now!  I have a couple of pairs of over the bump leggings too.

Bailey - He he sounds like your nephew could have come straight form my class at work!  That's one of the parts of my job I love as you never know what they will come out with next, enjoy Devon  

Nat - I've had the pins and needles more frequently but after I've been sat cross legged or slept on one side rather than just coming on randomly.

Afm - Another little maternity wear shop yesterday and got a few more longer 3/4 sleeve tops for work from H&M and a coat as I'm struggling to do it up at the moment and Debenhams had 20% off all their maternity wear!

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

I was looking at the Next range of maternity year. They have some nice stuff too! It occurred to me I'll need to get a new coat as I'm going to be most pregnant during winter. Only bought a new coat this winter gone too! Ho hum never mind! 

Enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, I,was thinking the same thing about coats, I have a smart looking one that has always been a bit too big on me so that should be okay for a while but I will need a jacket for walking as all my dog walking type stuff is pretty fitted!

We went crazy yesterday and ventured into mothercare for the first time! We were like kids in a candy store! 

DH played with the pushchairs and we looked at furniture and stuff, all too soon for that kind of thing but it's still nice to look isn't it!

I also got some maternity jeans and I felt so happy at the till, it's just mad how excited I get over this stuff!

Dory, in answer to your question about telling people yes and no, we have told my uncle now as it has been really hard not telling him and I was bursting after the scan he was so happy and I was so glad we told him but we are waiting to tell the general public until after we know all is well with the screening!

The nurse who took my bloods said if there is a problem I will be called within 2-3 days, maybe a bit longer with the bank holiday, so conservatively we think if we hear nothing by next Friday we can tell people!

One of my best friends is having a first birthday party for her little girl next sat so we are planning on telling as many of our friends that attend the party there I can't wait, my closest friends know about the IVF and are always asking how it's going so I know they will be over the moon!

Bailey, kids do say the funniest things don't they! I hope you are enjoying your holiday!

Pudding 
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - We were the same and waited until the results were in and then started to tell people.  There are still some people that don't know but I'm going to let them know after our scan on Friday   .  It's really special telling close friends who know all you've been through, 3 of mine burst into tears!

Nat - I've had a quick look through Next maternity  but it's only available online and so I've been taking advantage of being off work and still being able to get around the shops to try on and pick out.  My friend has an 11 week old daughter and says that she didn't bother getting many maternity clothes as she thought she'd do it later in the pregnancy, then she got SPD and so from about 20 weeks couldn't walk around shops!

Hope everyone's enjoying the long weekend  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I spent most of mine laying on the sofa in front of the TV! So lazy, but I've been feeling quite nauseous again this weekend. Still, it was nice to just chill out. I did manage to see my mum. She doesn't look too bad, but she is struggling to get a good breath in (she has COPD) and it kept sending her into panic attacks. I think her mind is her own worst enemy. She thinks how poorly she feels, so she feels even poorlier and then starts panicking that she isn't getting any better and it just becomes a vicious cycle. I did say to her if there was something badly wrong, they wouldn't have let her out of hospital, but I think she almost wants there to be something wrong IYKWIM?

Dory and Pudding, sounds like you've had some good shopping expos! I didn't realise Next maternity range was only available online, but then again I very rarely venture out to the shops if I can help it!

Dory, good luck with your scan this week. Not long to go now!

Pudding, hope your test results come back ok!

Bailey, glad you got to Devon ok and hope you're having a terrific time. Bless your nephew! My SIL told my niece who is 2 1/2 that she had to be careful around Aunty Natalie as she has a baby growing in her tummy and her eyes went really round and wide, she got a big smile and then threw herself face first into the settee! I think that's quite a nice positive reaction!!

Nikki, hope you had a fab weekend too and that baby bump is growing!

Only 9 days until my scan, can't come soon enough! I still can't believe I'm pregnant and I think they're going to tell me it's all a huge mistake when I go for scan. I'm so nervous that something will be wrong. I keep telling myself I've got no reason to think there is something wrong, but it all just feels so surreal.

Anyway, hope this week goes quickly!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

Apart from my shopping excursion I had a pretty similar weekend to you!

It did not stop raining all day yesterday so we snugged up on the sofa with the doggies and hid from it!

I'm finishing most of my drugs today leaving me on just crinone every other day for a week and thyroxine, which I will probably be on throughout my pregnancy.

I'm feeling really nervous about it, like the drugs are what has made my pregnancy possible so what happens when I stop them, does that sound crazy?

Pudding 
X


----------



## NatW

It doesn't sound crazy at all! But at the same time, try and trust in the Dr's decision. I'm like you, on the one hand I can't wait to be off them, but on the other I worry what will happen when I stop. Having said that I was only given the clexane empirically as I've had numerous blood tests and no clotting disorder has been found, so I figure I should be fine to leave it off (but that decision is with my GP and consultant I believe). However, I may start back up on the aspirin when I stop the clexane. I stopped it when I had the bleed.

With regard the progesterone, your placenta should've taken over production by now anyway I think, so I'm sure you'll be fine off that. I seem to be on the progesterone longer than most (take full dose up to 13 weeks, then half it for a week after that) whereas a lot of people seem to finish at 12 weeks and some even before that! I also think your body only uses what progesterone it needs, so if the placenta is producing by now, the dose you're giving yourself won't actually be doing anything anyway.

Good luck with it though and if you're concerned have a chat with your midwife. Definitely keep up the thyroxine though!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Definitely a positive reaction from your niece    When my friend told her 2 year old that I had a baby bump and he couldn't jump on me he ran around for the afternoon pointing at my belly shouting 'bump!'  Hope your mum relaxes a bit and starts to feel a bit better.

Pudding - No perfectly normal to feel a bit jittery about stopping meds, as Nat says, on one hand it's yey no more but on the other hand it's taking away a security blanket we've had for 3+ months.

Afm - Had a very exciting time on Sunday as Squirt gave me a few proper kicks, I had a huge beam on my face and happy tears in my eyes!  I ran outside to tell DH but she'd stopped but then yesterday my mum put her hands on my bump and said 'Come on little one let's feel you' and as if on cue Squirt gave the strongest kick and my mum even felt it.  Only 3 more sleeps until our scan  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Oh Dory, how wonderful! That must be the best feeling ever, I'm not surprised you can't stop smiling!


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Dory that sounds amazing, he many weeks are you now?

I can't wait until I can really feel Flash and know he is okay in there!

Nat and Dory, such cute reactions from the little ones!

I'm truly praying that we hear nothing this week so we can start telling people, first at my friends, one year olds party on sat and then my work people next week!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Ah you guys seem to have lots of cute little ones getting excited about the news! I'll try telling my nephew when I hopefully will go to see him this week.

Dory that is so amazing I don't think I'll be able to stop beaming when I feel that. I just can't wait. Did it start off like flutters like some ppl say or straight in with the kick. Are u finding out gender at your scan?? Not long now!!

Bailey hope u r having fun in the sun...well rain...in Devon! 

Thanks for the link to the jeans. Defo need some v soon. Still not got my results but I've told most people now anyway. It's such a relief that I can now just let my bump hang out as it seems to be permenantly pretty huge now. I'm sure it's big for almost 15 weeks but I don't mind. I love it. 

Nat I'm still pretty sick like you. Was actually sick this morning and I don't seem to be able to function very well in general. Your scan is so soon now. What date, I can't remember ! Yipee! It is surreal but it is also very real and you are going to live watching the jumping and punching !

Pudding I know what you mean about going off the meds but think of it as a stepping stone. Your baby is very secure now and isn't going anywhere. I felt wierd when I came off progesterone earlier than everyone else but doctor knows best and when you are off it and a couple of weeks passed you'll feel so much better.

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Just had a call from my GP surgery saying "one of my blood tests has come back odd" and the doc wants to see me.

I said to the woman on the phone, I'm 12 weeks pregnant you can't say that to me without telling me what it is, she said it was my WBC (which I now know to be my White Blood Cell Count) but she couldn't tell me if it was high or low.

I'm going to see doc at 9am and am truly panicking right now!

Everybody keeps telling me to relax after 12 week scan and enjoy things but it really is just one thing after another isn't it! 

Will update you when I get back!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

Oh no Pudding, that's all you need. Yes, please do let us know how you get on at the docs. It could just mean you have an infection.  

Nikki, sorry you're still feeling pretty sick. I'm not feeling too bad today.

Bailey, hope you're enjoying yourself!

Dory, baby kicks keeping you awake at night yet? 

AFM feeling a bit odd today. Yesterday I was tired beyond belief again. When I got home, I put my pjs on straight away and forced myself to eat my tea, as I'd not really felt all that hungry at all yesterday. Then all of a sudden I got a huge craving for condensed milk! So at 8pm I was sat on the settee eating from a tin of condensed milk! I did regret it later though! Anyway, I was fast asleep by 9.30pm, but ended up getting up 3 times to go to the loo. Then this morning, I've woken up feeling almost normal, which has pretty much freaked me out! I'm still feeling tired, but I'd expect that after a rotten night's sleep. But I'm not feeling sick, bloating has pretty much gone. I know symptoms can fade around now, but of course now I'm worried (again). I just want next week to be here so I can go to the scan and see that everything is ok. I'm just worried it's not going to be. Argh! All this uncertainty! 

Anyway, enough whinging from me. Catch up with you later xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding, that is a scary phone call but whatever it is you are going to the doctors and they'll no doubt put your mind at ease and maybe give u some baby safe meds. Let us know what happens. I'll be thinking if you. Xx  

Nat,it's a miracle, you may have found the cure for MS, condensed milk. I should try it! Hopefully you'll start having some good days. I tend to have that now. Enjoy your fabulous day of feeling normal but don't overdo it as I did as it just sets you back.

I was thinking about what you've all been saying about coats. I hadn't thought of that. Well all have to buy extra large coats or have bellies sticking out throughout the winter. So there is a downside to winter babies! I had been thinking it was so good we wouldn't be 9 m preg in mid summer heat!

Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## NatW

Yep, I definitely spoke too soon! Queasiness has just reared its head again! Quick, to the condensed milk!


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies - just a short post for Pudding to say my clinic reassured me it is completely normal to have elevated leukocytes during pregnancy. Also Nat - I almost got rid of ms by drinking warm milk with cinnamon before going to sleep. I think milk reduces acidity. Good luck ladies! M


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Nikki & Mamochka, my GP didn't really seem to know why, why I was there to begin with and then why the WBC was high!

In all fairness he was really good, he apologised for the receptionist scaring the living daylights out if me and just said they wanted to retest it after a week and I didn't really need an appointment just a blood form to get it redone on Friday!

The count was 17 which is really high and although as Mamochka said this could just be pregnancy related or even prednisalone related my private consultant wants me to do a dip test to rule out a urinary infection so I'm waiting at the surgery now for them to dip my pee and tell me either way!

They did say I could go and they would call me but I'm waiting, they weren't happy but I don't care!

I looked up other causes and stress was on the list which I think it is fair to say we all suffer from quite a bit during IVF and post IVF I to pregnancy don't we!

I have t had any signs of a UTI and I do watch out for them so really hoping its not what it is and it's just normal in pregnancy as Mamochka said!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

UPDATE

Nothing came up on the dip test but they want to send it off to be sure which is a good thing I guess!

They said they should have the results tomorrow swill just have to wait and see!

The worrying really never ends does it!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - well sounds reassuring so far but so frustrating. Extra worry is the last thing you need. At least they seem to be going all out to confirm if it is ok. Hopefully your next lot of blood will show it all clear. I love that you are waiting even though they want you to go! Nice work xxx

Nat - get guzzling! I'm on the cold milk but not tried any cinnamon! Hmmm xxx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding -    I'm sure it will just be the pregnancy, stress and one of those things that has caused your elevated levels but as the others have said, great that they are covering all bases.

Nat - Sorry you're still feeling sick, anything is worth a try when you feel like that but personally I've not been able to stomach milk since the 2ww, a friend at work recommended flat lemonade to me?

Nikki - You'd have heard by now if your NT results were anything but low risk so enjoy having your bump out and proud, it's a lovely feeling after months of hiding isn't it?

Afm - I'm 20 weeks today    Our scan is on Friday and it's constantly on my mind so I'm just   and trying to keep busy.  I've done my pregnancy yoga class and a aquacise class over the last 2 days and managed a swim too!  I started feeling flutters and gentle popping with Squirt from 15-16 weeks but then I've had a few proper kicks since Sunday  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Dory. If you'd seen what I've just had for my lunch you'd wonder if I'm making it all up or not! The thing is, I do feel better if I eat. It's so strange. It's definitely improved on what it was 3 weeks ago that's for sure.

Pudding, great news on the blood test results. It's very likely it could be stress related. Feet up lady!

Nikki, I reckon we all need to go on a coat shopping expo! Please let everything be ok at my 12 week scan and maybe we can actually discuss that get together!

Dory, good luck for Friday. What time is your scan? Let us know how you get on.

Well, tiredness has just hit, so just got to get through the afternoon before I can get home to my condensed milk


----------



## noodlehead

Dory, yes its great. I actually wore a maternity dress to work yesterday and I looked properly pregnant!! Yipee. And wow you felt flutters from 15-16wks. I'm 15 wks tomorrow so hopefully i'll feel something soon. x

Nat, yes may be when we all hook up, we can hunt down wierd coats with belly openings or belly flaps!! Not long till condensed!! x

Pudding, hope your pee test went ok and you didn't have to wait too long.


----------



## NatW

Just had a massive gush of blood which has soaked through my trousers and I'm at work. On phone to EPAU now


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

Really hope it's just a bleed and nothing to worry about, thinking of you Huni!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

EPAU want me to monitor overnight, but if the bleeding or pain gets worse to go straight to a&e.


----------



## Pudding34

Oh darling you must be worried out of your mind, but it could easily just be a heamatoma like I had, was it just one gush or still bleeding?

Big hug hun 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Still bleeding a bit, but it's not overly heavy. No pain, apart from some very mild cramps earlier, but I've been getting those on and off anyway. Not feeling too positive at the moment if I'm honest


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

I know it's annoying when people tell you to think positive so I will just say this instead, we are all here for you if you need us!

Big hugs



Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pudding. Not long got back from a&e after waiting over 4 hours to be told they are referring me to EPU for the morning! Still not loads of pain although it has now started to hurt when I walk. Had another bleed while I was there, but seems to have slowed down to a watery brown trickle. Will update you in the morning xx


----------



## Dory10

Nat -    Hope you're doing ok, very scary and not what you needed.  Sending you lots of   and hope EPU get you in quickly this morning, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat 

Hope you are okay this morning and all goes well at the EPU.


Pudding
X


----------



## SELL01

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all having a positive Thursday?!

Firstly Nat how are you?

It’s me needing advice again…… I know this is becoming reoccurring!

We went for an early scan last night to be told there was not one but two yolks within one sac……. Meaning identical twins…….. one has a very strong heat beat at 5wk3d and the other there was no heartbeat seen but a fetal pole the Dr said its unual to have a strong heart beat at this stage but in matter of days it should be there…. We are literally beside ourselves I am soooooooooo very scared as we were told Mono’ twins ie all in one sac with no visable separting membrane is the rarer form of twins which in turn could lead to problems I am so unsure of everything has anyone know of any ivf twins from one embryo that was put back that leads to successful babies in arms?  
Plan is go to back to Bart’s next Thursday to be scanned by then and after this will go back to the private obstetrician who we have been under since my OTD simply as Bart’s just see me once then leave me given my history of miscarriage I wanted extra support which I have defantiely been given.

Please if anyone knows of similar cases please do let me know I will look on the multiplue boards too!
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all, not long woken up. Shattered. EPU are seeing me tomorrow as they want to make sure the bleeding has stopped. They didn't want to see me today, tell me everything is fine and then if I have another rush of blood to be straight back anyway. I'm also seeing the consultant for a full examination. So another 24 hours to wait! Nurse seemed fairly positive this morning with me bless her, but I really don't know what to think. DH raced home from Lancaster last night to be with me, but I had my SIL with me so I wasn't alone. She was fab, kept me sane. Anyway DH has ordered me to rest now. I hope as I've not passed any big clots and no pain that it's nothing sinister. Going to be a long day I think! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat*
The waiting is the worst part isn't it, how are you doing now babes?
Been thinking of you all day darling really hoping it's just a random bleed and all is okay tomorrow at the EPU.


*Sell01* I don't have any experience with twins so I can't help you but I truly hope that perhaps it's just a matter of the scan being too early, it is hard to see all the things you need to see on early scans.


*Bailey, Dory and Nikki* hope you are all okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Bless you  glad DH has managed to get back and that your SIL is there for you too, sending lots of  for you tomorrow and yes take DH's advice and rest xxx

Sell - No experience of twins myself but here's the link for the twins and multiples section on here and I'm sure there will be lots of people able to offer some advice http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=152.0
Congratulations on seeing one of the heartbeats so early on 

Pudding, Bailey and Nikki - Hope you're ok.

Afm - Had a busy day filling up all my time trying not to think too much about tomorrow, the nerves have kicked in!

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - only just checked in and seen your recent posts . Oh that must have been so scary and you seem to have been back and forth. Have they actually scanned you yet? I really hope everything is ok. I'll be thinking about you. So glad you have DH and SIL with you. Fingers crossed you'll get good news tomorrow !    

Dory - really good luck tomorrow. Your little monkey will be fine. You finding out gender?? Enjoy watching him/her hoping about and seeing the kicks directly! Xx

Sell - I'm afraid I don't know anything about your same sac twins but as Dory says congrats on a good heartbeat. You'll know more in time. Just part if the waiting game!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

Nat how are you doing babes, hope all went well at EPU!

I've been having a bit of discomfort since yesterday evening, firstly I thought it was trapped wind but it doesn't seem to want to move, so now Im wondering if that is what it is or if there is something wrong.

Did any of you have this kind of discomfort at 13 weeks or so, perhaps it's just normal and I am worrying about nothing!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Just quickly as I'm on my phone. Saw one very active baby today! Everything looks good and no reason found for bleed! xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat I am so relieved for you!

       

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Just a quicky from me, firstly Nat I hope all has gone well for you, have been thinking off you xx

Unfortunately things didn't go as well as they could at our scan today.  Squirt was kicking, wriggling, sucking thumbs/hands but the sonographer kept going over and over the spine and head.  I knew something wasn't right.  Anyway they've detected something that needs further investigation as they can't be sure exactly what it is so we're off to a specialist next Wednesday.  Until we know exactly what we are facing  , we're trying to stay as positive as possible but are still in shock and I keep bursting into tears one minute and fine the next.  I don't feel like eating but am forcing bits of food down for Squirt.  I also need to venture out for food shopping later as the cupboards are bare, I'd normally ask my mum but the roads to her house are all closed for emergency gas works!

Sorry no other personals, I'm whacked but know sleep won't come easy for the next few nights, I'll try and keep popping on here.

All positive vibes very gratefully received  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - so pleased to hear your news. What a relief! Xxx

Dory - so sorry to hear that! Did they say what was unusual. Hopefully it'll just be nothing. So scary for you and another horrible wait till Wednesday. I'm really hoping everything is ok. I'm not surprised you are bursting into tears but please know that the chances are things will be just fine so keep positive for little squirt! I'll be thinking of you and sending big lovely positive vibes to squirt! Xxx


----------



## NatW

Oh Dory, what a worry. Bless you. I really really hope everything turns out fine. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory just to say still thinking of you. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now and it's such a pain that they are making you wait until Wednesday. Keep your chin up for little squirt and you. Thinking of you all the time. Sleep well xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi ladies

I'm back from holiday, sorry I've not been able to post but the internet connection and mobile signal in Devon was shocking. I could read most of the posts but everything I tried to respond it just wouldn't upload any comments.

So a few a you have had a pretty rough week it seems....

Nat so glad to hear that your little one is doing well, what a scary time that must have been for you, fingers crossed for no more bleeds  

Dory I'm sorry that you are having a rough time too, it must have been lovely to see your little squirt again on the screen but worrying about the lack of information from the doctors. Did they give you any idea of what they were thinking at all? Have been thinking of you a lot since I read what was going on and really hoping that the specialist will help with more information for you on Wednesday. It goes without saying that I'm sending you all the   in the world and   for little squirt    

Nikki I'm with you on the coat shopping! I randomly thought of that too last week as my coats are already getting a little tight if I do them up. I will need to buy one for sure as travel on public transport so don't have the warmth of my car most of the time.

Pudding I don't think the worrying will ever cease and then they'll arrive and we'll be worrying about another million things. Glad that your test results didn't reveal anything bad and hope the retest this week is all good too. 

Sello sorry but I don't know about your sort of twins as mine are non identical, hope you've managed to find some information on other boards and that the appointment goes well this week 

AFM had a good holiday, not particularly relaxing with 3 little ones under 6 but good fun! Mexi is still recovering after being SO good with the 3 little ones (she even got a loom band extra collar made for her!) and she was in the sea everyday   My bump has definitely popped this week so going to tell my team on Monday when I'm back in as wouldn't be able to hide it anymore!!   Have been in maternity clothes all week and SO much more comfortable, most are in the wash after holidays so am in my old jeans with the button and zip undone at the moment    

Have also noticed that I'm getting stretch marks on my boobs   and so measured myself today....I was a 36C before....am now 40DD or E (!!!) according to the website that I used to tell me how to measure myself    so am properly slapping on the BioOil twice a day now. I'm trying to work out if I can feel the babies moving yet but am not sure. I sometimes get these feelings like a pulse in my tummy but not sure if it's MY pulse?!    Have my 16 week scan on Thursday so might be able to find out the sexes then, already a bit nervous as scans always make me hyper aware.

Lots of   to everyone
xxx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you so much ladies.

I've had more time to read through my notes (probably not a good thing) and what they think is the issue isn't very good at all, it's rare which is probably why noone at our local hospital is certain.  The wait is agonising but then again I'm so scared for Wednesday too.  I'm still very teary and we had to go out for the day yesterday, I was like a zombie but then just before we left I burst into tears because I didn't want to come home - I feel like a little child again.  We're trying to do things to occupy our time but have already had to have a few difficult conversations, this journey is just so hard.  I'm also playing things down for my parents as they're due to go away today and my mum has already talked of cancelling, it's their first holiday in over 2 years  but all I want to do is walk into my childhood home and get a big hug from my mum, at 34!

I'm really sorry I don't want to upset anyone with my posts, hope you are all ok.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

I can feel you worry and fear through your posts and don't know what to say!

We are all here for you if you want to talk or just be distracted for a bit!

 I'm thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Dory I'm really feeling for you all the time. I'm not surprised you feel as you do. It's a terribly worrying wait. I hope Wednesday brings better news than you expect. Such a difficult time. I just can't imagine how you must feel. We think it's all ok after 12 wks and forget such an important scan is coming. I'm giving you big virtual hugs all the time. Hope you get some more time off work this week for yourself. Sending you and squirt massive    

Bailey lovely to hear you've had a lovely holiday even if not relaxing. I once felt a slight pulse yesterday for a few seconds and realised I had not felt that before and wonder if it was morsel. Not felt it since though so if it was, maybe he was in a certain position. Lucky you with scan this week. I hope you get to see gender. Xx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## bailey434

Dory, you and Squirt have been on my mind all day. I know that we can only imagine what you are going through, but we are with you in thought completely. I'm not surprised you feel all over the place, and we all go back to our instincts when we are scared and worried, and if that means going and getting a hug from your Mum or anyone else you need one from then do it.

Really hoping and praying for good news on Wednesday for you all   
xxxx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you so much ladies    your support means a lot.  The waiting is horrible but I've broken it down into little steps in my head so when an hour passes I mentally cross it off then it's another day and that gets crossed off too.  I just rang my mum in the end yesterday to wish her a happy holiday, I knew I'd hold it together better if I didn't see her but she knows me too well and said she wants to know the outcome on Wednesday regardless and will be waiting for my call.  Our appointment is quite late, I suppose they've squeezed us in after all the planned appointments so I've warned her it will probably be early evening before I ring.

Thank you for all you hugs and positive wishes for Squirt  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory, i'm glad you've found a way to handle passing the time. It must be so hard. Know that we all here are thinking of you all the time.


----------



## Pudding34

I second what Nikki said, thinking of you babe!
        

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies, I've been keeping a low profile as I've picked up a cold and feel absolutely rotten. 

Dory just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you a lot. We're all here for you. 

Bailey, glad you had a lovely holiday 

I've definitely got the beginning of a bump now! Not ready for maternity clothes just yet though. Meant to say an odd thing from my scan. According to the consultant I now have an anteverted uterus whereas I've been told for years I have a retroverted. Wonder if this was the cause of my bladder problems? Anyway, I'm back off to bed with some more honey and lemon. 

Love to you all and especially Dory xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nat, sorry you're not feeling great, hope the honey and lemon helps.  So what does an anteverted uterus mean then? I've not heard of that before.

I told my colleague this morning, who is about 4 weeks ahead of me and she was so lovely and very excited for me, and her, as she said that our babies will now have friends the same age, which I thought was lovely  

First day back at work is HARD, ready for a little sleep now  

Little steps is all you can do Dory, but it's a good way to manage it    
xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - i've got a cold too and just feel like going back to bed but its my birthday and i'm determined to at least get out the house and do something a little fun. Hope you get well soon. I've not heard of an anteverted uterus either. What did they say about it? xxx

Bailey - i'm glad you have some lovely supportive people at work. Great to have a little friend lined up too even though your monkeys will have each other anyway but you'll be on mat leave together so fun for tea meetings. Take it easy being back. xxx

Dory more   

Pudding & others -hope you are really well. xxx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!!    Annoying that you've got a cold too, it just shouldn't be allowed on your birthday. Are you doing anything nice as a treat? 

Yeah we thought that meeting up whilst on leave will be good and probably will keep us both sane being both first time mums!  
xx


----------



## NatW

Happy birthday Nikki! Sucks having a cold on your birthday though 

Anteverted means tipped forward, whereas I've always been told mine tips backwards! :/


----------



## Pudding34

Happy Birthday Nikki!

I got the screening results letter back today which was super quick we only had the scan 10 days ago!

We are 1 in 11757 which is pretty low so I'm happy with that!

Big hugs to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Pudding,  that's really low  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey!

Although we didn't get any calls in the "danger timeframe" it's still nice to have that piece of paper in your hand isn't it!

It's lovely that you have a work colleague pregnancy buddy, I will be telling my colleague who is about 6 months now when I see her on Thursday and I am very excited!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah it was great to be able to talk to her, she gave me a big hug and then another one when I told her it was twins! 

And I asked her if she thought there would be a lot of gossip and she said 'well if there is, sod them it's nothing to do with them!' and that she thought it was great and that I might be a role model to others in a similar position! not sure about that last bit though!   so I think I'm safe in saying that she's in my corner   

we're already planning coffee mornings while we're off on maternity leave and it's nice as I don't know anyone else (yet) locally who will have a baby of a similar age so we can be each others support in terms of 'I don't know what I'm doing!!'  

Definitely great to have the piece of paper yes, my results are higher than yours but a lot is due to my age to start with but I'm still in the low risk for both so that's all I was worried about  

My auntie just called as my folks told her at the weekend when they saw her and she's very excited and said it's great news. I'm still quite surprised as to how nice people have been so far  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I like your friend, she sounds very wise!

I think any low risk is a good one!

I don't really have any local buddies who are having or have kiddies but I'm going to join a pregnancy yoga class when I can and so hopefully will meet some new people!

I think you have been worrying too much about what people think, babies and twins are a marvellous thing and any apprehension some stupid people may have will fear out balanced by joy for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hey thanks for all the birthday happy vibes. Ended up having a great night going to see the curious incident of the dog in the night time at the theatre followed by pizza which was a great surprise. As fun as it was, I still managed to nod off twice if only for a second.

Pudding great news on results. I have to phone again for mine as still not got them. Great idea about yoga to meet mummy friends. 

Bailey, I agree that most people will think you having twins is amazingly wonderful. I would have loved it!

Nat, does your tilted uterus mean anything for pregnancy. Is it better or worse to have it tilting forward? Hope your cold is getting better. Mines a little better right now.

Dory - still thinking of you and sending   vibes for tomorrow. xx

xxxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh that sounds like a good evening Nikki, it made me laugh about the nodding off, I did that a few times whilst watching Frozen last week with the kids  

Dory you have so many people wishing and praying that everything is ok for tomorrow, strength in numbers hopefully  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Evening All!

Just wanted to pop on and say I'm thinking of you Dory and I hope all goes well tomorrow!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thinking of you today Dory.  Let us know how it goes when you can. Sending big squishy hugs xxx


----------



## bailey434

Sending everything I have in terms of positivity,  hope & love to you, your DH & Squirt Dory      
xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck today Dory, DH and Squirt. Be thinking of you. Sending all my love and


----------



## bailey434

Had my midwife appointment this morning and heard both the heartbeats! 130 and 150 bpm and they are currently residing just under my belly button!  

Have told my team at work and the news was met with screams, congrats and hugs bless them, so I'm sure the news will start filtering through the office soon but was a lovely reaction from them and they were all very supportive so feel like I have some people who will shut down any negative comments if they come out.

Hope everyone is ok and still sending all my love and strength to you Dory for later  
xxx


----------



## NatW

Aw fab news Bailey! I reckon you've got one of each in there 

AFM still suffering with this cold/flu thingy. Gone to my chest, so hacking away. The only problem is I've started bleeding again, but I'm putting it down to the cough as it is a bone rattler! Have my dating scan tomorrow so will tell them again about the bleed. I'm getting annoyed now. I was looking forward to 9 months without sanitary pads and that seems to have been all I've worn! Oh well as long as baby is fine...


----------



## bailey434

Oooh Nat do different heartbeat rates mean different sexes then??

Have you been to your GP with your cough? Could it now be a chest infection? If so you could maybe get antibiotics which might help with the coughing and then maybe the bleeding? I can understand why you must be annoyed with the bleeding yes, but like you say as long as baby is ok then it's worth putting up with  

Good luck with the scan tomorrow, will you have the nuchal scan too at the same time? I've got my 16 week one tomorrow, just as a check up I think for progress but hoping I might be able to find out the sexes maybe.... 
xx


----------



## NatW

I've just read that if heartbeat is under 140 it's a boy and over it's a girl. I don't think it's very scientific though! I'm feeling quite a bit better now so probably won't go to the Dr's this time, but if the spotting doesn't stop I'll probably have to. I'm terrible about going to the docs, I hate it. Probably because I spent so much time there and hospital when I was younger. I'm not a fan of hospitals either. Yes NT scan tomorrow too. Hoping all is well, but I've decided against any further tests if I come back high risk. My mum was told she was high risk with me, but decided against any further tests. She was 40 when she had me.


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh I didn't know that at all, how interesting, I wonder if this time tomorrow I will be able to tell you if that theory is right then!  

I had decided that if it came back as high risk that I would look into the harmony test as it's non invasive, but that I wouldn't want any invasive testing. But I'm sure you won't need to consider that hopefully and you are a good few years younger than me so have a better ratio from the start anyway  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - aahh how lovely to hear two heart beats, sooo amazing. I heard the boy/girl thing re heartbeats but also heard that its an old wives tale but you never know!! You finding out genders tomorrow, how friggin exciting! And great news on the work announcement, that sounds so lovely, see nothing to worry about now, sounds like everyone is firmly on your side!

Nat - oh how crap that you still have a cold. Bone rattling cough did make me chuckle! But yes perhaps go to the GP. Good luck with NT scan tomorrow. You will love seeing it, its truly awesome!

I phoned up for my results today as still not received and it is low risk but 1 in 4400 which seems far far higher than any of you guys and my sister. I suppose low risk is low risk, apparently 1 in 150 makes it high risk. Does anyone think I should go for Harmony? Or if I go for another scan just to see morsel, maybe i should ask for another NT? Or am I being paranoid?

Dory - i really hope everything has gone ok. I'm so worried for you. Been thinking of you all day xxxxx

Pudding - hope you are well honey.

xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki my results were MUCH higher (or lower I get confused - they were a lower number anyway) than that so please don't worry. I decided that if the hospital thinks they are low risk and I don't need further tests then I will go with that. 

It's hard to know what to do but the harmony is not cheap and I think that the hospital wouldn't say that we don't need any further testing if we really did? But it's completely up to you 
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies

*Nikki* that is still low risk, I think you should talk to midwife but I don't think they recommend more tests unless it's higher than 1 in 150 as you say!

*Bailey * so glad to hear everybody was excited! I knew they would be!

*Nat* sorry to hear you are still feeling rough, perhaps a quick visit to the docs might be a good idea to be on the safe side?

*AFM* I had my white blood cell retest back and it has gone down so it was prob my drugs making it high!

I also had my urine test redone and they said that I had glucose in it, so I have to have a sugar progressiveness test, need to call my midwife in the morning to arrange. I had eaten a lot of fruit at lunchtime so it could just have been that will have to wait and see!

I've told most of my friends now, two of them deafened me with their screams of excitement! It's so much fun telling people!

*Dory* I've been thinking of you all day Hun, hope you are okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding glad your blood test is back to normal. Have they booked you in for the glucose test later on in your pregnancy? 

I think it shows about gestational diabetes. I've got mine in November I think, you have to not eat or drink the night before and then they take your blood first thing, give you a glucose drink and then take your blood a few hours later. Sounds annoying to me from the not being able to eat/drink for over 12 hours which seems a bit tortuous for a pregnant lady 

it is fun telling people but I'm exhausted tonight from all the questions and people coming up to me!  but suppose the office is the most people in one time that will be told 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I was supposed to be having one later on in my pregnancy but the doc wants it done now based on the dip test, but then again I trust my doctors as far as I can throw them so will rely on what the midwife wants to do and may even see if she will do another dip test before spending god knows how long at the hospital! 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Nikki, your test results are fab! From what I've been reading there is always a risk no matter what, but yours is pretty low. 

Pudding glad your test results are Ok too. I think you're probably right about the fruit triggering a slightly higher sugar result, but worth keeping on top of it. 

Bailey and Pudding glad you've had such positive responses when you've told people. I can't wait to do that. Unfortunately most people at work know because of time off for sickness and bleeding, but I'm hoping to 'officially' tell them tomorrow. 

I'm actually quite scared about scan tomorrow again even though it's less than a week since we saw bab. I think the bleeding hasn't helped. I'll mention it tomorrow anyway and see what they say. They'll probably say GP no doubt! 

Also I have to tell you about another clanger I got. DH has been telling his closest friends already, but one rang up to speak to him the other night. Now this particular guy knows how long we've been trying and everything we've been through, but he still said to me 'Congratulations! Took you long enough!' I was speechless for a second, but did say 'well that's all the rounds of IVF we've had to go through for you!' I will still never fail to be surprised by some people. 

Dory, I really hope you're Ok. Been thinking of you all day. 

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you everyone for all your kind and thoughtful wishes of support.

Unfortunately our worst fears and more were confirmed yesterday, our little baby is extremely poorly and it is highly unlikely that she/he won't survive.  We have an MRI booked in on Friday but we've been warned this is simply to confirm what we have already been told, that they baby's brain has not formed as it should.  

We are both utterly devastated and have a very hard path ahead of us, not quite sure how we'll do it but one little step at a time.

I will try to pop on to see how you are all doing, I truly wish you all the best for healthy pregnancies and babies and I hope with all my heart that one day I will have a healthy baby too.

Dory
xxx

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Dory, I'm so sorry to hear your news    I was really hoping that it was a false alarm. I know that there is nothing that I can say that will make anything feel better I'm sorry  

I hope whatever you have to go through in the next few weeks will be handled as thoughtfully as possible and I DO believe that you WILL be a mummy, and a bloody good one too

Please look after yourself 
lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

I've written a number of different messages to you and deleted them all as they just seemed pointless.

I'm so very sorry my love, I was so hoping that it would be better news for you.

Take good care of yourself and your DH through this testing time, there will be brighter times ahead I am sure!

Pudding
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## NatW

Dory as per my message to you, you are very much in my thoughts and I'm so so sorry for your news. 

I don't want to appear insensitive so will keep this brief. Scan was fantastic. Measuring ahead now, so I'm now actually 13 weeks with a due date of 12th March. NT 1.3mm, but was measuring 1.0mm at one point. Pretty happy 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory - I'm so terribly sorry. Words just can't describe. I don't really know what to say as I like Bailey was hoping for a false alarm. The next while will be extreme melt hard and all I can do is just send you the most love and thoughts I possibly can. You are so strong and nature can be so cruel but you will get through it and you will have a wonderful healthy baby and be a fabulous mum. I'm just so so sorry. Much love to you all. Xxxxx

Nat - congrats on your scan. Xx


----------



## bailey434

Great news Nat, my sonographer reckons that most IVF babies (in her opinion) are generally ahead on scans!
xx


----------



## bailey434

So does pink and blue equal purple? If so I'm team purple!  

Nat I think you should start predicting the sex of everyone's babies based on the heartbeat levels to see if it's your calling 

xx


----------



## NatW

Oh really? That's fab! Ok, I shall put my mystic Meg hat on and do some predictions. 

xx


----------



## bailey434

Dory thinking of you today for the MRI    
xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Wow Bailey! You got a purple mix!! That is such amazing news! How exciting! Is it definate? Did they do your anomaly checks or just gender! Congrats darling that is brill news!

Mystic Nat - great guessing! Did you see your little pickle monkeying around at your scan? Hope you are feeling better now! 

Dory - been thinking of you sweets. We are all here for you anytime you feel like talking xxxx

Pudding - how was your sugar test. Glad the rest was back to normal and that they are doing all the right tests!

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hiya Nikki!

I actually spoke to my midwife yesterday and she said that at this stage it's not a problem but she wants to arrange it for me at 16 weeks, so thanks again Doctors surgery for scaring the wits out of me!

She did suggest that I start following a low sugar gestational diabetes friendly diet which is reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllly boring there is no fun stuff in there, even fruit is limited! Super!

Ah well it's all worth it!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki, they seemed to think it was a definite but I will ask them to double check at the 20 week scan just to be sure. He did show me but I couldn't make anything out at all!    

So if you find out your heartbeat rate at the 16 week midwife appointment (have you had that yet, it must be soon??) then let Nat know and we can see if she really does have a gift   

Pudding could you maybe just follow the main principles of the diet and see if that helps, without having to change everything and be ultra boring? Have been meaning to ask if your pups have noticed about your bump at all? Mexi seems to have gone back to normal at the mo after being more attentive during treatment and very early pregnancy but then again she hasn't really been able to bounce on my tummy anyway  

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

They have both reacted differently to be honest, ever since we started treatment I have been training them not to jump up at me, this doesn't always work as they get excited especially when I go out without them for a while but they are getting better!

Little puppy went through a stage of licking me a lot, he has stopped that now and big puppy quite often rests her head on my lap, she looks at me with these big brown eyes as if saying did you hear that so maybe she can hear the baby it's really hard to know!

But in all they seem to be pretty happy and unaffected but that will all change when Flash comes along!

We have been socialising them both with babies and kids we meet when we are out and about and they are doing really well!

Oh, little puppy is intrigued by the cow and gate advert, you know the one with the laughing babies! His ears go up and he walks closer to the TV and tilts his head from side to side it's hilarious!

Do you think Mexi will be okay when the twins arrive? It's a huge change for them isn't it, I mean they are our babies too aren't they! 

I watched a show on TV about dog behaviour ages ago and a couple had a baby and brought home a blanket that smelled of the baby the day before they brought the baby home so that their Alsatian could smell it and get used to the idea slowly, I think that's a great idea, in fact we used it on our two when we got little puppy to get them both used to the smell of each other before they met!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I think she will be fine as she is used to being around kids of lots of different ages and she has literally grown up with my nephew as they are about 2 weeks apart in ages so she has had all the stages (grabbing, pinching etc) and has been so patient with them. I do make sure she gets a break from them though so she can have a chill out. 

I did that on holiday as the three of them just wanted to play with her ALL the time and sometimes she just wanted a little nap in the corner so there was a rule that if she was curled up or asleep that they weren't allowed to go over to her. Just tried to teach good general dog awareness like no face-to-face contact (she is a massive licker!) and also so they learn not to do it with other dogs too really. I do still have some puppy pen segments and when the twins (still not used to saying that yet!) are at crawling stage I'm going to section off her little corner of the kitchen where her bed and bowls are, so she can have a break from them and also so mealtimes will be easier (hopefully!)

She does what your puppy does if say I'm watching a clip of a baby on ******** or youtube and if they giggle or cry she puts her head on the side and her ears go up as if to say 'what's that strange noise?' very funny to watch. I need to get my dog books out to have a read up on how best to prepare her. I think there is a strong possibility that I will be in hospital for a few days (if they arrive early or if I have/need a C-section) so will do the blanket thing with the babies smell on it so she can smell it before they descend on the house, as I'd read about that too  

Wow that turned into a long post!  
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning lovely ladies! 

I am feeling better now thank you! Do seem to have had some rotten headaches last few days though. That fore head stick thingy though is pretty good. Only lasts about an hour though. I know paracetamol is safe to take, but still don't like to take it too often. 

Scan was amazing. Think bab was asleep at first as he wasn't playing ball, but after some coughing and prodding he did a complete somersault so we have pictures from both sides! We got another wave and after that he was constantly on the move! The sonographer said we had a lively one and that's the second time now that's been said, so I think we're in for some fun! 

Told work yesterday and they were all thrilled. Told most people now, so starting to feel a bit more real. Can't wait to start feeling movements now! 

Yes, let me know the heartrates and I'll do my predicting 

Anyone up to much this weekend? We're starting on the house clear out. Was pleasantly surprised that DH went to the tip yesterday as trying to convince him to pay part with anything is usually hard work, but I think it's sinking in there will be another person in the house in 6 months time! 

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, I have had some really painful headaches recently, I woke up with one I the night it felt like I had a screwdriver being driven into the side of my head! I drank some water and went back to sleep it's worn off now but I am so tired now, I got up earlier but had to go back to bed for another nap!

When do we get this fabled energy boost? That's what i want to know!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

FYI I have a little more energy now at 17 weeks,  not loads more but it is noticeable.  Trying to get things done before it passes  

Screwdriver in the head doesn't sound nice Pudding, keep on the water & rest up  
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

That is good to know!

It wasn't nice to be honest! It was very localised in the side of my head but it's much better now!

All week I have building up my stamina on little walks with the fur babies and today is my triumphant return to the park to see my babies swim in the lake! I'm very excited and so are they! I will let you know how I get on as it will be the most exercise I have done for ages!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies!

Just thought I would share a weird conversation I just had!

Well not so much weird as irritating!

I saw a friend/acquaintance earlier who knows about Flash but doesn't know about our IVF and she asked how I was doing and and I said I am really tired but mostly okay, she asked me about morning sickness and I said I haven't had any and then she said I was lucky because she had it terribly until they gave her some injection.

She said the injection was painful and horrible and I was lucky that didn't have to do that!

I was thinking yeah one injection versus however many I have had per day in the last four months!

But I guess that is how it will be with people that don't know, every mum I have told that I didn't tell about the IVF has given me some story about how hard it all was for them, during pregnancy and after! Everybody thinks they have had the hardest time!

Why do we feel that we shouldn't tell people about IVF I wonder, with some people I think I dont tell them simply because I dont know them well enough to discuss something so personal or I don't want them to think I am somehow  a lesser person because we needed help, that is crazy isn't it because I genuinely don't think like that I just worry that other people who don't know anything about IVF might think like that!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hey Pudding! How's your head today? I'm feeling a lot better now. Honestly felt like I had a hangover on Saturday! Not nice at all.

I've not really been in that situation, I must admit. All of our friends know about our struggles, I suppose because it has been such a long time. I wouldn't be afraid to say that it's IVF though. After all, if everyone else is going to moan about the hard time they had, you're more than entitled to as well!!  

We have now told all of our remaining friends. And now today, been upstaged by the bloody royals! How very dare they!

Bailey, Noodle hope you're ok.

Dory, if you're still out there, thinking of you my love xxx


----------



## bailey434

Haha that made me laugh about Kate upstaging you Nat   Glad she is behind us though as if any of us chose the same name as her then we will always get 'oh you copied the royal baby'.... 

Glad you are feeling better now, I did have some blinding headaches at about the same stage as you that literally took me to my bed. maybe that means you will be getting heartburn too in a few weeks....though hopefully not! 

Anyone else got stretch marks already? Only on my boobs (bottom half) which I really wasn't expecting. Had been lathering the BioOil on my tummy & hips but not so much up top. Ah well, hopefully they will fade afterwards.

In a proper maternity dress today and it feels so comfy, had lots of nice comments about my little high bump (it's all up front and just under my ribs!)
xx


----------



## NatW

Ooh no, I've had flipping heartburn on and off for a few weeks now! Usually strikes as soon as I get into bed and lie down too.

Have you felt any flutters yet Bailey? You can't be far off I'm sure.
I've not got any stretch marks yet. I bought a cheapy version of BioOil for a few quid from Savers. Not been using it religiously yet, so suppose I better get into a routine with it.

Yay to proper maternity clothes! Still not quite there yet, but think I might have to get some leggings soon as the ones I have keep rolling down under my bump. Also, what is it with people wanting to touch your bump? I've had a few already, so goodness knows what it's going to be like when I have a proper one!

Yes, very true about the royal names. Hadn't thought about that, but don't think we're in any danger unless they decide to go for Arlo or Hannah...


----------



## bailey434

Ah bad luck! Mine is worse in the evenings too, don't get it everyday but haven't worked out if there is a trigger (food or drink) that makes it worse yet. There is a bottle of Gaviscon on my bedside table  

I'm not sure on the flutters, I was sat there yesterday trying to will them to move! I can feel like a pulse sensation quite near my skin on my tummy but not sure if that is it or not. My friend who is 4 weeks ahead can definitely feel it and says it's like bubbles in your tummy. Can't be long now though as I'm 17 weeks and you would have thought with 2 in there that it would have been more obvious  

I had a full-on 'touching' moment the other day at the dentist of all places. They obviously know as I needed to make them aware as I have a brace on and so go in regularly to get it checked etc and the receptionist was asking if I had a bump yet and I said just a little one and she asked to see, so I opened my cardy (had a vest top on!) to show her and the dentist's wife who runs the practice just came around the desk and put her hands on my tummy!! I was so shocked I just stood there but need to be better prepared for next time. I don't even know her name and definitely wouldn't count her as a friend so why on earth would she think it was acceptable?!!  

Aw those are lovely names! My friend had an Arlo about a year ago and I'd not really heard of the name until them but really liked it. Hannah is lovely too. My favs are Ben & Grace at the moment, so I'm trying them out to see if I get bored of them   no idea on middle names yet though    

I have 2 friends each having boys and one is going to be an Eric (the dad has always loved the name apparently!) and the other one is Rowan
xx


----------



## NatW

Ben and Grace are lovely too! In fact Grace is going to be the middle name we use  

I think we came across the name Arlo a couple of years ago and thought 'that's quite nice', but just got filed at the back of the head. I think boy's names are so much harder to pick. I also like Luca/Lucas, but Arlo is definitely our front runner!

I just don't get the touching the bump thing! I'd never do it, well not without asking someone anyway! Maybe it's because I'm showing quite a bit already. Lady at work said to me today that I'm looking really pregnant! Personally I still think most of it is bloat   The weird thing is though, all my clothes still pretty much fit. My jeans I'm not really struggling to do up for example, but I don't know if that is because they are low waisted ones anyway. As I said before, my leggings keep rolling down over my bump though, so I'm probably not far away. But while my clothes fit, I'm not going to rush out and buy new ones!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Luke was on my list too & Samuel & they might yet make it to muddle name status!

I was very similar in terms of clothes still fitting until about 14/15 weeks when I seemed to have a growth spurt. The top part of my bump is properly rounded & going harder but still have a bit of squidge below my belly button 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat my our comment about being upstaged by Wills and Kate really made me laugh! 

My close friends know and one of my DHs friends know, when we first found out about our issues we were told it was just male factor and DH took it hard, he didn't want to tell anybody I think he thought it made him look bad and getting him to agree to tell people was a bit of a struggle but I needed some people to know! 

Even now knowing that I have issues too doesn't make it easier for him, he is a very private person and that kind of affects me too as I can't talk to people about it if he is uncomfortable with it!

His Boss also knows as we had to tell him because of extra time off, so DH is on a work trip now and he told his boss earlier today and I got the loveliest email from him congratulating us and telling me how happy he was for us, I cried for like half an hour, damn those pregnancy hormones!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi guys,

Nat/Pudding - I've been having horrendous headaches for weeks now. Think that's my main constant symptom recently. I hate it. Someone told me about that 4head thing so if it works for you I'll give it a whirl. 

Nat - congrats on amazing lively little one on scan. Must have been brill! Yes we got in their just before the very fertile Kate! Shove months of injections in her and see if she's so happy to smile for the cameras then! Hee! I definitely be getting some mystic meg answers if I get the heartbeat rate!

Pudding - poor you with your new boring diet! Hopefully at your next test it will be back to normal so you can wolf down some doughnuts to make up for boring time!

Bailey - I've got my midwife on wed. Will I hear heartbeat then? No flutters for me yet either. Just that one pulsation couple of weeks ago but that must have been something else. I've noticed cats back to normal now think dogs and cats can def sense it to begin with but then I guess they get used to it. 

Dory - if you are checking. I hope you are keeping strong and remember we are all thinking of you.

Knackered now so I'll check back in when more energy xx


----------



## NatW

Typical. Fell asleep just before 9 and now wide awake and tucking in to a large bowl of cereal! 

Oh Pudding, bless your DH. I sometimes think blokes have it harder when dealing with infertility as it can be a macho thing. I even saw someone today comment on a Wills and Kate article that 'at least he's not firing blanks' which is just a vile expression. Like it makes him a real man! A real man raises his children well, surely? 

Nikki, yes definitely give those 4head sticks a go. Like I said they don't get rid of the headache all together, but certainly relieve the symptoms. I'm guessing the headaches are hormone related? Boo hormones! Good luck with your MW app on Wednesday. 

Talking of headaches, I've woken up with one. Going to try and get back to sleep now I've eaten though. 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I reckon you will hear it if it's your 16 week appointment. Remember to ask her what rate it is so mystic Nat can give her prediction ;-) are you hoping to find out the sex at your 20 week scan? 

Nat hope you got back to sleep ok, I got home yesterday & fell asleep for 2 hours by accident so maybe the energy boost has been short lived! Good news for today is I had some cereal for breakfast & the milk didn't make me feel sick so hopefully I'm over that now 

Pudding hope you are coping ok without DH & the pups are keeping you company/busy 
xx
xx


----------



## NatW

I've had yet another bleed. This is getting to be a weekly occurrence! Fed up with it now. Was so happy as I'd not bled even any brown last 2 or 3 days. I guess it's coming from my cervix, so there's nothing I can really do about it anyway.


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey, I'm really missing him, hate when he's away and it's much worse now only 3 more days to go though so I just have to tough it out!

The fur babies miss him too I think as they keep scrapping and little puppy sits looking up the stairs waiting for him to come down, so cute!

I'm having the glucose tolerance test on Friday, not looking forward to it, having blood taken isn't my favourite thing plus I will have to drink the gross sugar drink!

Nikki, I'm really hoping it's all okay so I an have a doughnut! 

Bailey, there is nothing wrong with a nice little snooze! As my friend said to me the other day,make the most of it now as you won't get to nap much once you have the baby, and that goes double for you remember!!!  ha ha ha ha!

Nat I agree completely, my DH is a proper blokes bloke, he doesn't talk about emotions unless he absolutely has to so admitting something like that is really hard for him, he did take it hard when we first found out and really blamed himself.

Not another bleed babes it must be so annoying, are you still on the pessaries? Could this be causing irritation? 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I'm on my last week of pessaries at reduced dose (hooray!) and I generally do them back door. Having said that I had an upset tummy on Saturday so did a couple via front door, so it's possible. I have my last clexane tomorrow too, so hoping that may make a difference too.


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat I'm sorry you've got more bleeding, you must be getting very fed up of it now. I wonder if the clexane isn't helping being a blood thinner and whether when you've finished that you might see a difference hopefully. Are you going to get it checked out?

Pudding bless that little puppy sat at the bottom of the stairs, how cute! Is the glucose drink horrible then? I think mine is booked in for early November when I'll be about 24 weeks I think. 

Have been wondering if the babies have been moving today as was having very small little funny feelings in my tummy today. Can't really explain what it feels like but wondering if it is them?  I was sat in a meeting a bit bored and sat still when I thought I could feel it. Suppose I will only know over the next few weeks if they get more obvious. 

Has anyone bought anything yet??
xx


----------



## NatW

I've just had a random thought! My episodes of bleeding seem to coincide when I've had a lot to drink. Bear with me here... Keeping hydrated thins your blood and I'm normally terrible at getting enough liquid down me, except today and when I had the gush. Being on the blood thinners anyway, probably wouldn't need me to drink that much more to cause the bleed especially if I've got some sensitive blood vessels. Like I said a random thought! 

We have bought one thing so far, which was after the all clear from my big bleed as I wanted to be positive and that is a little toy owl which plays a lullaby! We're having loads of stuff donated to us from friends and family so incredibly lucky! 

How exciting to potentially feel the babies! Eek! I'm sure you'll start to feel some strong movements soon! 
Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - not only are you Mystic Nat but also Dr Nat. Keep drinking though as its good for you although bleeding is horrible, poor you having to cope with that all the time. I keep forgetting to drink when busy and then having to guzzle. I'll report back with heart rate if I can get it tomorrow.

Bailey - how exciting, I bet that brightened up your meeting. I just felt a tiny thing like bubbles that normally I would just think was rumblings but i've heard sometimes it feels like bubbles. Only once though so who knows. I'm definitely finding out the sex. I can't wait to. I'm tempted to go for an early scan but so busy at the moment I may not have much time before my scan appt anyway. I've not brought any baby things yet but I am moving house so going to wait until I am in there and also know the sex as i'm going to make a lovely little nursery and can't wait. Then i'll no doubt start buying like a maniac. I'm also really lucky as my sister is going to give me so many of her things that i'll probably not need much and can just buy a few fun bits.

Pudding - ah sorry you and fur babies are missing DH. Thats lovely. At least you have the fur babies to keep you company. Not long now. Good luck with your test on friday. Horrible having to drink a sugar drink yeek. Are you going to be finding out sex when you can? 

Dory - hope you are okay, although I know there is no way you will be. xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey*, I am assuming the drink is gross, it's probably not that bad but I will report back on Friday!

Every little thing that moves in my belly makes me think it's movements even though it's far too early and is most likely wind!

We are thill too scared to think about buying anything for the baby although I saw the cutest baby grow in tescos the other day that had Top Dog written on it with pictures of doggies which I thought would be very apt for our little family, I had to deny the urge to buy it!

I let the pups upstairs yesterday and little puppy went to DHs study and just sat there waiting for him, it broke my heart a little he looked so sad as I called him away!

*Nikki* we are having a 16 week private scan and if we can find out then we will but they did say it's not always possible at this stage and we may have to wait until 20 weeks!

*Nat * if they tell me the heart rate at my 16 week midwife appointment I will let you know so you can Mystic Nat me! Ha ha we should change your name to Mystic Nat if your other predictions come up trumps!

It's most likely a combination of the pessaries and claxane causing the bleed that is what they think caused my second bleed and that it was nothing to worry about! Doesn't help the worry side of things does it! Big hugs hunni 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding the sonographer at the hospital seemed to think there wouldn't be a problem finding out the sex at my 16 week scan so fingers crossed for Flash to reveal all! 
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

I seemed to have stopped bleeding again, so fingers crossed. Last injection tonight, so will see if that makes any difference! Also have my consultant appointment Monday, so will have a chat with him about it too.

Nikki, yes I promise I will keep on drinking  Will be interesting to see if I have another bleed tonight. I just thought it was odd that all of my bleeds seem to have happened at the same time of day - around 5pm! Good luck today with your appointment. Oh and good luck with the move too!

Pudding, yes let me know the heartrate and I'll see if Mystic Nat can come up trumps again! ha! I've also read another theory today which is interesting. If you guys look back at your early scan pictures (6-7 week ones) can you tell me what side the yolk sac is to the baby? Looking at mine, I'm even more convinced I'm having a boy now  

Bailey, any more flutterings?

Have a good day all, I'll pop back in later.
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, I will have a look later on, do you need to know the measurement of the yolk sac or just the size in comparison to the baby I.e same size/twice the size?

I have to go to the dentist this morning, I really hate the dentist due to a lot of
painful work when I was a kid, so wish me luck!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat great news that the bleeding has stopped 

I had a look at my 7 week scan but I can't make out the yoke anyway but I did read the other day that if you have bad spots on your chin and lower face that it's a girl due to the extra hormones. My bad spots were on my forehead but in the last few weeks have moved down to my chin/jaw area. Mind you with me being team purple I could just get all symptoms now 

Pudding Top Dog sounds so cute! When my friend was sorting out some baby clothes for me last week she found one with a little pup on it and straight away said 'well that one's definitely for you'   Aw poor little puppy missing his master, halfway now though til he's back. I remember the first time I left Bailey and my friend said she sat by the front door for 3 hours waiting for me to come back, made me feel so guilty!    Good luck with the dentist, I hate them to but have a brace on at the moment so have to go every 2 to 4 weeks but still don't like it even though I am a little more used to it!

Nikki that's good that your sister can pass stuff on to you, mine unfortunately has given most of her baby stuff away as my nephew is now 4 (and started full time school yesterday bless him!) but someone at work just said they are having a clear out this weekend and will let me have first dibs on anything before they get rid which is very thoughtful. I'm considering starting painting the nursery this weekend, just to put a base coat on a wall that has quite a dark colour on first then see how I feel energy wise!  Let us know how you get on with the midwife! 
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi Pudding, no I don't need to know the size, just whether the yolk sac sits to the right or the left of the baby  The theory is that if it sits to the right it's a boy and to the left it's a girl. It's allegedly 98% accurate! Still remaining sceptical about it, but thought it would be interesting to test out!

Bailey, yay to nursery painting! And how lovely that someone at work is offering you first dibs 

xx


----------



## bailey434

I wish we could post pictures on here!! Mine just look like 2 little sea horses on my 7 week scan! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, as I look at the pic the yolk sac is almost underneath Flash in the first ultrasound pic but slightly to the left.

My question though! is the picture a reflection ie does that mean it is actually to the right? And which is the predictor? I've be trying to work this out but pregnancy brain is preventing me from getting my head round it!

Bailey, I've had spots on my lower face so perhaps Flash is a girl after all!

Can't wait to find out for sure at scan next week.

Dentist was okay but have to go back next week for a cleaning which will be stressful for me, going to use mt relaxation hypnotherapy to keep calm!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

That's a really good question Pudding and the answer is I'm not sure! Oh well back to the drawing board with that one!   

I've now got obsessed with the nub theory and looking at my 12 (13) week scan pictures again, it seems to me like it might actually be a girl, but it's so difficult to tell! Going to drive myself crazy until the next scan I reckon   Oh well, only 6 weeks to go!

I so need to book a dentist appointment now I can get it for free!

OK, so I'm 14 weeks tomorrow, but already people have been saying to me how much I'm showing. I'm actually, weirdly, feeling self conscious about it, as I wasn't expecting to show anything much for another few weeks. I'm wondering if it is because my uterus switched to forward leaning rather than backwards? Anyone else showing much yet?
x


----------



## bailey434

Me!!! My team mate just said 'I swear you are getting bigger by the day!' and then they were amazed that I'd managed to keep it hidden for so long as I only told them a week ago. But with you it could be your crazy uterus  

Apparently 16-20 weeks is a big growth spurt time where I think the baby grows twice it's size (or at least length?!) Also I can't hold it in anymore which has got to be a sign that it's a proper bump   Am also having to be aware when I put socks on and tried to cut my toenails the other night and had to sit in a very strange position to do it rather than just lean forward as normal   Goodness only knows how big I'm going to be by 36 weeks or whenever they arrive, apparently at 28 weeks I'll be the same size as a full-term singleton pregnancy!!   

What is the nub theory?

Pudding have you had your 16 week midwife yet? Must be soon yes? It's pretty cool knowing I've got one of each as it means I'll have a baby in common with all of you  
xx
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, my 16 week midwife app is next Friday same day as my private scan, time seems to be dragging now, sometimes the weeks go fast and then slow down! It's slow now can't wait for nest Friday!

I was bloated to begin with and looked about four months since before transfer and it's just stayed that way I've given in worrying about it and am just wearing maternity jeans and leggings now!

Forgot to tell you all, I bumped into a neighbour whilst picking up my blood form from the midwife which is at the children's centre in the village, she said what are you doing here! So I told her and she was very excited for us! Love her little boy he is so cute and happy whenever I see him I know that's not how he is all the time but that's the impression he gives me! She said todo and see her if I need anything or want some advice or just to chat so that was nice!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I've been trying to tell myself it's bloat, but the bump is permanently there now  starts from under my boobs and goes all the way down. There's no way I would've been able to keep it secret past when I did, because even with my empire line dresses I'm sticking out! Yep, crazy uterus, that's me! Sounds like another nickname in the making 

Nub theory is something that can be picked up on the 12 week scan. Babies have a little 'nub' between their legs at that stage, whatever sex they are. Apparently if the nub is sticking up more than 30% in relation to the spine, it's a boy and if it's less or parallel to the spine it's a girl. You do have to have the baby lying in the right position to judge though, and I can only identify it on one of my scan pictures. It looks like a little forked tongue lol! It explains it quite well on this page (scroll to the bit under the blog poster's own scan pictures) http://forums.***********/discussion/12047608/12-week-ultrasound-pics-nub-theory-updated-with-the-sex


----------



## NatW

Just realised it won't let me post the link for some reason. Let me see if I can find another one!


----------



## NatW

See if this one works! http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## bailey434

Wow that all sounds very technical Nat and as one of mine didn't want to play at the 12 week scan anyway then I don't reckon that I could probably see, my scans up until the 16 week ones have been quite blurred on the actual picture which was a bit disappointing after paying £6!! for one. 

My bump was all above my belly button until about 10 days ago when it's now below as well, but I do still have a small squidgy bit at the very bottom but probably not for very long the rate it's growing. The top half is a lot harder/firm but I'm not sure if that it babies or my organs to be honest    I'm finding that I can't eat large amounts of food at one time because it just makes me far too uncomfortable so maybe by the end I'll be on hourly snacks rather than main meals  

Aw that's lovely Pudding, is it the same lady that you do the dog training with or another neighbour? It's lovely when people say things like that isn't it. Talking of dogs I woke up this morning feeling quite cosy....and found that Mexi had snuck on to the bed at some point during the night and was lying back to back with me the cheeky thing! I said 'Oi what are you doing here?' to her and she rolled over on to her back and gave a big stretch with a high five to me    I must have slept well/soundly as I didn't realise at all. I don't think she'd been there all night though as she definitely wasn't when I got up to the loo twice in the night.

I told my last neighbour last night (I live in a courtyard) and she was very pleased for me but then followed it with 'Well i did think recently that you needed to get a move on due to your age...!' and followed it with 'it's a shame you've had SO many failed relationships...' !!!  I've lived there 8 years and during that time have been in 2 long term relationships! And she wonders why she is the least popular one in the courtyard!    Even my Mum said 'well that's not very nice' when I told her which even surprised me  
xx


----------



## NatW

OMG Bailey, your neighbour! That's equal parts hilarious and horrifying! Fancy saying that to you. Mind you, sounds like something my mum might say 

I had to laugh at your description of Mexi creeping into bed with you and then giving you a high 5! Bless her! How can you be cross at that??

I'm now reading about skull theory, but I think that's a step too far for me. I can't tell the difference like some people claim to. Apparently if it has a sloping forehead and square jaw - boy, more rounded head and tapered skull - girl. I've looked through picture galleries and I don't see it! Think I'm just going to have to hold on  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat she was so cute doing the roll over and puppy dog eyes (and I was half asleep!) so I couldn't be cross 

You are really making me giggle with all your theories   At my 16 week scan they didn't do the crown to rump measurement like at 12 weeks but they did measure the head circumferences, tummy and thigh bone measurements. I did ask about it and he said now they are bigger those are the measurements they keep an eye on.
xx


----------



## NatW

It's a good job we've decided to find out as I don't think I could wait until it's here! 

Got my NT results today. Risk is 1 in 10,000 so happy with that


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Nat, one more milestone over with  

Yeah I think I'd have found out even if I was just having a singleton, makes planning a bit easier. Have been looking at stuff on ebay tonight....it's lethal 
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

How is everyone this morning. I'm absolutely shattered. Going to be a long day I reckon. I've been asleep by 9.30 nearly every night this week, getting up somewhere between 12 and 2 for a wee, then waking up at 5 for another toilet trip, then I don't get back off again. It's a killer! I know it'll be so much worse when baby is here (as EVERYONE likes to remind me), but as least I won't be having to drag myself into work for 8-9 hours!

Bailey, did you buy anything from eBay in the end? I've found some really good deals on travel systems. Currently trying to save hard for bits and pieces, but we're going to have to buy another car at some point in the near future and DH has decided that he NEEDS a new guitar amp RIGHT now, which has annoyed me no end, but his other one has stopped working and he's been having to borrow the practice room one. He tells me it will be HIS last purchase, but I'm not convinced! I NEED maternity clothes right now else I won't be fitting into my clothes soon, personally I think that's more important, but ho hum!

Anyway, this was going to be a short post and I've rambled on again.

Pudding, Nikki hope you are both ok.

Dory, still thinking of you xxx


----------



## bailey434

I'm watching a couple of maternity coats as my mac won't last me much longer  and I did get a cotbed last week which is in amazing condition & was really close to mine so saved myself about £150 against a new one! My folks are going to keep it in their garage for me until nearer the time when I need it. 

Your sleep pattern sounds very similar to mine as I've been in bed by 9.30 all this week & at least twice for toilet trips. I'm also finding a 30 min nap when I get home helps 
xx


----------



## NatW

Seriously, what is up with the bump touching!!

Pudding hope you got on ok with your glucose test this morning.

Bailey, Nikki hope you are ok. It's gone very quiet!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Who's been touching your bump Nat?

I've started decorating this morning,  have done an undercoat on one wall to get rid of a stronger colour & I'm shattered! Might do a bit more in a few hours after a rest or leave til tomoro 
xx


----------



## NatW

I vote rest Bailey! If that rest turns into the rest of the day, then that's find  

The cleaner at work today decided to come up and give me a little pat on my tummy! But she's not the first one though, another lady at work went to do it the other day, then thought better of it and my FIL has also given me a little pat! I don't mind my FIL so much as it's family and that's fine and even if close friends were to do it, ok, but I just think it's weird that someone you're not normally tactile with, suddenly thinks its ok to come and give you a belly pat? Am I being too sensitive?


----------



## NatW

Oh, also my latest nephew has arrived, but we don't know how he is. My SIL had to have an emergency c-section and baby was rushed to NICU. Even Dad hasn't seen him yet and my SIL was still coming round from the anaesthetic, so we don't know much at the moment


----------



## bailey434

No you're not being too sensitive, I felt exactly the same when my dentist's wife did it. Need to think up some 'lines to take' when people look like they've going it for a touch!

Congrats on a new nephew, hoping all is fine. Was she due or is he early? Hopefully they just needed to maybe clear his airways out and get him some oxygen to help but keep us informed. 

Love your new profile pic by the way, it's a very clear one 
xx


----------



## NatW

She was due yesterday, so he's only 1 day late. We were only talking last week about birth plans and my other SIL said the only thing you can plan on is that it's never going to go to plan! She couldn't have been more right unfortunately! As soon as I hear anything else I'll let you know 

Thank you! Yes, a lot of people have told us it's a really clear shot! I like it cos you can see the arm by the head. I can't remember if I told you that at the scan the sonographer asked how many photos we wanted and my husband quick as anything said 3! I should just point out that these are £4 each! But anyway, the sonographer gave us a freebie, so we came away with 4 lovely shots, 2 from each side as baby did a somersault half way through!

How's Mexi today? Anymore creeping in to bed?


----------



## NatW

Oh dear  Baby is critical and his lungs aren't working properly. He also swallowed a lot of fluid which he's not been able to expel.


----------



## bailey434

Oh no, sorry to hear that, poor little mite!    Can they not get the fluid out of his lungs at all? I'm showing my complete lack of medical knowledge here so don't even know if they can do that?

Your scan photos are much cheaper than mine at £6 a pop! Luckily I get two for one cos of the twins 

Mexi sat right beside my bed last night just before I went to bed as if she was decided whether to give it a try but I just gave her 'the look' and she went into her basket  

 and   for your nephew
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, that sounds rough, i hope they can help him! I'm thinking of your family at this stressful time!

Bailey, before we got little puppy I would take big puppy up to bed with me when DH was away, she always slept in her own bed but we had a lovely cuddle on the bed first, but little puppy gets too excited and I'm not 100% sure I can trust him not to get up to mischief up there so I have really missed her at night this week!

The GTT test went okay today, the nurse was really good so the blood draws weren't that painful, my needle phobia hasn't been completely cured by IVF unfortunately but I have got much better,  and the drink was just like a sugary orange squash, it did leave me with a funny aftertaste and I felt a bit sicky but I think that was because I had to fast rather than the drink itself!

I had a lovely bacon bap in the hospital cafe after so was worth the wait!  

I got a letter yesterday telling me I am Rhesus Negative and I have to have an Anti D shot, have any of you been told this? I looked it up and it seems pretty scary to do with antibodies in my blood attacking the babies blood via the placenta if the baby is RHpositive, if DH is RHpositive then the baby could be RHpositive, I'm not sure I really understand it all so I am going to do some more research and discuss with my midwife.

Uuuuuurrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh I know I have said this many times but the problems and the worry really do ever end do they?!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Glad it went ok today Pudding and that the drink didn't taste too bad. Bacon bap sounds lovely  When do you find out the results?

My Mum had to have that shot as she is rhesus negative too, I think it's fine as long as they know your blood type and so give you the shot to protect you and Flash. it's only a problem if it's not picked up so I don't think you need to worry?

I am whacked. Normally if I was decorating I'd have done one coat of the whole room in a day and I've done one wall! I think it's going to be a bit by bit kind of job  but better to take to slowly I reckon as I've not really done much activity since BFP apart from walking Mexi!

Nikki hope you are ok??
xx


----------



## Pudding34

The nurse said I should be able to get the result on Monday from my Doc's! Hoping it's just two more days of being boring food wise!

That's pretty much what I have read about the rhesus negative thing and it's only a problem later on on pregnancy which is why they test for it now so they can treat it but it's still a worry when you get those letters isnt it!

I know what you mean about feeling tired after being at the hospital all morning, where I was mostly sitting down, I needed a nice nap this afternoon! Hhhhhmmmmmm naps, I love naps!

DH just called and he has landed! I am so excited to have him home I can't wait! 

Nikki, are you there Nikki!  

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Sounds like the little man ingested so much meconium, they were struggling to get him clear. Apparently the prognosis wasn't good, but we last heard something at 1.30pm, so have no idea what's going on and they've asked us not to contact them. I just can't believe it. This year has really thrown some very difficult situations at the family. 

Glad the test went well Pudding. I think the Rhesus negative thing is fairly common and glad they've caught it. xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat, really hope he is ok  
xxx


----------



## NatW

Got a phone call literally as I was typing the last message. He's being transferred to Great Ormond Street for more specialist care. His dad is going with him. My SIL has to stay in hospital. I just can't imagine what they're going through, bless them


----------



## bailey434

Well GOS is meant to be the best there is so fingers crossed he will be in the best place to help him. Your poor SIL though not being able to go with him, that must be heartbreaking!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat, it sounds awful but Great Ormond Street is an amazing place and it's the best place he could be in!

I can't imagine how your SIL feels it must be so horribly frustrating for her not being able to go with him.

Please let us know how he gets on!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I will. Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## bailey434

Any news on the little guy Nat?? Hope he's had a good night 
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi, I'm here!

Nat - what horrible news, your poor SIL and family. GOS is the best so hopefully you'll hear some good news shortly. What a horrendous waiting game! If you are still looking for 6 wk scan sac info, mine just looked like a circle that's all so couldn't tell if anything was to one side! I looked at nub and skull theory for mine and only found boy for one and girl for the other. I didn't get morsels heartbeat taken at my appt the other day. She said they don't do it yet so every clinic is different so no mystic Nat for me at the moment. I may try to put my scan pic as my profile. Hadn't thought if that. I have everything crossed for your little nephew! Xxx

Pudding - glad you and pups have your DH back safe and sound!  Glad hospital wasn't so bad in the end and you got a nice butty! Good luck for results Monday! Fingers crossed for doughnuts !

Bailey- how exciting to be painting already. One wall and a good nap sounds perfect!  Wow you'll be full size at 28 weeks. I remember seeing my old bosses wife who was having triplets, she was pretty big! I've had a  proper bump for quite a while now which us pretty much hard all over. Changed to that from bloat. 

Afm I'm absolutely exhausted, been moving which takes it out if you, late nights, early mornings and no naps. It's so much more overwhelming than you think it will be. While I've been awaiting currys arrival this morning and catching up on your posts, I've had loads of bubbling in my left hand side and wonder if that's morsel! I hope so! So exciting!

Dory - still thinking if you. X

Xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki glad you are ok & that the move went ok, I didn't realise it was so soon but gives you more time to settle in & get sorted in your new nest  make sure you don't do too much at once though ok  

I reckon bubbling sounds like your morsel as my friend said it's like bubbles. Still not sure if I can feel mine or not!!  

xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all! Just a quick one. Popped in to see my SIL and she looks remarkably well. Little man apparently perked up a little on the ride to GOSH, but be still had to be put on the ECMO unit, so he's stable, but critical. Not quite out of the woods yet and they don't yet know if there's any brain damage. Saw some photos though and he's quite bonny and absolutely gorgeous despite the tubes. Love him already 

xx


----------



## bailey434

Aw that's promising news Nat & good that your SIL is looking good, , hopefully she will be able to visit him soon?

Afm I have had one spot of bleeding this afternoon. ..literally just one spot (like a mole sort of size) and was sort of red/brown but not completely brown. Was about 4 pm when I noticed it and nothing on wiping (sorry for tmi) & nothing since. If I don't get any more should I phone anyone? Obviously will if I get any more. Am planning on doing absolutely nothing tomoro just in case I've done too much this weekend. Any advice gratefully received. 
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, as this is your first instance of bleeding I'd absolutely get it checked out. It's probably nothing to worry about but it'll put your mind at rest.  Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I agree with Nat, probably best to get it checked out, it's probably nothing but if you haven't had any bleeding before. Ettertobesafe thansorry as they say!

Nat, any more news on your nephew?

Nikki 

AFM I've had this weird sensation this weekend, it could be the famous fluttering but could also just be a trapped nerve with all the space being taken up! Not sure!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I called the hospital and spoke to the triage midwife who was lovely and said as it was just one spot to keep an eye on it today and if I get any more to call them and they'll get me in just to check me over, so hopefully that won't be necessary but feel better after talking to her. She asked if I could feel them moving yet and I said that I didn't think so yet. That's exciting Nikki!! I'm the same, any slight feeling and I'm questioning if it's them or wind or a nerve or rumbly tummy!  

Thanks guys xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all

Nephew is still stable. He will be on the ECMO machine for at least 5 days, but could be as many as 10. His heart is definitely Ok though and they've scanned his brain and found no spots, so that's good although they won't know for sure if there has been any brain damage for a few months. They don't know how long he was deprived of oxygen before they got him out. So still a way to go, but hopefully all positive. 

Glad you spoke to the mw Bailey. Def keep an eye on things. I'm STILL having the occasional spot, but it's getting less and less so hopefully the end of it soon. It's just so disheartening when you think you've stopped and then another one appears.

Pudding, how exciting! I had 2 'pops' yesterday in the same place so not sure if that was something or not. 

Nikki hope the move is going well. 

AFM, consultant app tomorrow so going to discuss this bleeding issue. I've also had quite a few pains today like I've pulled a muscle. I'm hoping it's just round ligament pain. I'm still knackered. My nap yesterday afternoon turned into 2 1/2 hours! Finished cyclogest now, hurray! But also a bit scared about it too! Only ended up buying a dress yesterday as all jeans I tried on were useless! 

Got lots to do today so will catch up later xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,
Nat that us great news about the baby and your SIL. Fingers crossed for the next couple of months but at least he's ok for now. Does the little love have a name yet? X

Bailey, sorry to hear about the bleed. It's really horrible when it's not happened before. I don't know if it's any different with twins but they only seem to worry if it's heavy so one spot is unlikely to be anything to worry about. Just relax today and keep an eye out for more but from reading since my last bleed it seems it's more likely than not that spotting will occur at some point during pregnancy and with 2 down there I imagine even more chance. Take it nice and easy! X

Pudding, ooh fluttering how exciting! No reason why it shouldn't be baby shenanigans!! I am positive I had proper movement last night when I just was getting settled with the cats and I felt almost like mild heart palpitations which then was like more if the bubbling I had had earlier then proper kick style feelings and I was even sure I could see it from the outside! I don't know if it's too early and nothing since but it was amazing!! 

Bailey you might get the same too soon. I'll let you know if it happens again! 

Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday! X

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Good news here Ladies, I don't have gestational diabetes!

I called my doctors who couldnt say either way as of course the doctor hadn't looked at the results yet! But I got the receptionist to give me the values and I called the midwife service and they said all was normal, I think the midwife I spoke to, who wasn't my midwife as she is on holiday and her replacement was also unavailable, must have thought I was crackers as I asked her to actually say "no you don't have gestational diabetes" I just needed that reassurance!

I not going to go too mad but DH promised me a doughnut if all came back okay as I have been such a good girl for two weeks and have actually lost a kilo In weight, due I think to both diet and extra exercise now I can go for longer walks with the dogs!

So I'm thinking the one with the chocolate glazing on the top, hmmmmmmmmmmm. I might even have a can of pepsi that has been sitting in our fridge for weeks now!

Nat, hope all swell without SIL and Nephew, are you okay, it's very stressful when loved ones are ill, you need to remember to take are of yourself as well okay!

Bailey, hope you haven't had any more spotting, it's horrible when it happens isn't it.

Nikki, hope you have been resting after the move, I've had that flickering/fluttering feeling a few more times now, to begin with it was only when lying down but I got it standing up yesterday so maybe it is Flash making his presence known!

I can't wait till Friday for the scan, this is the longest I have gone without a scan and I'm going a bit La La now! Just want to see the movements and the heartbeat again!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hooray! One less thing to worry about    Will you still have it tested later on like the rest of us?

No more spotting, so really hoping it was just an isolated case. I did manage to fashion a 'bump support' last night out of the duvet and found was much more comfortable sleeping. 

I'm so jealous of the fluttering!   I even looked up on Google whether with twins you should feel it earlier (makes sense to me) but apparently not. Flash must be a little live wire  

How far gone will you be at the scan this time? Is it a private one?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Yeah I need to have it done again at 28 weeks but hopefully if I don't have it now I won't have it then, but as I have a family history they need to be a bit more vigilant!

Good news the spotting stopped!

I know what you mean about using the duvet but as it gets colder we will need proper support as we will need the duvet over the top of us!

Still not sure if the fluttering is flash or a trapped nerve but I like to think that it is real movements, maybe I will know on Friday if I feel it when he is moving I will know!

The scan on Friday is a private one, I just couldn't wait two whole months till the 20 week scan I would have gone completely potty!

I will be 16 weeks on Friday and it will be 4 weeks since my last scan which was the 12 week scan so it's twice as long as I waited between my other scans!

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh are you going to find out is Flash is a he or she then??! 
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

Hope all is well.

Pudding, glad to hear you don't have gestational diabetes and go and enjoy that doughnut! I'm rather partial to Krispy Kreme, but haven't had one for ages. I've been very good! But I may have to treat myself soon. Mmmm chocolate glazed sounds divine!

Bailey, glad there has been no more spotting. Such a relief!

AFM I had my consultant appointment this morning and he was lovely! I said that I'd still had some more bleeding and he said straight away, 'we'll give you a quick scan', so I got to see baby again, which was lovely and unexpected! Everything fine, which I had no reason to think it wasn't, but I wasn't going to turn down another scan   Still not sure where the bleeding is from, he said maybe cervix, maybe placenta. I mentioned that I had had the Loop Excision a few years ago, but didn't seem overly concerned. I must admit it does still slightly worry me, as I don't know how much they took away when they did it, but I don't remember it being that deep despite being a grade 3 CIN. He said he'd have a look at my notes anyway. My next appointment with him though is at 36 weeks! 

Not had an update on my nephew as yet today. My SIL was being discharged yesterday and they have got some family accommodation down at GOSH, so she is going down today with her husband and daughter. Little boy is called Sonny.

Does anyone else still feel as this is all a bit unreal/surreal? Now I'm feeling so much better, I can't believe I'm actually pregnant. I keep prodding my tummy  

Right, off for now, will catch up in a bit. Desperate for a doughnut now!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Aw how lovely to have an unexpected scan, glad the consultant was good too. 

Sonny is a cute name,  someone at work just called their little boy that too. Good that your SIL can get down there today & that they get family accommodation which will hopefully give them less stress.  

I still feel surreal yes, even when looking at baby things or when people are asking me questions!  I give my tummy a rub in the morning before I get out of bed like I still can't believe what is happening in there!

All this talk of donuts is making me hungry for one & Tesco across the road from my office has Krispy Kremes too....choc covered with Custard filling for me.....
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, good to know your consultant is on the ball, lucky to get another scan they are very hesitant to do them at my hospital!

Sonny is a lovely name! 

Bailey, we are hoping to find out the gender on Friday, although Flash didn't want to play ball at our 12 week scan so we don't know if it will be possible yet!

I'm definitely feeling the unreal feeling, I think it's because there is so much going on in the early weeks that now a little less is happening appointments and tests wise it feels unreal that we are really pregnant, especially as we may have insulated ourselves against belief at the beginning!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

One of mine was hiding at 12 weeks but you will be able to see how much Flash will have grown at 16 weeks so hopefully much clearer. Saying that the sonographer was zooming inbetween their legs and I couldn't make anything out at all so was quite surprised when he said one of each! 

Have you got any gut feeling either way before the scan? Have you got your 16 week midwife appointment soon too? She's kindly staggered mine as they were literally the day before my scan with didn't make much sense to be having blood pressure, heartbeat and urine dip two days in a row so now I see her on the 2nd week inbetween the monthly scans 

Anyone got itchy bump/boobs? Not like all the time but do have a little itch in the evening and morning. Maybe just because of the skin stretching?
xx


----------



## NatW

Yes to the itchy bump and boobs! I've been a bit slack about doing the bio oil the last few nights, must try and get into a routine with it!

Have you both had your doughnuts? My nearest Krispy Kreme is at Tesco's back home, but where I work is out in the middle of nowhere, so I can't pop and get one


----------



## bailey434

I was good & didn't get one but did eat a whole pack of mini poppadums instead! It's gone very dark here like we're going to have a storm & I've got a thumping headache that feels like a 'thunder pressure' headache, if you know what I mean

Roll on home time! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I've had a "feeling" that Flash is a boy since day one, guess we will see on Friday with any luck!

I didn't get my doughnut today but I did eat a small box of malteasers, they were awesome!

I seem to suffer more with pressure headaches now than I did before, guess we are just more sensitive now!

My boobs have been itchy recently and have def got bigger so could be stretching skin!

My 16 week midwife app is also on Friday, although my midwife is away so seeing her replacement who seems really nice on the phone so far!

I cleaned the house this morning, just got a bee in my bonet and it's all nice now! Feeling exhausted now but think the sugar rush from my malteasers is keeping me awake!

I slept most of the weekend! I was totally wiped out, maybe it was a combination of going out walking with DH and the pups and the last week catching up to me, never sleep well when DH is away!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oooh is your midwife appointment before or after your scan? If before ask her what Flash's heartrate is if she checks for it so we can see if Mystic Nat is right about the different rates 

I'm in a cleaning and clearing out mode too at the moment, but keep having to stop myself doing too much. Glad I stopped at painting one wall on friday as it properly wiped me out until saturday evening really. I'm not surprised that you didn't sleep as well last week, I'm the same if I go somewhere new, it takes me about 2 or 3 nights to settle into new surroundings. 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Midwife appointment in the morning, scan in the afternoon.

I will def give Nat a heads up on the heart rate if the midwife can tell me so she can give me her prediction, get that crystal ball ready Nat!! Ha ha ha!

Had more fluttering feelings a little while ago, I was sitting down as well so same feeling in a different position, does that make it more likely to be movements?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

My friend who is 4 weeks ahead of me reckons she feels it more when she's been sat still for a while like in a meeting or in the car? So could be?! 
xx


----------



## Dory10

Hello Ladies

I hope you are all doing well?

I just wanted to let you all know that I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, Joseph,  who was born sleeping at 22+3.  I have never felt such overwhelming love before.  We had a special room at the birth centre which was set up like a home so we could create special memories of our precious son and were able to spend time altogether.

Take care

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Dear Dory

Thank you such for letting us know about your little boy Joseph, what a beautiful name. I am so glad that you got to spend some time together & really hope that those memories will help you in the coming months.

I know there is nothing that I can say that will make any of this any better for you unfortunately,  but please believe you are in my thoughts & prayers all the time.
xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

Joseph is such a lovely name,  I'm so glad that you had that time together and I truly hope that in some way that gives you some small comfort in the future.

Joseph was truly loved and that can ever end.

Please know that you are all in my thoughts and that I hope with all my heart that brighter things are to follow for you.

With Love
Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Dory, I have been thinking about you a lot. I am so sorry that you have had to go through this.

I am glad that you got to spend some time with your son, Joseph and I hope that this time will give you comfort and help you to heal.

I truly hope that you will have your happy ending. Please take care of yourself and treasure your memories of Joseph. Lots of love to you and your DH
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?

Dory, you are still very much in my thoughts.

Just to let you know, my nephew has shown a very slight improvement to one of his lungs. He's not out of the woods by any means yet, but seems like he's a fighter.

Feeling very tired again today. Just worked out I've not slept through the night in about 4 months... *yawn* Only another 18 years of sleepless nights to go!
x


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Nat!

Such good news about your nephew he sounds like a real little fighter! Hope your SIL is bearing up okay!

I know what you mean about not sleeping through the night it's exhausting isn't it! I'm so lucky I could have a nice little nap this afternoon!

I had a dentist appointment this morning,I hate the dentist, but it went okay! I actually used my pregnancy hypnosis download to relax while the dentist was working on me didn't block it out completely but it helped!

Bailey and Nikki 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Great news about Sonny Nat, hopefully the start of a quick recovery for him. I'm with you all on the sleeping too, mine is mainly from having to get up to wee numerous times every night  

I'm in Hull overnight & was in my pj's watching Bake Off by 8 pm,  rock and roll  unfortunately I'm in a single bed as they gave me a twin room for some reason (haha that just made me laugh!) & I even tried to play the pregnancy card to try & get a double but they've not got any free  

Glad the dentist wasn't too bad Pudding 

Nikki how's the unpacking & sorting going? Well I hope  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi all!

Bailey, lol at the twin room! Boo to having a single bed though. That's the best bit about hotel rooms - massive double bed! Especially when you're on your own. Don't tell me who left Bake Off, I've not watched it yet as we went out last night, so will catch up later 

Pudding, sorry to hear about your dentist trip, but glad the hypnotherapy helped. I really need to get an appointment booked soon. Dentist never used to bother me, but on my last trip I had a filling and the dentist clamped my lip! It's left me with a scar and I'm now frightened of going back, whereas I've always been fine before.

AFM as I said we went out last night (went to a special screening of the Nick Cave film 20,000 days on Earth, if you're a fan of his, it's brilliant and very recommended). We got home about 10.30pm, I honestly thought I would fall asleep in the screening, but made it through. Anyway, pretty much slept the night through - hooray! I had to get up once for a toilet visit, but I managed to get straight back off, so that definitely helped. Still glad it's the weekend in a day and a half though!
Looks like I'm safe from the redundancies at work too, which is a relief. I've not quite been here 2 years so wouldn't have got any redundancy. I'm hoping I can still go with my original plan of working until the end of January, then taking all my annual leave, which should then take me up to the beginning of March when my M/L can start. Long way to go yet though and I just hope I get there ok.

Hope you're all having good days.

Nikki, hope you're ok! xx


----------



## noodlehead

I'm so behind and after catching up and hearing from Dory, I've been crying my eyes out!

Dory - that's so sad but so beautiful. I just can't imagine what that must have been like but it sounds like a very special time together with amazing little Joseph. He was loved more than he'll ever know! My thoughts have been with you throughout this time. You are so very brave and deserve so much in life. Rest in peace beautiful Joseph!!

Xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

After my Dory post, my mind has gone a little blank.

Pudding - really good luck today. Fingers crossed they are able to see in between Flash's legs!! Get Flash flashing!! I can't remember if I said that I didn't get to hear heartbeat at 16 wks so couldn't get a mystic Nat prediction so hopefully you will and see if your instinct was right about boy!! Congrats on the no diabetes, get some good old Krispy kremes down you and enjoy after being so good. Hypnotherapy, how dies that work then?

Bailey - hope you had single bed fun in your twin room with your twins! Maybe that's why you weren't allowed a double!!

Nat - glad to hear the good news on Sonny! What a cute name! It's great that they provide family accommodation! Just like they say in the adverts. Also good news on the redundancies. So good to know you are secure now. 

Anyway this was just a quicky so I'll try to pop on later. I'm my new place my coverage is rubbish as I have to rely on my 4g as no internet fitted yet so it takes me forever to do anything online xxx


----------



## bailey434

Good luck Pudding, hope the midwife and scan goes well and you get to find out, very exciting!!  
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks guys!

Always feel so nervous before appointments and scans,your support means so much to me!

Nikki, Flash flashing really made me laugh, will have to tell DH that one later!

The hypnotherapy is really just for relaxation, I use one for pregnancy now, I also had one for treatment, it's relaxing and the sound of her voice helps totally mind off the dental work, it's not perfect I don't drift off like I do when I listen to it at home but it takes the edge off! It's by a woman named Bree Taylor Molyneaux  and it has really helped me!

Nat, I know how you feel babe, I had a lot of painful work done after an accident when I was a kid so I have a phobia I suppose you would call it! But we have to be more careful while we are pregnant as our teeth can really suffer especially the gums, so get that appointment booked! 

Bailey, twin room for twins! Sounds like a sign to me Hun!

Dory, I don't know if you are seeing these posts but I'm thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Mystic Nat

The midwife said the heart rate was fluctuating from 144 to 160 which she said was normal when the baby moves the heart rate fluctuates!

Any predictions?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oohhhh let me look into my mystic ball! Based on heart rate I predict girl!  

But my gut tells me you're having a boy, so I'm feeling a bit conflicted at the moment!!

Either that or I'm hedging my bets....


----------



## Pudding34

At least you are honest!  

Hopefully the scan this afternoon will give us the answer!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, any news? We need to know if you're pink or blue!

Also, just found out the best news - Krispy Kreme are opening a shop in Cambridge! Couldn't be more excited lol!


----------



## Pudding34

We had the scan this afternoon and Flash did indeed flash us!

Flash is a Boy!   

To begin with he was very shy and didn't want to uncross his legs and one of his hands was in the way, typical boy huh! But he moved in the end!

Big   to you all for a lovely weekend!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, that is awesome news on the Krispy kremes!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Yay!!! Congrats on being team blue! See, I just knew


----------



## Pudding34

You did indeed Hun, it's almost uncanny! 

I had a feeling all along that Flash was a boy!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay for Flash!!!!  Great news!! We've got at least one matching pair then so far, my little girl is odd one out currently  

That really made me laugh about Krispy Kremes!
xx


----------



## NatW

Hiya, just a quick update from me. Nephew is starting to show signs of improvement! Yay!


----------



## bailey434

Ah Nat what fantastic news! Has brought a tear to my eye!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That's really great Nat!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

This will make you giggle ladies....I squatted to pick something up this morning and then couldn't work out how to get up....ended up on all fours then ' climbed ' the side of the bed. All the time laughing at myself 😉😄
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That did make me laugh Bailey! I thank you for the giggle!😅 

Maybe we should get you one of those litter picker things to pick stuff up with? 😝

I went to my first pregnancy yoga class yesterday and was appalled at how out of shape I have become!

The restrictions on exercise during IVF have really effected me, and then I was too afraid to do anything in case I overdid it,  there were women there who were 24-38 weeks who were fitter and more agile than me, just as well I started the class huh!

Went for a nice walk this morning with the pups and then had a lovely nap! Perfect Sunday!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oooh I start my class on 1st Oct, can't wait, as like you I feel so unfit from 'being careful'. Randomly the lady who runs the class had twins herself & there are 3 other twin mums-to-be enrolled too which will be great to meet some local twin support  

Strangely enough I am watching this thing on ebay that is like a dog poop dustpan & shovel thing that are on longer poles so you don't have to bend down, as at home the last thing I want to be doing is over balancing whilst clearing up poop!!   
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That sounds like a good idea babes, let me know if you get it and if it's good, I've used pooper scoopers before and they usually make more mess than they are worth!

The pups have been more and more interested in my bump this week, is Mexi showing interest?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah will let you know if it's any good.  No she seems oblivious at the moment    what are you two doing to the bump then? 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

They've been sniffing me and big puppy tries to lay on me all the time, she rests her little head on me it's very calming!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

Bailey, what are you like? That is funny, bless you! Hope you get your contraption to help!

Pudding, yoga sounds great. I've still not signed up for anything yet. Still nervous about starting to bleed again, plus DH has gotten ultra protective of me. Your Sunday sounds lush though.

Had a good Sunday too! We took a drive out to Dovedale in the Peak District as it was somewhere we used to go fairly often when I was younger and I'd never gotten around to taking DH. It was a beautiful day and we had a lovely walk, nothing too far, but just enough. The big news is though that I definitely felt some flutters! I thought I'd felt something in the morning, but once we got back in the car and started driving home, I definitely felt flutters 3 times! It's very exciting. I then got woken up with some as well. Nothing so far today though.

Slept a bit better again last night, but still feeling pretty worn out. Apart from that, I pretty much feel normal. I think that's why it was so nice to get the flutters just to convince me something is going on and I'm not just getting a bit fat!  

Oh and nephew is definitely getting better! They swapped the machine he was on on Friday to another one and it seems to have done the job. He's taking milk now and they've started to bring him around a bit more so he's opening eyes and responding to stimulus. Think he's having another x-ray today to have a look at the poorly lung. Fingers crossed he can at least come back to NICU at Addenbrookes so they're not having to keep travel down to London.

Have a lovely day all
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - congrats on team blue!! Flash is much more of a boys name anyway so he was destined to be. Little Flasher!!

Nat - good on your little nephew, strong little thing. Krispy Kreme in Cambs sounds good. I've had one about a 5 mins walk from me before I moved so had to build up a good resistance to it!

Bailey - love your crawling around not bring able to get up. I can just imagine you giggling away! What was it? Trapped nerve!

I need to go to yoga and I need some good relaxation techniques. I went from being super careful to rushing about like a maniac carrying things I shouldn't have been. Get lovely bed delivery today can't wait! Sleeping on floor then friends camp bed is not the best! Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat I posted just as yours came up. Lovely flutters! I miss mine. I had 3 days of it but nothing since. I assume morsel was just in a funny position. It's such an amazing thing to feel. Sonny sounds like he really is getting better! Such good news coupled with your amazing Peak District day, that sounded so luscious. I want a lovely relaxing day away. Just about to let the cats venture outside again. Foz fended off two neighbour cats yesterday, she's hard core! Xx


----------



## NatW

Nikki to your cat! I miss having a cat. I love when they get in scraps and their tails go all big and fluffy! We used to have a cat when I was at my mum and dad's who was the most placid thing you can imagine, but when he confronted other cats he would really beat them up. He had torn ears and scars on his nose! But he was so soppy with humans. Miss him loads.

Glad you're getting your bed delivered. Yep floor and camp bed don't sound too comfortable! Take care of yourself missus!

The other funny thing about the flutters yesterday was I think that baby must've kept moving and laying on a nerve as I kept getting that funny shaky, vibrating nerve feeling down below if you know what I mean!!


----------



## bailey434

Yay to flutters Nat! I'm still not sure when I get 'something' but think I have had a couple. I'm up to the Peak District this coming weekend to visit my sister and nephew as her hubby is away working, can't wait, such a pretty part of the country. Great news about Sonny too, keep growing strong little one  

Nikki, it was just the size of my bump that stopped me getting up, or the pulling sensation anyway that didn't feel like I should continue with that movement! I was at a meeting last week and wearing a nice dress and told a contact of mine that I was expecting twins and she was congratulating me and this other lady (complete stranger to me) said 'Oh I thought you were big, even for twins!'....how rude can you get?! Also ironically this lady was very fat herself and wearing a skin tight dress so actually could have been mistaken for being pregnant! (if her fat had been the right shape) It was on the tip of my tongue to say 'Well at least I am growing TWO babies, what's your excuse?!!'    Apparently in about 8 weeks time I will be the size of a full term singleton mum-to-be!  

Glad you have a new bed arriving, camp beds are uncomfortable enough let alone when pregnant! I bought a pillow 'wedge' from Mothercare the other day which you slide under your bump (or back or legs) when you go to sleep on your side and it supports you a bit more. Think it's helped definitely. Good that your cat is settling in and making her presence known too  

I'm at home this morning as have a poorly dog    She's been sick about 10 times in the night and then it all started the other end too and then she couldn't keep water down. So we've been to the vets first thing and they think it's a bug (hopefully) and gave her a Vit B shot in her muscle (not well received at all, first time I've ever seen her properly growl at someone!) and an anti-sickness injection and some antacids. Hoping they will do the trick as she's never been ill before in her 4 years so it's not nice seeing her all subdued instead of her normal 50mph. So I've been up since 3am cleaning up sick etc....preparation maybe?   

Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Bailey, nothing worse than a poorly fur baby!

My little one is at the vets now having "the operation" we are hoping it will calm him down a wee bit!

Big fur baby is prowling around the house, he drives her crazy when he is here but she clearly loves him as she looks so sad!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah if Mexi was away from Bailey for any reason Bailey would love it for about 10 mins and then sit by the door waiting for her to come back. So although Mexi drove her mad at times, she definitely loved having her around 

Well she's had 3 very small (limited by me) drinks about 15 mins apart and hasn't been sick so I've given her the antacid so hoping it will stay down! She just saw a cat in the garden and went charging out to see it off the fence and nearly got a swipe from the cat! Can you imagine me having to take her back to the vets within an hour?!  

Hope the op goes ok and does the trick. Will he have the cone of shame on when he gets back?  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey, poor mexi, he must feel so rough. At least he's getting strength to chase a cat. He'll be right as rain in no time! That would have been funny if you'd asked that woman if she was having twins too. So many rude ppl. I had a pervert man on tube the other week, I was trying to get a little nap in and he kept learning over and talking to me when really awkwardly started saying 'are you err are you err...in any way expecting' then when I said yes he wouldn't stop learning over me and talking despite me closing my eyes as if I was asleep. Pretty funny really until he got off at my stop and said hopefully see you round. Yeeek!

I need something to sleep on, pregnancy pillow of some sort, which one did you get?

Pudding, poor your fur baby too having an op. Used to love when my dog came back as a cone head and couldn't understand why he couldn't slip through doors!

Nat - yes my poor little girls are so  cautious this morning. Poor little Annie got a clip on the nose somehow yesterday and had a little bead of blood. I got so sad as in my old place they had a great set of gardens with no cats anywhere to be seen and I think the cat that Fozbie had warded off earlier nabbed her unexpectedly when Foz was not about.  They'll soon rule the roost!

All our fur babies are having a rough time today! Let's hope tomorrow they are all stronger, together with little Sonny and our own belly monkeys! Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Eeeeewwww Nikki he sounds very creepy, you'll have to keep an eye out for him to avoid him in the future! This is the wedge pillow I got, for £9.99 I thought it was worth a go

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Wedge-Pillow-Cream/397331,default,pd.html

Cone heads are hilarious, I can't help but laugh at them...until they walk into the back of your legs and cover you in bruises! 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - what do you do with that funny little wedge then??

Making use of a dress I got which long time ago but didn't like but now is maternity dress delight!! Oh and got some maternity tights for work which are just delicious! X


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

Nikki I seriously need to get some maternity tights and leggings. Where did you get your tights from?

Well, I definitely felt proper flutters yesterday morning, but nothing since. I feel in a really weird place right now. I've got to that stage of feeling pretty great/back to normal, but I don't feel like I can enjoy it as now I'm worried nothing is happening in there! I'd love to feel some more flutters, but I guess it all depends where baby is lying? Have my mw app in a week and a half, I'm wondering if she will listen to the heartbeat?

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki apparently you can put it behind your back for support, between your knees to ease hip pain and slide it under the bump when you're lying on your side to support it (that's what I'm using it for at the moment).  Maternity tights make me giggle, I'm wearing holdups instead which seem to be working fine at the moment 

Nat I got a great pair of leggings from H&M, I think they were about £10! Bargain, and SO comfortable. On a plus side you can tuck the top of them under your bra so we'll be nice and cosy if it does get colder 

I'm still not sure on the flutters which is annoying me but my friend told me yesterday that she didn't feel her first baby until nearly 24 weeks which made me feel a little better. I definitely have one lying across my bladder really low, I can just tell as there is slight pressure there all the time! The other one seems to move around a bit between being up under my ribs and then moving to around my belly button. If it's your 16 week midwife appointment then they normally listen for the heartbeat (mine did anyway). You can do your own prediction then 

When is your 20 week scan Nikki, must be soonish if mine is next week?

Hope you're ok too Pudding
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey ladies!

Wow Nikki a hidden gem in your wardrobe like finding a fiver you had forgotten about in a pocket!

Nat and Bailey I haven't really felt the flutters for about a week but all was well at scan on Friday so not worrying (much!!!)

Poor little fur baby is really suffering after the op, he hates the cone and can't seem to walk with it on as it keeps catching on the floor, he is whimpering about it a lot and it breaks my heart, what makes it harder is that DH is working really long hours, thank god he works from home!

Honestly it is the emotional side rather than the physical side that is most tiring, my hormones are still all over the place and seeing my little fur baby unhappy is horrible!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding have you tried the polo collar? I got one for Mexi as I got fed up of her crashing into my legs. Have a look, they do them in Just for Pets and online but you might be able to find it locally

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kong-EL2-Cloud-E-Collar-M/dp/B0045Y1JG6/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1411547891&sr=1-1&keywords=kong+inflatable+collar

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buster-279805-Inflatable-Collar-M/dp/B007GH3UES/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1411547891&sr=1-2&keywords=kong+inflatable+collar

It also helps with their periferol vision too 

I'm finding that I'm more emotional too at the moment, the slightest thing gets me teary! Hope he is feeling better soon 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - m&s maternity tights 40 denier are so comfy. I'm going to get more. I know what you mean about in a wierd place. I feel the same at the mo especially after what I thought was 3 days of kicks and so thought it would carry on but nothing since. Sometimes my belly feels light and empty like there's nothing there and I get upset.

Bailey - my 20wk is next Friday 3rd oct. When is yours? I think I may arrange a reassurance test before then although it's so soon that i feel I'm just being paranoid. I really need something to keep me on my side in bed as I keep shuffling on to my front and have to use my knee as a tripod!!

Pudding hope all is lovely with you!


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I looked at those style of collar but he is almost able to get round the cone so im not sure it would stop him to be honest he is a cunning little fellow but perhaps I could get one for the day and the cone for nighttime!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Got a soft collar for my little bear from the vets, had to take him in as he still hadn't pee'd and was getting worried! He has pee'd now and vet thinks the soft collar will make it easier for him to go.

He looks like a rodeo clown in it bless his little heart!

He walks much easier in it and is whimpering a lot less!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, so sorry you're poor fur baby is suffering. Hope the collar helps things. Sorry your emotions are all over the place too. I don't think it gets any better I'm afraid!

Nikki and Bailey, thanks for the tips on leggings and tights. I'm going to have to do something about it this weekend. I get paid on Friday, so that will help!

Glad to know I'm not alone in the feeling slightly weird thing! I've gone back to not sure if I'm feeling little pops or not again! It was just such a strange sensation yesterday morning that I knew it couldn't have been anything else so I'm dying to feel it again, but I probably won't feel anything now for a few more weeks I bet!!

Anyway, just had the best news about my little nephew. His lungs have improved so much now that they want to start taking him off the machine which has been helping him breathe! So delighted and relieved. I just hope this means he can come back to the hospital nearer to home soon.


----------



## bailey434

Nat what brilliant news about Sonny! 

Nikki my scan is next Thursday  I'm excited but equally scared and just want to know everything is still ok    The wedge seems to help me stay relatively still as I'm normally a very moveable sleeper and change around a lot during the night!

Glad you got a different collar sorted Pudding, just suppose you're going to have to keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't manage to reach his stitches and do any damage. Maybe the fact that he'd not had a wee was making him uncomfortable too beforehand. I'm sure we will be like that after childbirth!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, that is wonderful news about Sonny I'm so happy for you and your family it must be a huge relief that he is making good progress! Long may it continue!

Bailey that was exactly what I was thinking, Im all over the place with my little bear being out of sorts can you even imagine how bad I will be with Flash?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

We're going to be blubbering (possibly blubbery for a while too) wrecks!     They'll be worth every panic or worry though  
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I just hope my tendency to cry at everything passes soon!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I don't think there's much hope of that Pudding to be honest!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

😢😂😭😪😥


----------



## bailey434

Lol brilliant 😁


----------



## bailey434

A kind lady insisted I had her seat on the bus this morning, must be getting obvious now, even with a coat on! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Good for her, there are so few people who have the good manners to do this now, when I travelled to the city everyday on the train I always offered my seat to anybody that needed it, pregnant women, older people, people with a disability albeit temporary like a broken foot or something!

So many people just keep their heads down and ignore those in need!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I agree Pudding, we were always taught to give our seats to older people or anyone else that needed it. 

I'm not sure the same will happen on the train as I get bigger though unfortunately!

How's the pup doing?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

He is pretty much back to normal, we are trying to keep him under control in case  he pulls his stitches out or something!

It's good to know the "op" hasn't effected his spirit but I do wish he would relax for a bit!

I spent nearly three hours at the hospital today for them to consider my thyroid and what to do about my thyroxine, after seeing two separate doctors they asked me to continue as I was, so that was a giant waste of time!

They want to monitor me and they will do an extra scan at about 30 weeks.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Well I'm sure monitoring is just to keep an eye on you and make sure if you need any other drugs etc that they will know when. Nice that you get an extra scan in there too 

Glad the pup is recovering, how long until the stitches dissolve or does he have to have them taken out?  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

He has to have them take out next week!

I can't wait, every time he jumps up I panic he has hurt himself!

How you doing today sweetie?

Nikki, Nat how are you ladies doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yikes I don't fancy holding on to him whilst they do that!  

I'm good thanks, bump is growing a LOT now, tried to change my profile pic to one of my bump as took a photo last weekend but it kept coming up sideways   I reckon my belly button will pop in the next few weeks, no sign of that dark line thing yet though. Finding it more difficult to get comfortable initially when I go to bed and think I might go and see my osteo soonish to see if I can have some exercises to do to help support my back (will ask at yoga next week too actually). My skin seems to finally be clearing up a bit (hopefully will stay that way) which is great after 5 months of being like a spotty teenager  

How about you? I'm still very emotional in the sense of if I hear of anything sad I get teary but not as in moody. My train friend was telling me about her friend's premature baby and showed a pic and we both ended up in tears!  

Ooooh and I THINK i might have felt a one-off kick this morning!   Not sure what else it could have been. Very low where I think one of the babies is lying (as am constantly needing the loo due to pressure on my bladder) 

Nat any further update on Sonny?

Nikki has your bed arrived yet?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm still crying at everything too Hun!

Can't wait to feel real kicking, unexpectedly got to hear Flashes heartbeat at the hospital yesterday, its so nice to have that reassurance, to hear him it will be nice to feel him too!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning lovely ladies!

I don't really want to moan, but I'm gonna! This not sleeping thing is actually starting to send me a little bit doolally! I'm used to coping with tiredness and exhaustion as I've lived with ME for the best part of 20 years, but where with that when I had a bad day I could lie down and have a nap, I just can't do that now. I've been really well with it for the last few years so as long as I get a good night's sleep, I'm usually fine, but I haven't slept through the night for almost 5 months and it's starting to make me feel ill now.

The problem isn't the getting up to go to the loo, it's the fact that quite often the act of getting up springs me wide awake and it takes me a couple of hours to get off again. I think the last couple of nights have been particularly bad as I've been waking up about 4am, so if I'm lucky I might get back off again by 5.30am for the alarm to then go off at 6! I'm starting to feel sick from the tiredness now. I just don't know what to do anymore! I've read it's always best to get up if you can't get back off within 10-15 minutes, but I don't know if that is helping or not. I'm just hoping I can catch up on some sleep this weekend.

Ooh sorry for the long moan there! Sonny is doing pretty well thanks. He is now off the ECMO machine and breathing by himself. He has had a couple of small seizures though so they are keeping an eye on that at the moment. Hopefully he won't be in GOSH too much longer.

Bailey, how lovely to feel a kick! My little flutters and pops are still intermittent. I've not felt anything so far today. Yesterday morning when I got up and then came back to bed, DH was snoring his head off and I felt a little flutter low down (it actually tickled!) so I think that was baby also saying 'stop snoring Dad!' Then I had a few more pops in the evening and that was it. I think when I did sleep, I dreamed about it though, so perhaps there was movement in the night?

Hope the doggies are all getting better now.

Hope you're settling in Nikki

Nat
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Aw Nat sorry the interrupted sleep is getting to you  

When you get up do you turn the light on? Could that be triggering your brain into activity and then not allowing it to go back to sleep? If so it might be worth getting some nightlights to plug into the plugs en route to the bathroom so that you can see where you are going without crashing into things but hopefully might not wake up as much? I don't put any lights on now and 'know' where the furniture is (or put my hands out infront of me).

I find naps are much easier sat up now (like on the train or just the sofa) as there isn't as much pressure on my back then. 

Great progress for Sonny, hopefully the fits will ease and be nothing
xx


----------



## NatW

No, I don't put the lights on. I just crash my way through to the bathroom! I think it's just the act of getting up which is doing it. There is one thing I do, which might not be helping me. I wake up a few times before I end up getting up, but I usually ignore my brain saying get up and go to the bathroom as I'm so blinking tired. I think I'm going to have to try and make myself get up on the first instance and see if that helps.

x


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I'd defintely try getting up when you first feel the need, maybe the strength of the feeling of needing to go strengthens the brain signal and like you say then stops your brain being in half-sleep mode
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, I have to get up to pee a lot at night and like you said I have also I the past tried to ignore the need and just go back to sleep but that doesn't work so I get up straight away and findi get back to sleep easier after.

If I am still awake after 10 minutes I put my relaxation download or iPad on and I just drift back off, as a for,we I som iac I learnt that "trying" to sleep rarely works so I listent to the relaxation thing or watch a movie I have watched before, it helps your brain switch off!

It's all about finding th coping strategy that works for you really!

Great news about Sonny Hun!

Bailey, I love a good nap on the sofa! Nothing better!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I fell asleep watching Neighbours the other night (it's my wind-down from work thing before I get on with the rest of the evening) and woke up 2 hours later to find the house in darkness!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I was watching Who Do You Think You Are last night and was really interested in it but my eyelids were drooping and I was nodding off, DH wanted to watch golf and kept turning it over I woke up then and denied I was asleep, "just resting my eyes" as my grandad used to say!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I've come home now so just chilling out and may have a nap. I was thinking of getting another relaxation app to listen to actually. I'm going to have to try something! Thanks guys xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hope you got your nap Nat, I had a lovely one until little puppy woke me up by licking my face, the little beast!

Yesterday the doc at the hospital commented that I seemed a bit anxious, which of course I am, she gave me a lecture about relaxing and not worrying so much, which at the time I thought yeah like that is so easy!

Anyway my friend called for a chat, she had a baby about a year and a half ago, and during her pregnancy she had hyperemisis and other complications caused by being given the wrong drugs resulting in her being hospitalised and I realised that in comparison things are pretty easy for me now, yes the journey to get pregnant has been so much harder but I should do what everybody keeps telling me to do and enjoy it!

So note to self: enjoy pregnancy! It's my new mantra!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, I did get my nap thank you! Not sure I'd have wanted to get woken up by a lick on the face though! 

I really wish I could relax and enjoy this pregnancy too, but it is so difficult when you've been through so much to get here. If anything goes wrong, it's not as simple as just trying again unfortunately. 

To make matters worse, I had tea and immediately my stomach started to hurt and I had an upset tummy and threw up! Back to worrying again. I do feel a lot better now though, so I do wonder if the extreme tiredness was me trying to fight something off now. 

Can anyone feel their uterus yet? Sometimes I think I can, but tonight I can't find it again. Gah, I wish we could have weekly check ups! 

xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey girls, lost my message again today so wi check back in tomorrow to respond. Hope you are all lovely jubbly xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Morning lovelies,

Finally I have a fully charged battery so no losing my message this time.

Nat, fab news about little Sonny! Not so fab news about you feeling rough again and not getting to sleep. It's so frustrating when you can't get to sleep but yes trying makes it worse. I've not used a relaxation cd since just after treatment as I've not really been relaxing but when I did it really helped me nod off! How do you know if you can feel your uterus? I've no idea what to look for! I followed your advice last night and got up as soon as I woke needing a pee rather than drifting off and waking up half an hour later. I think in the last week or so I've been needing to go more frequently. Anyone else had that?

Pudding, good old dog luck wake up, that's what I get when I stay with my sis. Glad your little fur baby is doing better and you got him a different cone! Yes I tbink we need to all start trying to enjoy pregnancy more. There are all sorts of horrible things that can go wrong but the chances of them happening are so slim, we need to put that to one side and love our little or not so little growing bumps! I'm planning a lovely month of October where I'm going to enjoy pregnancy a lot more than I have been, well that's the plan anyway.

Bailey, any more kicks? I've still had no more so I've arranged a scan today for reassurance and for pink or blue!!!!! I can't wait! I keep having wierd feelings that there's nothing inside when my bump feels very light then I look down a see a giant bump and feel like I'm being very paranoid but after today no more of that then anomaly scan on Friday. Not long till yours and hopefully we can both feel massive relief and properly start to relax !!

I'll let you all know later how I get on! Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey all, 

I'm joining the blue gang with you two bailey and pudding! 

Heart rate 130 Nat! I know you can't mystic me up as you know now but it may help future mysticness!!

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend!

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Nikki!!!    so my little girl will have plenty of virtual brothers to look out for her then  
xx


----------



## NatW

Congrats Nikki! I would've guessed boy with 130 definitely, but I'm still not convinced it's that scientific!

Eek, I can't wait to find out what we're having now! Only 3 1/2 weeks to go (can I last that long??)

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Congrats Nikki, welcome to team blue!

I have typed the same message three times now so going to post this and then post the next bit separately in case I lose it all again and have to throw my iPad n the floor and stamp on it in a fit of rage and frustration 😡 so forgive me for lots of seperate posts!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I haven't really had many flutterings at all, very frustrating and then it plays up to your paranoia doesn't it. I was sat staring at the bump the other night trying to see any movements but my eyes were just going funny from all the staring!  

Nat what is this 'feeling your uterus' all about then? I've not heard of that? What should we be looking for? 

Is 3.5 weeks til your 20 week scan Nat or will you cave and have a private one before then?  

Lol Pudding, I'm in the same position which is why this message is being written now as lost it all this morning at 6am!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

PART 2

Nikki, did you have a blast transferred?

I read an interesting article, on here I think about how if you have a blast that is ahead of the others at transfer they are more likely to be boys, I'm it sure how true this is but its a interesting theory anyway!

Flash was a 4AA and ahead of our other blasts!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

PART 3

I'm still really tired all the time, I had a nice nap on sat after yoga which I expected but I also slept most of yesterday afternoon away!

I think it is partly because I'm still getting up to pee about 5 times a night so I only getting broken sleep and it's not of good quality!

Bailey, I have felt like a fluttering feeling, like butterflies and then last night I had this weird feeling like when you are on a roller coaster and your stomach drops it was only for about 20 mins but I'm sure it was Flash!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, you did make me laugh with your iPad comment! That's sometimes how I feel trying to post from my phone, it gets very frustrating! Would be nice for there to be a proper forum app, wouldn't there?

I also read that theory about blasts more likely to be boys! It's very interesting.

I also reckon that feeling is Flash. I've had a similar feeling a few times, almost like a ripple across, if that makes sense? Not really any more flutters though, just more a 'feeling' that something is jiggling about!

Bailey, yes 3.5 weeks till my 20 week scan. DH is getting as impatient as me, so I casually mentioned that Ultrasound Direct do the gender only scan for £39 and I think he may go for it. The only problem is we would still need to wait till 18 weeks for that so maybe next weekend!!

OK, feeling your uterus. Apparently there are a couple of ways to do it. You need to be lying on your back though. First of all start gently pressing down starting just above your belly button, then moving downwards a little at a time. When your stomach starts to feel a bit more firm and almost resistance like a balloon, that is the top of your uterus. The other way to do it is starting from your hip bones and then gently working your way in. Sometimes I can feel the difference, sometimes it just feels squishy all the way down! I think I'm going to ask the MW to show me at next appointment as I think she should start to be feeling for it now?

Definitely feeling better today. Felt a bit sick again yesterday, but didn't throw up. Wasn't sure if I was having a MS encore or not!

Little Sonny is due back to Addenbrookes any day now. They were going to release him from GOSH yesterday, but then the be they had ready got taken. Hopefully he'll be back soon.

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat I did my gender scan at ultrasound direct/baby bond at 16 weeks, might be worth giving them a call and seeing what the options are!

I'm a terrible technophobe at the best of times! I hate it when the iPad freezes especially when I have written a long post! This is me😡😳😭😫 all at once!

So glad to hear that Sonny is coming back home soon!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, for some reason the cheaper 'JustGender' scan is only available from 18 weeks, but the 'Gender' scan is available from 16 weeks. I don't know if that's because you get longer with the Gender scan (20 minutes as opposed to 10 minutes), so they've got more time to confirm the sex? I would consider the more expensive option, but we're still trying to save as many pennies as possible, plus we have 4 family birthdays this month and another 2 at the start of November! And that's before Christmas!

I think I'm just going to try and be patient for at least another week


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I went to visit my sister this weekend and we went for a nice pub lunch yesterday and then she said 'ooh shall we all go for a little walk?' to which I pulled a bit of a face as was quite happy letting my dinner go down and sitting in the sun...so in the end I agreed as long as it was a little stroll as I had to drive back home afterwards (minimum of 2.5 hours and had been over 3.5 hrs on the journey up on Friday night). Well we went on this 'stroll' which turned into a hike across fields (with styles that my BIL had to lift Mexi over each time!) and it was so hot and I was shattered by the time we got back to her house and had to sit down for half an hour before I could even consider driving! I don't think she realises that if you've had IVF you haven't really done much exercise and evenmore so with twins! This is the girl who was still running and cycling at 5 months pregnant! She did look a bit concerned when she saw how tired I was and apologised!    So I'm with you on the tiredness front!  

My nephew Daniel (4.5 years old) was a little star all weekend and gave the bump hugs and kisses, which was so cute!    I asked him what names I should think about for the babies (he doesn't know the sexes) and he reckons I should call them Daniel....both of them....regardless of what sex they are     
xx


----------



## NatW

Love it Bailey! At least he chose an actual name and not Flump or something like that!

Daniel is a very good name. My DH is a Dan


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I agree with your nephew, Daniel is a great name for a girl! 😝

I realised how unfit I was when I began my yoga classes last week, I think you are right, people that don't have ivf think that it is exactly the same for us as it was for them when they were pregnant, they just don't realise all the things we have to do over and above the transfer, giving up exercise for such a long time is just a small part but it has a large impact on us doesnt it!

Be careful you don't overdo it babes!

Nat, all the different scans and packages are very confusing, I just couldn't wait till 20 weeks waiting 4 weeks for a scan was hard enough!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I know Pudding! To make matters worse, when I looked at what times were available for next weekend, there weren't any! Me and DH can't really take any time off work at the moment either to go in the day, plus we both work about 20 miles from home (and in the opposite directions to each other) so it's not like we could do a quick lunchtime trip either :/

Bailey, I meant to say, last weekend when we went to Dovedale I'd said to DH I couldn't walk too far, which he was great about. Unfortunately we tried a different route back to the car, which involved one gate I had to get over and a fairly steep hill (I come from where everything is flat, so even a slight incline is a challenge!) to climb up and I was absolutely spent! But yes, do take care of yourself!

I just had to pop on to share, as I'm so excited, I just felt two quite strong nudges! The first one took me aback a little, but made me smile, but the second one actually made me jump! That's made my day! I think we have a very active baby as it has been commented on at a couple of scans now. I hope this doesn't mean we're in for a lot of trouble in 5 months time!!


----------



## bailey434

Nat, you're right, he could have said Mexi or something else I suppose, it really made us giggle   Daniel was on my original list of boys names but then my sis got in first, which is fair enough I suppose, but Ben is the front runner at the moment for my little boy (still sounds weird saying that!)  

Yay for the nudges! I'm jealous now    It sounds like the one that I got last Thursday or Friday I think, it literally felt like a little kick, just one, but still it couldn't have been anything else I don't think.

Pudding I start yoga on Wednesday and am hoping that some of the other twin mums to be might be IVF ones so I can huff and puff along with them   Early night tonight I think in preparation  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

That's so exciting I can't wait to feel proper nudges and kicks!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning everyone, how are you?

I had terrible hip pain all last night which lasted through to this morning. Didn't matter which side I laid on, it would start hurting again after a while. I suppose I need to invest in a body pillow or do something to support me at night. Just a bit worried about getting SPD as I'm hypermobile, but I'm going to have a chat with the MW about it when I see her on Monday.

Well, even my biggest pair of jeans won't do up now, so going to have to definitely buy some jeans very very soon. I ordered some tights and leggings from Vertbaudet yesterday as I had a £15 off coupon, which came in very handy!

How are the doggies doing Bailey and Pudding?

Settling into the house now Nikki?

xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat definitely get a body pillow, they are really meant to ease hip pain/aches as they take some of the pressure off them somehow. Good idea to ask the midwide as well, my friend had SPD and was using walking sticks in her last month!  

Re: jeans, I would recommend over the bump ones. I've bought both but as the bump has grown I've found the under the bump ones much less comfortable. The over ones don't fall down at all and keep your bump nice and warm and also if your top rides up at all it saves you flashing the base of the bump to people or getting a draft   Next are meant to be good, but I've not tried theirs yet, I've got some from New Look (ok) and Asda (bargain at £16 and SO comfy) and my friend gave me some H&M ones which are also really comfy.

Mexi is back to normal now thankfully thanks, running around like a loonie as usual 

I'm going out for a 40th birthday lunch today for a friend and there is a lady who is also going who very sadly lost her baby at about 20 weeks, so I emailed my friend to find out if it was ok that I was going as I am only too aware how difficult it is to be around pregnant ladies when you are trying and not succeeding to get pregnant, let alone going through that. Was just aware that let alone my bump being obvious, that people will probably bring it up in conversation and I really didn't want her to feel uncomfortable or upset. She's said she's fine with me going and thinks I'M an inspiration apparently!!   How she can say that after going through what she has and still being able to come into work I don't know, but what a lovely lady eh? Nearly set me off crying at my desk  

Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm getting very nervous about my scan on Thursday, luckily have my lovely best friend coming up to come along with me, so   everything is ok. 

Thinking of you too Nikki for Friday, who is going with you?
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey. I think I might nip into Next tonight as we have to pop out to buy a present for my nephew's birthday tomorrow and my SIL's birthday the following day (the joys of a large family!). I was thinking of getting the over the bump ones if possible anyway, as they do look like they'd be more comfy!

Bless you for thinking of your friend. I do know what you mean though. I'm always very aware of others as we've all been there and know how difficult it is to have a bump, or scan pictures shoved under our noses. In fact when I did a little ** announcement, I purposely didn't put scan pictures up and had a quiet word with those who I knew an announcement would be difficult for. Just wish others would be a bit more considerate. Unfortunately I can think of at least 3 if not 4 other scan pictures I've seen on ** recently as announcements. If anything, I just wish people were a bit more original!! (I did my announcement in the style of GBBO about baking buns in the oven, and hoping for no soggy bottoms   ). When we got our scan pictures, my mum wanted to race around to her neighbour to show her, but I said by all means tell her, I don't mind, but don't take the photos as this lady has suffered something like 11 miscarriages over the years and never had a baby of her own. I just don't think my mum had considered that in the excitement!

Talking of mothers, how's this for different reactions from mine and DH's respective mums? My MIL last two weeks I have seen her, has thrust gifts for the baby into my hands, that 'she just happened to see while shopping!', so so far I've got blankets, muslins, a towel and nappy sacks from her, bless her. My mum on the other hand is still convinced something horrible is going to happen, so refuses to buy me anything! Even if the worst should happen, things can get put away. I'm trying to stay as positive as possible, but my mum is such a pessimist, it makes me want to stay away from her right now. My dad is really excited though, bless him!

xx


----------



## bailey434

You may not find anything in Next Nat as I think all of their maternity stuff is online, which a lot of the bigger stores seem to do annoyingly. NewLook and H&M have a small range in store though. When I've ordered from online I've got two sizes each time to check the difference and then just send back whatever I don't want/need/doesn't fit.

Lol I love the way you did your announcement, that's brilliant!  I emailed close friends and family via ******** and then the other day when the lady on the bus gave me her seat I put a little cryptic note on and lots of people commented and a few caught up who hadn't heard the news, but I agree about the scan photos, not everyone wants to have to see them. They can always ask if they want to see and you can email or message it over which is what I've done.

Well remembered about your Mum's neighbour, very thoughtful of you. I had a chat with my friend who had countless IVF cycles, all of which were unsucessful unfortunately, and I make sure that we talk about lots of other things regularly so it's not all baby dominated. She does want to know but I'm just aware that if she is having a difficult day that it must be hard to see/hear about nothing else.

My mum is a little similar and has only recently seemingly been more excited. We are actually going shopping on Sunday to Mothercare to decide on the buggy and carseats, so I'm hoping that goes ok and she doesn't drop any of her clangers! My dad is more excited too, he phoned me up the other day while they were away for a few days in Devon and started the call with 'I just phoned to see how the 3 of you are doing' which really made me smile  
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks for the tip on Next, Bailey! I went to Matalan the other night as they had some nice stuff online and when I couldn't find it in store, the assistant told me it's online only there too! I could've sworn I'd seen maternity wear in Next though, unless they've had a re-jig in there since I last went in, which is possible as I don't go that often.

I still get a little jolt when I see scan photos now, I just think it's such a big shock to get confronted with, rather than just read a little update. 

This is part of the reason I love these forums, as we can chat away happily about our pregnancies, while still being sympathetic. I find it difficult to chat to my friends as I either don't want to bore them, or make them feel uncomfortable if they've had problems. At least we can all be excited here!

Enjoy your shopping trip to Mothercare. I'm scared stiff about buying any of the big purchases still, but also can't wait! I'm hoping my mum will be a bit better once I get to 20 weeks. Bless your dad,  very lovely! x


----------



## Pudding34

At the risk of sounding repetitive ladies today's topic is............*I'm so tired!*

I feel like I am hungover (to be clear to anybody else reading this I am not hungover) my head is all fuzzy and I'm achey and I had a three hour nap this afternoon!

Blaaahhhhhhhhhhh

Nat, I got some great over the bump maternity jeans from mothercare and my maternity dungarees from Bonprix which I love!

It sucks that shops don't hold maternity stuff in store, it's the most likely time you will red to try stuff on as your shape changes as well, I think Dorothy Perkins used to stock after its stuff in store but I haven't been in there for ages, may be worth a look!

I havent made any announcements of comments on ******** yet, I would like to but I don't know who might be upset by it! Plus I still can't shake off my superstitious feeling about telling everybody.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh Pudding I'm SO jealous of a 3 hour afternoon nap!     I prescribe an early night for you lady  

Has Barney had his stitches removed yet? Hope he is managing to stay a little more calm whilst they are still in!

I got some good combat style trousers from Dorothy Perkins online but my local one doesn't have any maternity stuff in-store unfortunately. I didn't realise Matalan did maternity Nat, will have to have a look.

So update from my lunch. The lady was absolutely fine with me being there and when we got back to the office she sent me a message asking to meet for a chat, which we did, and it turns out she did IVF too and wanted to ask some questions about my clinic (as she cycled in London previously) and said that it had given her hope to try again when she feels ready. She was so lovely bless her and I told her all about this site and how supportive and informative it is  

I got told I was glowing today! It really made me smile as I could have put my head down on my desk at any point during the day for a nap, but very nice to be told it even if I didn't feel it  
xx


----------



## NatW

I GOT SOME JEANS!!!! Hooray! Tried Mothercare again and found a nice over the bump pair. So pleased. 
Also picked up my free mum to be pack from Emma's Diary. Boots and Argos do them. If you've not signed up, you should as you get loads of vouchers for freebies. Anyway this pack is really good, pleasantly surprised. 

Sorry you're feeling tired Pudding. I think we all empathise! Early night sounds good. 

Bailey, glad your lunch went well. I've been told I look really well a couple of times too. It's so odd cos like you I could just put my head down and go zzzzz....


----------



## noodlehead

Hiya,

Pudding yes it was one of two blasts so maybe that theory is right! Yes I think we've all been so out of action that it's hard to get back into the exercise. I've been forced into quite a bit by the move but would prefer lovely walks or a swim!! You are probably having a little growth spurt if feeling extra tired. I'm so knackered every day when I get home. Get some lovely rest in whenever you can!

Nat, yeaaaah for over the bump jeans! I'm thinking about them but ones I tried the other day were too long!! wow for the nudges!!! I'm waiting till home is a little bit tidier and then get my Emma's diary bit. What do you get in it? I want my nudges back! I did the ultrasound direct scan but the £79 one as it seemed to suggest it did more checks but they didn't really do much just checked heart rate and head size. If you only have to wait a week I'd go with the just gender one! Ooh although I did get a peek and a couple if 3d pics which are amazing and properly show him sucking his thumb and one hiding his face with his arm. Is sonny back yet? So glad to hear he's doing well.

Bailey, Ben is a gorgeous name, my friend has a Ben. Yoga will be great and I'm sure you'll meet other twin mums! So many sneaky ivf'ers about!

Xxx


----------



## NatW

Things they don't tell you about pregnancy part 3682... nosebleeds!

Woke up about an hour and a half ago needing wee and felt a bit stuffy so lightly blew my nose and went back to bed. Except I don't feel very well now and my nose is running. Get back up to blow my nose again and have a shock by the sheer amount of blood that's just come out my nose! Luckily most of it was in the tissue and not all over my face. Made me realise though if that much blood can come from some tiny capillaries in your nose, it makes sense that I had that much blood from my bleeds too, IYSWIM?

Went back to bed except hips now hurt. Couldn't get comfortable, then decided I was mega hungry so have just got up again! 

Anyway, hope you're all tucked up in your beds. Will catch up properly in the morning x


----------



## bailey434

Nat randomly my weekly pregnancy app email thing mentioned this week to watch out for nose bleeds so looks like you are following the more unusual symptoms unfortunately for you. 

My heartburn is getting much stronger (and earlier in the day) now so goodness knows what I'll be like nearer the end!   Hope you managed to get back to sleep after some food 
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I just couldn't believe it! I've read it is something to watch out for and I've had the odd streak of blood when I've blown my nose, but this looked like someone had punched me in the face! I think I'm just destined to bleed during this pregnancy!  

I think I eventually got back to sleep around 5am, so probably a bit of a space cadet today. Will see how I go at work. I had a banana, packet of crisps and a bowl of cereal last night before I actually started to feel like I'd eaten something!

Nikki, in the Emma's Diary pack was a packet of cereal (which is the cereal I had last night - yummy! It was All Bran clusters with dried strawberries), some samples from Always, and a Johnsons pack which includes wipes, shampoo, baby oil and moisturising cream. There was also a couple of leaflets in there for offers and things. Yes Sonny is back at Addenbrookes now and they've taken his breathing tube out. He's still on oxygen nasally, but you can see his lovely little face even more now. My SIL said they may even be allowed a cuddle today!
The jeans are ultra comfy, but I'm short so also have the problem of the legs always being too long!

Bailey, I hear there's an old wife's tale about heartburn and having a baby with a full head of hair! You'll have to let us know if it's true!!

Right suppose I better attempt some work before I fall asleep at my desk!
x


----------



## bailey434

Ah yes had forgotten about that wives tale about the hair, perhaps they will both come out with a full head of hair then to balance the amount of heartburn that I'm having 

Hadn't heard of Emma's Diary before but have joined now as any freebies are good in my eyes 

Hope you manage to stay awake today hun!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Ah Nat poor you. I feel sorry for myself tossing and turning and needing to pee in the night but nose bleeds and needing to eat lots, that's got to make you a major space cadet ! God I just thought about your SIL not being able to give Sonny a hug in all that time. That's horrible as it's all they'd want to do. I'm planning on collecting my Emma's diary next week when my scan is out the way. If you find good jeans for shorties let me know. 

Bailey - gooooooood luck with your scan today. What time is it? I'll check bavk later for news! Be great to get this big milestone out the way! Let's hope all the hair doesn't get in the way of the scanner !! As I've had no heartburn I may have a baldy! Emma's diary was one of two magazines my GP surgery gave me when I had my first appt post positive, otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue. Think we get another pack nearer the time too !

Pudding, hope you are feeling a bit more perky and tiredness is easing! 

I'm 20 weeks today! Wow wee half way there as my app reminded me this morning.

Xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Nikki, scan is at 1pm so will check back in after to let you know how it went. Have a few questions for the consultant so hopefully none of them are obvious! 

I was a baldy baby until nearly 2 so if they are fullheads of hair they must get that from my donor! 

Think I had a couple of 'pop' sensations last night after yoga. Yoga was good fun but no other twin mums turned up unfortunately but everyone else was lovely. Quite weird to see so many pregnant ladies in one room and all different shapes and sizes.
xx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Bailey! Please do let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed everything is fine. Glad yoga went well and yay to pops!

Nikki, whoop at getting to the half way point! 17 weeks for me today 

Pudding, hope you're ok sweetie.

AFM I've taken a working from home day today as I had another rotten night's sleep. I didn't feel too bad yesterday, but I also had my flu jab yesterday, so that combined with another bad night has left me feeling less than great. My friend sent me her dreamgenii pillow, but I was still in agony with my hips, back, whole pelvis last night. I just feel generally achy now, which I'm putting down to the flu jab.

Had lots of movement yesterday morning, but bean has been a lot quieter today. I think that was initially what woke me up as the movements start to invade into my dreams until I eventually wake up! At least no more nose bleeds though, although my nose did feel on the verge of it.

I feel like I've done nothing but moan lately! Sorry. I do like the movements at least as that is reassuring to me. Midwife on Monday so if this pain is no better, will mention it to her.
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh Bailey, you'll be scanning as I type. Thinking of you. Glad yoga was fun. You never know you may get a twin bump coming along another week. Yipee to snap crackle and pops.

Nat, congrats on 17 wks. So you are exactly 3 wks behind. Yips! Sorry to hear your hurting hips and bad sleep. What's this dream genii pillow like. I've been looking at all sorts online. Would you recommend?

Hi pud, hope you are all good x


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

Bailey hope the scan went well!

Nat I feel your pain on the sleeping thing, I was awake in the night after trip number 3 to the loo! Finally went back to sleep but it's left me tired again!

I had accupuncture this morning which was good, it really helps with the constipation which I am still getting from time to time!

Hi Nikki!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Good news ladies, scan was all ok. Big relief! They were both moving around a lot so I'm amazed I can't feel them! They were playing hide & seek behind their hands a few times which was very cute and my little lady gave the sonographer the right runaround!  

So all good for the next scan in 4 weeks. I've got some Ranitidine for my heartburn so here's hoping it's good stuff! 

Will post more later but only just got out as went to visit my best friends mum who is still in hosp 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Wierd I posted about an hour ago but it's now not showing!!

Anyway, fantastic news Bailey!!! Good little lovelies playing hide and seek! Must be so amazing seeing two in their own little worlds. So happy and relieved for you. Hopefully I get the same luck tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki good luck for today, really hope everything goes well. What time are you in? And do you have someone going with you?

Will be thinking of you all day  
xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

I'm in at 10am and DH is coming with me so I'm all set. I'll check back in later with news! X


----------



## NatW

Fab news Bailey! So pleased.

Good luck today Nikki!

Hope you had a better night Pudding x

Met Sonny last night! He's now off the oxygen all together. He's super cute and I don't know how my SIL resists the urge to just pick him up and cuddle him, as that's all I wanted to do!

Had a much better night's sleep last night thank goodness. Pillow seems to have helped a bit more. Nikki, I think you asked about the pillow? It's one where it supports your back as well as your bump and you can slot your legs around it too. Takes a bit of getting used to, but pretty comfy. You can also use it for breastfeeding support. I think they're quite expensive (the price tag was still on the case when my friend sent it - £44.99!), but I think they are worth it. Certainly not in anywhere near as much pain today. Phew!

It's Friday! Hooray! Hopefully get some rest this weekend. Much love to you all ladies
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, good luck today sweetheart, let us know how it goes!

Nat, wonderful news about Sonny! That has really made my day! i have often wondered how parents manage not to just scoop them up, the impulse must be overwhelming!

Bailey, so glad all went well at the scan are you feeling more confident about it all now? I'm really hoping my 20week scan will make me feel better as I am still a bag of nerves all the time!

I had some really vivid dreams last night didn't really make much sense but felt really
real when I woke up!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah was a big relief Pudding. I didn't get to speak to the consultant (as there wasn't anything wrong) but spoke to the SHO and asked all my questions to him. Asked about cervix measurement but he said that because I'd not had any issues previously or miscarraiges that I didn't need it. Will ask again at the next time just to keep on at them though  

They've now told me that if they haven't arrived by themselves they will induce or c-section at 38 weeks! I was told 36 before so was a bit freaked out about how late that seems. I did ask if I had chosen to go for a c-section and went into labour before that point what would happen and they said I would still be able to have a c-section. It just seems very late to me (for twins anyway) as I've not heard of many (if any) twin mums who have made it to 38 weeks. Suppose it's just me wanting to plan for when they will arrive and be a little more in control of it 

He did remind me that I only have 3.5 weeks until they are technically in the 'safe' zone if I went into premature labour....which I hadn't really been thinking about but now is on my mind!   Sometimes I wonder if men should be allowed to talk medical stuff to pregnant ladies as they really don't have (in my opinion) a true understanding of all the worries/concerns that you can have thinking about the rest of the pregnancy and birth!  

Great news about Sonny Nat! I bet it is SO hard not to pick him up! Do they know how long he will need to stay in hospital for?  What was the make of that pillow please? It sounds good 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Just to let you all know Dorothy Perkins has a big sale (up to 50% off) and it includes maternity and if you use the code OCTPOST you get free delivery too 
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I know what you mean about being in the 'safe' zone! I hadn't considered it until I read another thread and a lady mentioned it there. I think ignorance is bliss sometimes! With regards to C-section/inducing. Just remember, it's your body and your choice. If you want to have it done before hand then insist upon it, unless there is a valid medical reason. As far as I understand, 37 weeks is considered term anyway, so I don't think a week either way will hurt too much.

I'm a bit worried about being told they'll induce me before due date, as I really don't want to if possible, but it seems they like to try and insist upon it with IVF pregnancies in some areas for some reason? DH very kindly told me today he doesn't think I'll make it to due date and baby will come a week early! I hadn't really thought about an early delivery only a late one! The conversation only started because I've put yet more weight on, but I'm not showing it anywhere apart from my bump. People do seem to think I'm showing a lot for how far along I am, but I don't think that has any correlation with due dates? Will need to look into it!

No, no news on how much longer Sonny will be in hospital for. He still has a couple of tubes that need to come out, but he's going to the toilet alright now and also taking quite a lot of milk, so hopefully it won't be too much longer. I think they will probably want to get him breast or bottle feeding before they let him go.

The pillow is a dreamgenii pillow. Here is a link to it http://www.dreamgenii.com/?section=shop&product_category=maternity_essentials&product=dreamgenii_pregnancy_pillow&start=0&search_term=&order_by=product_display_order%20asc,%20product_label%20asc I'm sure you could probably find it cheaper on Amazon or somewhere!

Talking of links, I found this! http://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/tops/maternity-red-hands-off-the-bump-t-shirt_320284566 Think I need to get one!


----------



## Pudding34

I totally agree, male docs can be less than delicate shall we say, when we went to the EPAU at 6 weeks the doctor was kind of "what will be will be" jeez thanks for that!

I think that we do tend to be a bit more sesitive than other women though!

DH and I watched a show called Don't Drop the Baby last night, it's about preparing blokes for childbirth! Think DH realised that there is so much to learn as he series recorded it hopefully he will start reading the stuff I give him and learning about all the things that he needs to know as I think he has kind of seen the pregnancy and birth as things I needed to know and learn about and he would just be there for the ride! 

I found it very interesting too as I haven't really been thinking about the birth yet, you don't with IVF do you? I'm still too afraid to think too far ahead so far so afraid that somthing will go wrong, really hope I will feel better after 20 week scan!

Pudding
X


----------



## SELL01

Morning ladies,
Hope you are all well?

Nat great news about Sonny 

Its lovely to hear you are all doing so very well I will check in every now and again but for now our dream has become our nightmare it appears I ve had a MMC …… devastating is an understatement given at 9wk and 3d they were both so very strong with heartbeats of around 186-189 a week later for everything to just stop is beyond me I have to go to EPU again today I just want it all to stop I should be 11wk and 5 today my world is just upside down if one more doctors says you must be happy that your first IVF worked…. Well great that worked but as soon as its left to me it’s impossible and never seems to work feels like I’ll forever be an auntie and never a mummy. Seeing OH sadness yesterday I don’t think I’ll ever be able to forgive myself being told the type of ID twins we were having ends in 35/45%  chance of miscarriage like that’s some sort of healing.  
To top it off one cousin announce on the day we found our heart breaking news out she is 13 weeks and my other texted this morning to say she is in early stages of labour I am happy for them both I just don’t want to hear it I just want to disappear  I want the sickness and PG feeling all to go away,  really not sure where we go from here we do have two more fresh  funded rounds but the amount of supporting drugs I have put in my body I am so over any more drugs simply what is meant to be the most natural thing in the world is the most impossible for me 

Sorry for the sad post but I really do hope you all remain healthy and blooming wishing you all lots of love and luck
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh darling Sell, I'm so sorry to hear your news. There's nothing I can say to make it better. Just know time is a healer. Please take care of yourself and much love coming your way


----------



## bailey434

I'm SO sorry to hear your news Sell, I really hope the EPU have a bit more understanding and empathy with you today as I'm sure it's hard enough going through it without people making glib comments.

You have nothing to feel guilty about and I'm sure your OH is finding it just as hard to see you upset and in pain as you are with him. Give yourself time afterwards and when you feel ready to think about the future, consider it then, you don't have to think about that now hun. I really would suggest talking to a counsellor though to help you work through the multitude of feelings that you must have   
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Sell01

Im so very very sorry.

Take some time to take care of yourself and your DH during this testing time.

Nothing anybody can say will make it better but please know we are all thinking of you and hoping that things are as easy as they can be.



Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,

Sell, im so sorry to hear of your sad sad news. The others are right nothing anyone can say can make things better. I understand there are some very supportive threads on here and counselling will hopefully help you deal with it. Much love   

Afm, i don't like to say after hearing someones bad news but all went great at my scan. All measurements were good and we did get to see a little willy but only after asking very politely as the sonographer did not mention gender and I had to ask for confirmation of what i had been told before and she was very non-committal so i'm very pleased i found out sex before.

Bailey - safe zone is a scary but good thought. You don't want to think about anything happening very early but at least we know if it does it should be okay.

Pudding you'll be next up for scan, when is yours?

Love to all xx


----------



## NatW

Whoo! I slept through the night! Definitely feeling the benefit of the pillow now 

Very wriggly baby today. Lots of tickles! Making me laugh. 

Nikki fab news on your scan. x

Sell, still thinking of you xx.

Bailey and Pudding hope you're well xx


----------



## bailey434

Woo hoo Nat, well done! I woke up & realised I'd only had to get up once in the night which amazed me so maybe the little guy moved slightly off my bladder for a bit of respite 

Your little one sounds like a right wriggler, what have you decided about an extra scan?  Think I'm getting a few flutters/movements/pops and now I know where & how they are lying I'm more aware of where movements could be. I'm assuming as two are in there that they won't move position that much due to lack of room 
xx


----------



## NatW

Unfortunately I can't get a scan until the weekend 2 weeks from now and I won't be much further from the 20 week scan anyway, so I'm just going to hold out  xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, wonderful news Hun! My 20 week scan is in 2 weeks, I'm excited and nervous at the same time!

Nat, great news about the sleep babes, the pillow might be worth investigating if its that good!

I had an annoying conversation yesterday, I have an old uni mate staying this weekend with her boyf and one year old, starting at the beginning, another uni mate called me earlier this week and said that the friend who is staying this weekend was supposed to be hosting a Uni get together of 9 of us and three babies, she has now realised her flat is too small (doh) and they have asked me to host it and have everybody stay over as we have a bigger place! So number one we are second a choice which is kind of annoying to begin with and they only asked because I am the only one with enough space!

So my friend that is staying this weekend said they have all been talking and decided that it might be best if we "sent" our pups away for the weekend when they come!

I said no, the dogs can't equate babies in the house with them being sent away, it's a very bad precedent to set, we have a conservatory that we can create a kind of crèche in so the babies have their own space but I wont exile my dogs, one of the girls doesn't like dogs at all and is convinced my loving pups will savage her and/or her baby! Oh please! They get excited and jumpy at first but they settle down after the initial excitement of people arriving!

Seeing as I am everybodies backup plan for this meet up I feel really annoyed that it then has to be on somebody else's terms! If they don't like the dogs don't come!

I will do everything to help if the kiddies are nervous, like the conservatory crèche, but given there will be 9 adults to take are of three babies I think it should be okay!

If I give in and do what they want, the pups will know when they come back that we sent them away in favour of babies, they will smell it and we need them to be happy with babies not put out by it!

Sorry for the rant!

Oh hang on I have another one, this weekend has made me realise even more than before, how different we are to other women who get pregnant at the drop of a hat, my friend was talking about trying for a second In the next year and I said we would like to try and use our frosties in the future, she scoffed and said get this one out of the way first and I said of course but we have to think about this stuff as we have to arrange storage etc, she thought I meant furniture! She also tried to give me a lecture about the pressures a baby puts on your relationship! Oh okay, I said let me stop you there if me and DH can make it through infertility and IVF I think we will cope!


Uuurrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh thanks ladies that was so cathartic I feel so much better now!



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I'm with you on the pups front! It is your house, and they are your dogs so if they don't want to be around dogs then they don't have to come! Also it is the dog's home too and why should they have to be shipped out somewhere. I understand that not everyone is comfortable around dogs but it seems like you are being MORE than accommodating by already having thought of solutions and having them all stay in the first place! Also it is very presumptuous for them to have made that decision on your behalf!!

If I have anyone around who is nervous of dogs I talk to them first about whether they want Mexi in the room or if they would be more comfortable with her in another room so they can relax more so they are not under pressure to make that decision when they arrive and I can have sorted her out and settled her down beforehand.

I'm off out shopping with my Mum this morning....wish me luck....and patience! 

Will check back in later though but wanted to give you a bit of support as I think you are being very reasonable
xx


----------



## NatW

I'll reply properly later, but just wanted to say to Pudding, rahhhh! I feel your pain, how annoying! xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - great news on the sleep. Was it because of the dreamgenii of just random? I want kicks like you and still not had anything since i was sure I had kicks a few weeks back. Hoping they'll come soon. 

Pudding - how bleeding annoying. Basically if your house isn't appropriate as you have dogs then they shouldn't stay. They are already imposing themselves. How would they like it if you said, i'm bringing my dogs to yours and as they don't like babies, can you get your baby looked after elsewhere. Pups are your family and its their home. I'll tell her to stuff herself. Also its a huge ask getting you to host everyone when pregnant and knackered. If your dogs went elsewhere, you'd only resent it and not enjoy it. Grrrr people make me mad, not surprised you need a rant!!

Bailey - happy shopping!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Well I survived & have to say even though I am dead on my feet that it wasn't bad at all and she was very helpful with some questions that I'd not thought of to ask, and also with paying for a lot of stuff which I genuinely wasn't expecting! 

We got:
Buggy
Car seats
Head huggers for car seats
Mattresses for the cot beds
Bed settee for the babies room 
And a few other bits & pieces from ikea


off to collapse on the sofa now for the evening!! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Well done Bailey! I just came on to see how it went!

Thanks for the messages and the support earlier, I really did start to think I was being unreasonable!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

I'm pretty sure I felt movements from Flash last night, it was wonderful!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Woo hoo!!    what did it feel like please, I'm still not sure if I'm getting anything! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

It was pretty low down and felt like bubbling, only felt it inside, DH wanted to feel but it wasn't strong enough to feel outside yet. 

At first I thought it was wind but then it felt a bit different!

How are you doing today babes?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies! I've had such a busy weekend, I've not really had chance to pop on here much. I've been reading, but just not got round to replying.

First of all to Pudding, I can't believe your friends! Out of the goodness of your heart you have said they can stay at yours and now they are making a fuss about your dogs? I'd be telling them to stay elsewhere and find somewhere else to meet up! It's like Nikki says, imagine saying that to them about their babies! No wonder you're cross! And yay to feeling Flash! How wonderful!

Bailey, glad you had a successful shopping trip. I'm sure it won't be long till you're feeling proper kicks and then you'll be wishing you hadn't!   Sometimes I think I'm imagining it, but DH is pretty sure he's felt it now too.

Nikki, yes it is the dreamgenii. Really feeling the benefit now. I manage to get myself wedged into a comfy position and then I'm out for the count! I did wake up last night again for a toilet trip, but I think it was my back which woke me up. Thankfully the pain soon passed.

Had MW this morning, and all is fine, thank goodness! I had started to get myself worried that I was all imagining it again, but no there's definitely a baby there and I had double reminder today! As the MW listened for the heartbeat and pressed the doppler down on my tummy, I got a kick! Then the little blighter moved so she moved the doppler and I got another kick! Don't think they were too impressed at the prodding! Anyway, heart rate was 140bpm, so right in the middle again! DH convinced boy, and I might just err to it on the bpm, but I've been more convinced just lately that it's a girl! Oh well, not too much longer before we find out, although I now have a feeling that baby won't cooperate and will have legs crossed!!

Definitely feel like my energy has returned. I've even managed a few baking sessions! Had a day out with my mum and dad yesterday though and that was pretty exhausting, but that may be because my mum and dad wear me out!!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I think that's how I would describe the movements I'm getting every now and then. Not flutters as everyone seems to ask but more pops or pulsing/pulses in my case? That's exciting for both of us then if that is the babies moving  

Nat your little one is obviously not willing to let you be mystic Nat this time around then and is going to make you wait until the last minute to let you know  I'm going to say girl, not based on anything more than it would be nice for another girl to match in with one of mine   
xx


----------



## NatW

I think you're right Bailey, because when I tried to do the nub test, it was right on the border of girl/boy too! Obviously taking after its father, being an awkward so and so!


----------



## bailey434

Nat have been meaning to ask you how your back to front (or whatever position it's in) uterus is? 

I've noticed that when I go for a wee that I have to sit for a bit after I think I've finished as sometimes a bit more arrives just as I go to stand up! (Sorry for TMI!) I'm assuming it's due to the way the low baby is lying on or across my bladder. Earlier on I could lean forward to check I was empty but can't do that now as it's too uncomfortable squashing the bump and low baby! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I've had loads more bubbles in the last day or so, I'm feeling them right now, they feel different to wind now easier to identify!

I actually got about 4 hours sleep last night before I had to go for my first wee, I count that as a win!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi Bailey, sorry I didn't come back to you earlier, I've been laid up with a migraine. 

I had a little bit of trouble weeing again a couple of days ago, but nothing like before. I know it's not a UTI so I'm guessing it's baby this time. It's probably the same for you I would think, especially with 2! When do you next see MW?

Pudding how lovely you're feeling more! It's so lovely to know that something is growing inside you!  I swear I had a proper kick today, but it was just the one. After that it went back to the squirmy feeling. 

Nikki, hope you're well. 

Still feeling delicate so will catch up again tomorrow now x


----------



## bailey434

Nat hope the migraine goes soon for you,  they are no fun at all 

I've been to see Kylie in concert tonight which was very good, apart from the lateness of getting to bed, but, even better was that I DEFINITELY felt BOTH babies kick while at the concert!!!    
So they are either kylie fans or really don't like her lol  just had to share with you all

Sleep well all
Xx


----------



## Pudding34

We'll wo doesn't like Kylie? I'm sure they loved it, like a little disco in your belly!  

Delicate question for you ladies and you don't have to answer if you don't want to, how much weight have you put on during your pregnancy?

I weighed myself this morning, correction, I weighed myself and Flash this morning! And I have put on 4kgs so far is this about right I wonder?

My book says that you should look to add no more than 14kgs over the entire pregnancy but that most of it adds on on the later stages as baby gets bigger, Bailey I'm sure the figures are different for twins but I'm looking for a benchmark.

Things are different for us really aren't they as we weren't allowed to exercise for so long, I a, walking more and doing the Yoga now so hoping it's baby and not too much fat I am putting on!

Hope you all have a lovely morning!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I think part of it was me jigging around too Pudding  I've found that if I put my hands on my bump and just put a tiny bit of pressure (much less than they do when they scan) then I can feel them moving a bit but then got a definite kick (or punch!) from them both at certain times  

Ooooooh I've avoided weighing myself so far, but was talking to my friend about it yesterday as I kind of want to, just to see, but at the same time I don't want to get down about it? I know it's a legitimate weight gain etc but it's just so drummer into us about NOT putting on weight that it does seem a little alien. 

I had to look up what 4kgs was as I work in pounds but that seems fine to me. I will weigh myself tonight and get back to you. The sonographer told me that my two weigh about 1lb each (about 500g) and then obviously I have 2 placentas and the aminotic fluid too (no idea how much that would weigh though). A lot of people have told me that I don't seem to have put on any weight apart from my chest and bump which kind of reassures me and I haven't felt any maternity clothes being tighter since starting to wear them. My friend even said that you can't tell from the back that I'm pregnant and that I still had a waist, which surprised me as I didn't really think I had one to start with   

I'm sure all is fine and going to yoga has really helped me see all the different shapes and sizes of pregnancy, and unfortunately we just don't know how we are going to carry until we do. My friend has very small babies but carries really big as she has lots of fluid for some reason. Then my best friend was really big, but lost 1.5 stones just giving birth!  

Hopefully you are not worrying?  
xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

Bailey, of course they like Kylie!   How lovely you got some kicks from both of them. I must admit I have been playing lots of different music to bump and it's always fun to see what reactions I get!

Pudding, I'm not sure how much I've put on in kilos, but I've put on about 7lb so far. It may be more because my weight would fluctuate up and down by 3 or 4lb anyway. I think that works out about 3kg? I'm trying not to worry about it at the moment!! The weird thing is the weight has only gone on my tummy and nowhere else! Well maybe my boobs too  

Feeling a lot better today. I unfortunately had the full migraine works yesterday. Bleurgh. Just got into work and my boss said I'm still looking a bit pasty though. Probably because I didn't sleep well again! Oh well, mid-way through the week now


----------



## bailey434

Well it seems that you two are similar in weight gain based on that Pudding is slightly ahead so I think that seems normal  I'll shock you all later with mine 

Glad you are feeling better Nat but take it easy today and if poss try to limit computer screen time or get regular breaks (not sure what your job is?). Good that your boss has noticed that you are not quite back to normal though, hopefully they will keep an eye on you and make sure you don't overdo it.
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey   I'm an office manager for a publishing company (we publish a Dogs magazine actually!!), so most of my time is in front of the computer. Have a meeting today from 11am though, so that will get me away for a couple of hours 

xx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh interesting, which Dog magazine is it?

Well hopefully the meetings are either interesting or that you don't need to participate so you can just chill a little and listen out for movements 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Right ladies, so I weighed the three of us this morning.....some interesting observations:

1) I am the same weight now that I was on egg collection day!!!    which is ridiculous really as I don't know how I fitted into any clothes at all! I know I would have been a different shape but still  

2) From finding out I was pregnant (so 4 weeks on the official way of dating which still confuses me) I am 7.5lbs heavier = 3.4kgs in your language Pudding 

BUT.....

3) I continued to lose weight until I was about 7 weeks pregnant, so if I take it from there I've put on about 12lbs (5.5kgs) but I'm happy to go from the first point as a marker   

Quite interesting really, just can't get over that I'm the same weight at 5.5 months pregnant as I was on egg collection day!

Did you all watch the bake-off final??

Hope the migraine didn't come back Nat and that you didn't have too much of a heavy day yesterday.

How is the pup Pudding? All recovered now?

Nikki hope you are having a good week? 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I did watch the bake off final, I had Namcy tipped to win from the begining, she was always very calm and consistent!

In a way I'm kind of glad the show is finished, it always made me hungry and made me want cake or fresh bread, worse thing in the world at that time of night!

I weighed myself again this morning and I am now only 3.4 Kgs more than before the cycle started instead of of 4kgs which is odd but fluctuations aren't unusual are they!

I was about 2kgs more on collection than before the drugs, we put a fair bit of weight on with all the bloating so it's not that odd!

Pup is all recovered now, stitches are out and he is back to normal! He is currently exhausted for om his walk and sleeping like a baby under the kitchen table!

Nat, Hope you are feeling better!

Nikki, how are your doing Hun?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hey lovelies,

Excited to hear about all this movement going on for you guys. Still waiting for morsel to jump into action. I did think at the last scan he seemed a bit lazy but sonographer said he was moving!

I haven't weighed myself yet and I don't remember how much I weighed although it should be in my maternity notes. I'll check it out. Ah weighing scales, another thing to buy for new house. Talking of buying, Bailey you've done brilliantly! Must have been fun buying all that! I vaguely remember my app telling me several weeks ago that I should have put on 5lb so would expect it to be more now but I also lost a bit of weight around 10-11 weeks so not sure how that would play into calculation!

Do you feel like your belly is constantly bruised. Mine is so sore most of the time at the moment. I read it's just the stretching. Hoping that means he's getting bigger and therefore kicks will be upon me soon.

Have a lovely day everyone and Nat, you've got a cool job! 
Xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki definitely a yes over here to the bruised feeling. Some days I had a specific spot about the size of a hand palm and it is like electric to touch it's so bruised/delicate. Keep up the moisturising is my motto. 

My friend said to make sure you don't miss the bottom of the bump, literally just above your ladies bits, as later on that will stretch too as the bump moves 'out' more when there is no more room to move within 

Re: the movement, I'm getting about a kick a day but it is when I'm holding my bump so if I wasn't doing that I'm not sure I would be feeling them yet. I'm noticing that they are more active/moving in the early morning when I get up and in the early evening. My app said that they sleep about 12-14 hours a day at the mo but that you will start to know what their pattern is soon. Fascinating stuff!
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning! Can't believe it's Friday again already, not that I'm complaining! Had such a busy week.

Yesterday I was in London all day for a digital media conference run by the people who produce our digital mags. It was very interesting, but lunch left a lot to be desired, so by the time I got home, I was tired, hungry and had a headache.

Bailey, the mag we produce is Dogs Monthly. The other one is on family history and is called Family Tree. Not a massive company (and soon to get smaller  ) but it's a nice place to work.

I went out Wednesday evening to catch up with some old work colleagues, which was just lovely. I miss them so much. But it meant I missed the Bake Off final, so I had to watch it as soon as we got in or else I knew it'd get spoiled for me if not! Really glad Nancy won actually, as I think she was the best on the day. Poor old Richard had a nightmare and that technical challenge was hard!

I've no idea what weight I was on egg collection to be honest. Like I said, I tend to fluctuate up and down a few pounds anyway, so find it difficult to judge if I've put on or not (if that makes sense!)

Glad pup is all recovered Pudding!

Nikki, I don't really feel bruised, but sometimes my belly feels tight and I'm sure my belly button is on the verge of popping out! I try and do the oil when I remember, but I've read so many times that it doesn't make a difference and if you're prone to stretch marks you'll get them whatever.

Trying to keep positive, but still can't believe this is happening to me and expecting to wake up and it all be a dream. Getting really scared about the 20 week scan. I just hope the next couple of weeks pass as quickly as the last couple have.

Off to an NCT nearly new sale tomorrow, so will be interesting to see what they have there. I finally have my maternity leggings and they are a bit baggy at the moment, but hoping I'll grow into them. Much more comfy though!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat you will DEFEINITELY grow into them  I am wearing my maternity coat today that I got off ebay, it feels a bit tent like as it's a sort of swing coat style and have plenty of room at the moment but I'm sure that it will get fillled eventually!  

My belly button is VERY shallow now so I reckon it will go in the next 2 weeks, bit freaked out by that actually! So I'm getting a couple of kicks a day now, how strange that once you feel it once then you can feel it everyday since. Not all the time but still lovely. The little lady just gave me a nudge while I was talking to someone and it made me smile to myself 

Let us know what the NCT sale is like. My neighbour said there is one near me at the end of the month so would be good to know if it's like a jumble sale or more organised  I'm maybe off to Ikea (again) this weekend as going to see my best friend down in Milton Keynes and her kids love Ikea and it means I might be able to get the few things that were out of stock in my local one hopefully.
xx


----------



## NatW

Well my friend sent me her coat, but when I opened the box she had put loads of other stuff in there - several tops, jeans, trousers! Feeling incredibly lucky to have such lovely friends! The coat is massive at the moment, but the important thing is, it goes round me and I can do it up. No more belly poking out!

Bean has been a little quieter last couple of days, but I'm still feeling the odd 'rumble' so I'm hoping it's movement and I'm not imagining it!

I'll report back on the NCT sale! I've no idea what it will be like, but should be interesting to go along. Ooh Milton Keynes is about an hour from me! But I've never been to an Ikea, anywhere. Keep threatening to drag the husband along to one, so I'm sure we'll be doing it at some point in the near(ish) future. So far our main buys are going to be a changing unit, pushchair/pram and car seat. We seem to have been given or going to be given everything else!

Anyone decided on nappies yet? I'm thinking of reusable with the disposable liners. I just hate the idea of putting nappies in the bin. I know you have to wash and dry reusables so they don't always work out as environmentally friendly/economically viable, but just can't bear the thought of nappies going into landfill.


----------



## noodlehead

Ah well on the coat front, I've remembered that I've got a coat that weirdly is a but bell shaped around the belly so although I haven't tried it on yet, I may get lucky with that. Only worn a coat last few days and still fit my other one although I don't know for how long. 

Yes def let us know about the NCT sale as where I live now I think is quite kid orientated and I think they have things like that. 

Still no movement my end. Some little stabby pains to go with my bruised belly is all I get but I'm 21 wks and 1 day today so hoping movement will be felt soon!

On way to Bristol to then go to wales with friend who lives in Bristol and a few others. Should be fun weekend but hoping I'll get to snooze a lot as I'm so exhausted. 

Hope the shopping goes well NCT and ikea and everyone has a lovely weekend. Imagine I may not get much coverage so maybe train time on Sunday I'll check back in xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Have a great weekend Nikki! 

Nat, two of my friends have said they wanted to do reusables but the reality of it was too much when their little ones came along so they switched to disposables and both highly recommended I didnt try reusables! hooe the NCT sale goes well!

Bailey, hope you have a good weekend in Milton Keynes, don't get dizzy on all the roundabouts! 😜

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I was going to give reusable a go...then I found out that I was having twins so I don't think in reality that it's realistic.  My sister used them but then used disposables when they were staying at someone's or on holiday (but more ethical ones) for ease. 

Nat I can't believe you've never been to ikea!  they have a nice children's section so might be worth a look at some point 

Nikki have a great weekend 

What are you up to pudding?
xx


----------



## NatW

I know! I'd never been to Starbucks until about 2 years ago either! Never had a Subway or been to Nandos. I'm very sheltered


----------



## bailey434

subway I could do without for the rest of my life but love a cheeky Starbucks!  Do you/did you live very rural then to have missed all the mega - bucks tax - avoiding chains? 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh yes I was going to say that earlier Nat, no ikea! Loads of kiddies stuff so you'll have to get yourself down there! My sis got a changing unit from there and loves it and so I'll prob get the same. Only annoying thing is all the building!

Nappies, I hadn't really thought about it but being a new mum I suspect is hard enough without having to wash nappies. Apparently about 10 changes a day at first ! Cor lumey!

I've sneaked off to bed, I want to say early but before the others anyway. It's great that you can do what you want when preg. Xx


----------



## NatW

Hope you're having a lovely time away Nikki! Early nights are the best 

I do live in a city Bailey, but we tend to get things quite late. We've only had our Primark less than 2 years. I much prefer Costa to Starbucks, but couldn't believe I'd missed out on caramel macciato all that time! To be honest we never used to be big coffee drinkers and not really ones for fast food. We have a massive ikea depot here, but no store and have just never made the effort to get to one. We'd have to go to either Nottingham or Milton Keynes and both are just over an hour away. We'll do it sooner rather than later I'm sure! Not helped that we've had a very lean couple of years either! 

I'm still leaning towards reusable nappies, but will research some more!


----------



## Pudding34

Forget Starbucks, I can't believe you have never had Nandos Nat! You are really missing out!

I will admit I didn't used to like it as it had a bit of a chavvy rep where we lived in London but that was just me being snobby, and now we live in the real world of suburbia I love it, the chicken is awesome and the corn on the cob is lovely, you really have to give it a go sweetie!

We are moving DHs home study this weekend, when I say we I mean DH and my Dad, there is a lot of technical stuff involved and I'm not allowed to touch that stuff apparently! DH said it is because it is too heavy for me while I am pregnant but I think he is mostly worried I will break something! but I will be there to supervise, I don't have a loud speaker but I'm sure I can find a clipboard from somewhere! 😜 

That's what I think, the reality will probably be me on refreshments and keeping the doggies out of their way duties! Ah well we all have to play to our strengths don't we

Bailey and Nikki  

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I love corn on the cob! I will have to go. DH is veggie though, do they have any veggie chicken? 

Clipboard and loud hailer sound like the way forward! Definitely let them do all the hard work while you instruct them! 

All this talk of coffee though and we are now going out for a Costa breakfast! 

I'll let you know how the NCT sale is. Also going to pop into Kiddicare  xx


----------



## Pudding34

I think they do veggie options too, wraps and such!

Their desserts are pretty naughty as well, they have healthy ones but there is no fun in that is there! 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Nat, yes they do veggie burger I think halloumi, quite nice as far as I recall but not been in a while. I like costa best too but not had a lovely latte in about 6 months now! I probably won't like them anymore.

Have a lovely weekend everyone. X


----------



## noodlehead

Hey, just to say I was chatting to someone today who uses reusable nappies and she thinks they are fine and that you just get the liner and out it down the loo and shove the nappy straight in the wash when you are first breast feeding as it's only milk not poop. Anyway thought you guys would like that final thought for the night!! Sweet dreams! X


----------



## NatW

Thanks Nikki! I was in Kiddicare yesterday and they had starter packs, but they were a lot of money. Think I need to shop around. 

NCT sale was interesting! Was more toys than anything, although a couple of fairly beaten up buggies were there. Some clothes not loads and no maternity clothes unfortunately. It was fairly like a jumble sale tbh, but we did pick up a baby gym for a few quid. 

Kiddicare was quite scary. Made us realise how much we actually have to get! On our travels yesterday though we ended up buying a wardrobe for our room, reduced from £1k to £300! Unfortunately this means we have to get moving on decorating our room as it's coming next weekend, eek!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Sounds good Nat. Is the wardrobe for nursery room or your room? I need nursery wardrobe. Jumble sale didn't sound too good but at least you got a baby gym. I haven't yet ventured to the shops for things yet so sure I'll have same scariness! So lucky I'm getting my sisters stuff and then will go shopping when I have all that so I can work out what's left to get. 

Been having lots of pain in bottom right hand side of belly near groin. Starting to worry a little as it's in same place although I'm sure it must be stretching so I may call midwife number tomorrow to see if they've allocated me a new one after mine has gone on maternity leave. Xx


----------



## NatW

It's actually for our room! We figured baby is likely to be in with us for around 6 months or so, so plenty of time to sort out nursery, plus not much needs doing to the spare room, so can store stuff in there for time being 

Let us know what MW says! xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I'm sure it will just be stretching but definitely get it checked out to be sure 

I've managed to pick up a stinking cold, complete with a chesty cough and to top that my heartburn is now so bad that it's made me sick twice today after eating    so off to the doc's in the morning to beg for some new meds. The babies really don't like it when I cough (or am sick!)

Sorry for the 'poor me' post but just want to sleep & every time I lie down I can feel the acid coming back up 
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey. Sleep tight xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Bailey, that sucks Hun, nothing worse than a horrible cold, I have really started hating sneezing and even big yawns, as I get all tense round Flash and it worries me, so a horrid cough must be worse!

Hope Doc can sort you out!

Nikki, I'm sure it's nothing and just stretching like you said but still best to get it checked out!

I had a pain on my lower left abdomen mostly when I breathed in yesterday after  my yoga class and I was worried I had over stretched and done myself or flash an injury, it did worry me but it turned out to be trapped wind! I won't go into further detail about how I worked this out as I am a Lady and a Lady doesn't talk of such things! 😊 ha ha ha ha!

Nat, it's a shame the sale wasn't that good perhaps it was a one off and there will be a better one soon!

We have just 5 days left till our 20 week scan and I'm looking forward to it as much as I am nervous of it!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

Bailey, how you feeling now hun? Hope the cold is on the way out.

Pudding, only 3 days to your scan now! 9 days until mine - eek! Still been trying to see if I can get a quickie gender scan, but they're all at really inconvenient times.

Nikki, did you speak to or see the midwife? What did she say?

Ladies, I've found a new trick for getting baby to move! But not something I'd recommend all the time... At work yesterday and I really fancied a coffee. Unfortunately no decaff, so I made myself a weak normal coffee. My goodness, baby was spinning I think! Lots of little kicks and punches! It was quite funny, but also makes you realise what even a little caffeine can do! Mind you, bean was being particularly active yesterday anyway!

Hope you're all ok
x


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Nat, Flash is much more active now! He was giving me a good kicking last night and then again this morning, in fact he is at it right now!

Perhaps DHs dreams of the future England Football Capitain aren't completely impossible ⚽ Ha ha!

Friday is coming around really quickly now and i am scared and cant wait in equal measures!

Nikki, hope the pains have gone and it was nothing to worry about!

Bailey  

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hiya,

Bailey hope your horrible sickness has gone! Sounds nasty and sounds like the twins think so too!

Pudding, ooh 3 more days. Don't blame you for being a bit nervous but you'll be so relieved to have it out the way soon. Yipee! Glad you got rid of your wind Lady!!!

Nat, then not long till yours and we can all celebrate!

My pains went by Monday morning and not had them since so I didn't call the midwife. I've been having really bad shortness of breath thus morning. Think it's worse in the mornings. My new version of morning sickness. Anyone else had it? I've read up that it's normal but makes me feel like a very old woman!!

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

I'm still alive, just about, man a cold is so much worse when you're preggers   My cough is a nice chesty hacking one which seems to wake the babies up each time. I went to the docs yesterday about the heartburn/reflux and they've now said to carry on taking the tablets but with Gaviscon too. There is another drug they can try if that's not successful so will have to see, but generally feeling rough due to the cough and my throat burning most of the time. Am sleeping with every available pillow around me to try and prop me up a bit to stop the reflux.

My friend has the breathlessness Nikki, she says she feels like she's being suffocated and has to move otherwise she panics a bit. Hopefully yours isn't that bad. Maybe look at whether there are any exercises you can do to try and move your lungs (or whatever is in the way) around a bit? I'm going to ask my yoga lady if there is anything I can do on Wednesday as I reckon my stomach must be up under my ribs and so therefore the acid is coming up due to not having very far to travel.

The bubbas are moving around a lot now, can still feel them better when I place my hands on my bump but am feeling them quite a few times a day now, still getting used to it and it still makes me smile   

Where are all your babies lying ladies? I'm just curious as yours will have slightly more room than mine to move around 

Nat you made me laugh with the coffee thing. btw I've been doing a lot of reading on heartburn (unsurprisingly) and if any of you get it then tea and cofffee (even decaff) are out, which is a shame as I was just getting used to the occasional cuppa of decaf after being off it for so long. Citrus, anything acidic, anything spicy and high fat foods are out too. Milk is quite good to neutralise, but you should only have small quantities apparently. Am going to get some probiotic drinks to see if they will help and read that they can protect babies from eczema too which was really interesting.

Pudding I know how it feels coming up to 20 weeks as still approach most scans with that mixture of excitement and nerves, but not long to go now  

Nat are you trying to get in before your 20 week one? I'm sure they will tell you there if you want to save your money. My Dad told me about an NCT sale by them this weekend so will go over and have a mooch and see what it's like up here 
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, glad to hear you're alive! Bless you, sounds rotten. Doesn't help when you can't get the lemsips down you either.

Thankfully, I don't seem to have had heartburn for a few weeks now, so hoping I have escaped the worst of it. Still plenty of time for it to strike me though! I've always found ice cold milk to be a good soother, but didn't realise you're not meant to have a lot. Do you know why that is Bailey?

My babs is constantly on the move, but seems to like to hang out on either the far left or right, although it was lying pretty much dead centre for a bit yesterday. This is all still below my belly button at the moment, sort of midway between my belly button and my pelvis. I did have a bit of a weird experience the other night though. I was lying in the bath having a prod of my tummy and I had a very hard lump just underneath and to the right of my belly button. I thought it might be uterus and even possible Braxton Hicks, but I think with BH your whole uterus hardens? And this was just one lump. It has gone now, so I wonder if it was baby having a stretch and I could feel it?

Nikki, I got the breathlessness, but only after I've climbed Mount Everest, sorry I mean the stairs (seriously, who keeps adding extra steps!!) It is probably because things are starting to get squashed up I guess.

Just had decaff coffee today, and no baby spinning  

Unfortunately I'm not going to get another scan in before the 20w one. I just can't afford the pricier one at the moment (got quite a bit of expenditure before month end and still 2 and 1/2 weeks till payday, eek!) and the cheaper one they only seem to do in the week in the mornings. I could probably get the time off work, but I don't want to go by myself and I can't ask DH to book the time off as he's not been at his job long, plus it's a long way for him to travel to and from work. Think I'm just going to have to be patient! At least I know everything is alright in times of movement, as I feel it enough. Either a ballerina or a football player, not sure which!

Trying to get an appointment with my Drs, but no joy so far. In so much pain with my joints, it's ridiculous.
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I think it's something to do with the fat content in milk as fat doesn't help with the reflux , when I say you shouldn't have a lot, I mean at one time rather than you shouldn't be drinking milk. I was having a large glass but have been told that just about a quarter of a glass at a time is more effective. 

I don't know about BH but when I saw my friend the other day he looked at the bump and without knowing how they were lying he guessed where one of their heads was so maybe on that day I looked more 'lumpy' in that area!

Mine are both lying across me (transverse I think it's called) and I'm wondering if the little guy (who is lying really low down) will end up being breach as he is lying on his back looking up at me (with his head on my right side) so his bum is in the perfect position for him to go breach...suppose that would help take the decision out of my hands then in one way as have been told that if one (or both) are breach that it's definitely a c-section for me. Little lady is also lying across but is looking down and has her head on the left side, so at one point on the last scan they looked like they were kicking each other in the head!  

Which joints are hurting? Your hips/pelvis? If so could it be SPD or whatever it's called?

9 days isn't too bad to wait and the money will definitely come in handy for some item or other 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, so glad the pain went away, I think as a group we worry more about pains that are probably just muscles stretching but then again it never hurts too get these things checked out if they continue and you are worried!

My dear, I am sure I do not know what you mean about the wind, as I said I am a Lady!😋

Thinking about it my shortness of breath is much worse in the morning, we always walk the dogs first thing, weather permitting now! And I get puffed really easily and eed a good sit down when we get back! I had put it down to the walk but perhaps it is a combination of the two!

Nat, I've been getting a lot of pain I my hip wheni am sleeping it's awful when I wake up,on your recommendation I ordered a dreamgenii pillow just waiting for it to arrive!

Bailey, so sorry you are still feeling awful sweetie! I guess there are only certain things you can take as well aren't there!

I think flash is lying across me and low down like Nat said between belly button and pelvis, sometimes I think I canfeel the kicks and punches outside but DH says he can't feel anything yet so must be my mind playing tricks on me!

Pudding
X


----------



## mamochka

Sorry to but in again - Bailey - we are testing a reflux theory on Serum pregnancy board about half of sweet apple one hour after food, it seems to help to at least two sufferers including me))


----------



## bailey434

Oooh thanks for the tip Mamochka,  I'm willing to try anything!  What apples are you classing as sweet?
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I suffer from joint hypermobility syndrome, so unfortunately it's most of my joints that are hurting! I've always had particular trouble with my shoulders and they do seem to be slipping out when I lay on my side at the moment.

Other than that it's my hips, knees and back. My left hip is particularly bad today, can't bear much weight on it at the moment. I've managed to get a Drs appointment, but it's not until next Tuesday. I'm hoping they will refer me for physio, although I'm not holding my breath. When I mentioned it to the MW she just told me to take it easy, no lifting and nothing strenuous.

Pudding, hope you get on well with the Dreamgenii! I'll definitely be back to it tonight.

Just picked up a bargain from a ** page selling baby stuff - a maternity nursing chair for £30! DH on way to collect it, hope it's ok!
xx


----------



## mamochka

bailey - jazz, gala, pink lady will do ))


----------



## mamochka

sorry Nat - i know we talk on another thread but as long i am here - for the shoulders the same yoga teacher showed how to open up _ you lie on you left side for example and with your left shoulder try and go back to the pillow as if you are doing a little crunch. It will help if you prop your dreamgenii between the leg and then behind the back all the way to the shoulder. It is very comfortable and helps to open rib cage))


----------



## NatW

Thanks Mamo. I need to check with Dr, but I've been advised no exercise even yoga because my joints are just too liable to slip out


----------



## mamochka

I understand, Nat, in fact at yoga that I practice they always say it's much easier for stiff people than for flexible people because the first just need to become more flexible and the second need to build the strong core to keep their flexibility in boundaries. Ok back to lurking;-)


----------



## noodlehead

Happy lurking Mamo!

Nat, sounds awful with your joints. I've been complaining I can't get comfortable at night but I shouldn't really given what you have to go through. I seem to have Mount Everest wherever I go too! That made me laugh! 

Bailey, how does everyone know where the babies are laying. I have only had a few little bumpy kicks on left and right when laying down so does that mean it's legs at one side and arms at another or does he kick one side and scuttle round to kick the other side the following day!! Hope you are feeling better sweets.

Pudding, I simply meant the gentle breeze of the wind that flows around the skirt and frilly bonnet on a laaady!!

Day off today which is a delight! Lounging with morning TV and cats!
Xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki, what did they say at your 20 week scan? Did it show he was vertical or horizontal? That's how I knew and mayeb they tell you more with twins?  That made me laugh to think of your little one kicking you and then gamboling over to the overside to kick you again just to confuse you 

Day off sounds great, enjoy! 

I've been to the midwife this morning for a standard appointment and got to hear the heartbeats again, so that's already made my day    There was a young trainee midwife in with her too so she was explaining a lot more and it made me laugh when she asked whether she could feel my bump, which I said yes to, and then she said 'so you can see that this bump is quite a bit bigger than we would expect with a single pregnancy at this stage...'   Luckily I'm not having a 'OMG I'm SO big day' today. Apparently my uterus starts about level with my ribs, and on you guys it's probably around your belly button   LOL  

Nat I would definitely push for a physio referral if I were you as the baby is only going to get bigger and so maybe put even more pressure on your joints. It may take a few weeks for an appointment too so you might as well get on the list sooner rather than later  

Pudding hope your pillow arrives soon, my Mum is lending me a v-shaped one that she had when she had a bad back so hoping that will help with the propping up at night 
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies,

Bailey, are you feeling better today? Lovely to get to hear the babies heartbeats again! And also to get the extra detail, even if your 'bump is quite a bit bigger'!! Yes, I think my uterus is around level with my belly button now as I'm starting to feel odd little nudges around that point.

Nikki, to be honest the joint issues are something I've learned to live with and not really thought much of. Just a case of when my shoulder 'pops' I get my husband to pop it back in now. He's got quite skilled at doing it for me! It's just these last few days in particular that the pain has got more intense and my hip is just ridiculous. Yep, Bailey I will definitely be pushing for a physio referral because I'm now getting worried about even getting up the stairs and driving. I really don't know if there will be much they can do, but if they can any little helps. I have read that if you have hypermobility you're more likely to have a shorter labour though as baby tends to pop out more easily lol! I'll reserve judgment on that till it actually happens.

Pudding, hope you're ok?

AFM apart from the hip pain I'm feeling really pretty well at the moment. I'm still bricking it over the 20 week scan, but trying to remain positive. Had a quite funny experience last night - was lightly resting my phone on my bump while I had a drink, and my phone jumped! I wasn't sure if I'd imagined it and it had just slipped, so I tried it again and it did it again! Called DH down to show him and it did it again! It was really weird as I didn't feel any particularly strong kick with it!
Bean has definitely been quieter today though, just a few little nudges to remind me they're there.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Aw Nat that is so cute! The midwife 'heard' one of the little man's kicks with the doppler but I didn't feel it at all so your little one did well to move your phone if you couldn't feel it  

Would one of those belt things help you around your hips? I've been told that I might find one useful in the last 2 months just because of the size of the bump but am going to wait until I might need one as it's ok at the moment, apart from getting off the sofa sometimes! 
xx


----------



## NatW

It was very odd Bailey, as when I had the doppler I could very clearly feel the kicks of 'get off!'  

Yes, I think one of those belts is a possibility. Will have a chat with Dr next week about options.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, your comment about breezes made me laugh, that is absolutely right by the way!

Nat, my dreamgenii arrived today, I really hope that it makes a difference tonight and I find myself not dreading trying toget comfy tonight so let's just wait and see!

Bailey, it's nice having the reassurance of hearing them isnt it!

Flash has been pretty active today, I was teasing my mum on the phone earlier and he was going mad so he must think I am funny, well somebody has to I guess!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, how did you get on with your dreamgenii? Hope it helped! I have to say mine does help quite a lot, although it doesn't get rid of the pains all together. I think I've discovered what's aggravating my hip - driving! As it's my left hip it's my 'clutch' hip. Wouldn't be a problem if it was my accelerator hip!!

x


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Nat

It did help but like you say it doesn't get rid of the hip pain! 

I hardly ever drive so it can't be that for me but I did have a problem with a displaced sacrum putting pressure on my sciatic nerve a few years ago so perhaps that is it!

Flash is currently having his morning acrobatic session!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding have you considered going to see an osteo or chiropractor? My friend went a lot in her pregnancy and said it really helped so I'm going to go if I find I start getting aches anywhere. 

I'm really surprised I've escaped any aching so far as I've had treatment previously for a bad back and due to the weight of twins kind of expected that it would be a given (not that I'm complaining at all!)

Was trying to get either of mine to give a few kicks last night at a family get together but obviously they decided that they didn't want to kick 'on demand' as both weren't playing ball (or having a sleep maybe). One lady there told me that 'all twins are really well behaved' which made me laugh out loud as strangely enough I've not heard that from anyone else so no idea where she got that pearl of wisdom from 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding, your scan must be tomorrow is that right ? Good luck my sweets! Glad the dreamgenii helped. Would you definitely recommend it? I've got to get something like that. I'm tossing and turning at night and last night I got sudden really bad pain in lower right hand side but then it went and not felt anything since.

Nat, my oh my popping your shoulder back in. You must have to cope with so much. Good old DH! You're so lucky to have that much movement. I'll def try the phone trick in case there are secret kicks going on.

Bailey, I wasn't told which way the baby was laying at my scan and I still have no idea about my uterus. Been so busy I've not had time to read up on these things. But I did book in my NCT which should be in Jan.

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, thanks Hun, the scan is tomorrow and I am feeling really nervous about it, just want to know that everything is okay! 

Bailey, I was warnedd when I had my physio manipulation a couple of years ago on my sacrum that I could experience problems if I got pregnant due to the changes that your body experiences but that they couldn't manipulate it if I was pregnant because of the force required to shock it back in would oftento ally cause harm to the baby, hopefully it isn't that again and if I can't find a way to diminish it I may go to docs for a referral and see if they can help!

 To you all!

I have had a major headache all day, on and off, hope some sleep will see it off!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Good luck for later Pudding!   what time are you in? Just to let you know that it takes a bit longer than the normal scan (well mine did) as they take a lot of different measurements (head, tummy, thigh bone, heart, check the other organs) so don't worry if you feel they are taking longer
xxx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Pudding! Let us know how you get on xx

Had a proper boot in the bladder last night! That was fun. Actually made me shout out. 

Catch up properly later my lovelies xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning girls, thanks for the messages!

I had awful nightmares about the scan last night which has left me feeling very unsettled again!

The scan is at 9am so leaving soon, what with rush hour traffic and trying to find a parking space at the hospital which is always a nightmare!

Talk laters!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Good news, all was perfect at the scan!

Flash is measuring well overall and all the specific measurements were good!

He was awake and wriggling at the begining but then decided to go to sleep so the sonographer couldn't get a good look at the top of his spine, but after a lot of jiggling and changing my position she finally got the right view and all was great!

Feeling so relieved and happy!

He looked so beautiful and we got a great profile pic of him!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay GO Flash!!   

Brilliant news and glad you can relax a little now and just enjoy the kicking that you're going to get   On one of my pics of the little guy it's very obvious that he is a he (fi you know what I mean!) so that's one I'm having to keep to myself at the moment 

Hope you're doing something nice this afternoon to carry on the good feeling from the scan  
xx


----------



## NatW

Yay fab news!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Ladies!

I don't think other people, my DH included, really understood my apprehension about the 20 week scan, it was like the 12 week one, I feltlike I had been holdingmy breath for about a week or so!

Felt like I was walking on air when we came out of the hospital!

I had some computer things to give to my Dad from my DH so have spent the day with my folks and went for a doggy walk!

DH and I are having takeaway tonight to celebrate!

Flash is definately kicking me a lot today, I had some really strong kicks in the car earlier and he's at it again now, sometimes it shocks me a little and gives me a little jolt! In a good way of course!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Ah Pudding that's such fantastic news!! Hope you had a great time last night celebrating!! It suddenly feels like this is actually happening after that scan, or that's how I felt. I was really worried too.

Hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, that is exactly how I felt, I was so relieved when she said all was okay I cried! 

I bought my first baby grow yesterday, it was so exciting, Both DH andI have been so scared to buy anything incase it jinxed things, sounds silly i know but I can't explain it!

Hope all you ladies have had a wonderful weekend!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi my lovely friends!

Sorry I've not been around much this weekend. It's been another hectic one. We now have our fancy new wardrobe delivered and installed. It did mean our bedroom had to be completely emptied though as we had to get flooring down, so we are currently living in chaos with stuff from our room in most of the other rooms! It will be worth it though. Papering to do next.

Had a rotten dream last night about the flipping 20 week scan and almost woke up crying. Had to get up and then couldn't settle again for a couple of ours, so very tired today. Plus DH is away for 2 nights with work from tonight. I didn't dare tell him about the dream as he's already worried about me enough as it is.

Anyway, only another 3 sleeps until scan. I'm sure I can hold out until then. I'm so nervous.

Pudding, so lovely to actually buy something. Even though I've bought a couple of things, it still feels like it's for someone else's baby and I keep telling myself I can pass it on to my nephew if something should happen. I really want to be positive, but I think we've all been through so much to get here, that it's constantly frightening of what may happen. But we can't change anything and I suppose what will be will be.

Sonny should be coming home tomorrow! Very exciting and can't wait to get a cuddle.

Bean has been quieter this weekend, which has also worried me. Still getting the odd nudge and tickle, but can't feel it racing around like I did before. I'm hoping it's because it's getting bigger now. My sister found a lump straight away on Friday which she said felt like head or bum though!

Nikki and Bailey, I hope you are both well too.

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Darling Nat I had the exact same fears and nasty nightmares it's just your subconscious letting out your concerns and has no indication on what will be!

Try and take it with a pinch of salt although I know how hard, bordering on impossible that is!

Such good news about Sonny, I bet that cuddle will be just awesome!

I got worried that Flash hadnt been bouncing around much yesterday but he is giving me a good kicking this morning so I think that they are like adults, some days they are active and full of beans and others they just want to nap! Maybe Bean just wanted a couple of "duvet days"!

I put Flashes little baby grow in the spare room which will eventually be the nursery and I go in to look at it every now and then!😝

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Duvet day! I like that  

I've had a few more wallops this morning, so I've come to the conclusion that Bean knows when it is the weekend too and just likes to chill out!

Thanks for your reassurances  xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Aw Nat sorry you are having bad dreams, I'm sure it's just your subconcious as I had/have very weird ones before scans. Fantastic news about Sonny   he must be continuing to make good progress then if he's been allowed home, how nice for your whole family!    I feel the same when I'm buying anything, as if it's not relaly for me and my babies, I suppose it must be a self preservation mechanism but I think I need to be doing some more positive affirmations otherwise my brain might not recognise them as being mine at this rate lol  

I went to a NCT sale on Saturday and got a few things (mobile, top and tail bath thing, inflatable booster seat for a chair, playmat and a changing tray thing (that slides on top of the cot so you can change them high up and not have to bend down) so was pleased with those as only came to about £20 in total! It was a bit of a jumble sale though with the clothes (but wasn't looking for those luckily) but worth a look definitely and there were lots of toddler things there like bikes/trikes etc so worth going back to one in the future. Did some more decorating too (and then had a 2 hr sleep!) and we put the buggy together which was quite exciting, Dad was amazed how big it was but then was impressed with the manouverability of it 

My two are very different already, her ladyship is the very active one and I don't know if that's because she is up high and maybe has more room, but his lordship is mr chilled most of the time and his kicks are more delicate than little missy's  

Pudding did you get the 'TopDog' babygrow?   I got some tiny baby ones (just the plain white ones from Tesco) as my friend who had twins told me they were really useful as twins are normally smaller and will get swamped in even newborn stuff....we got one out of the packet at my desk and no-one could believe how small it was, it was a doll size! I think I'm going to be scared to pick them up if they are really small!! 

Hope you've had a good weekend too Nikki?
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Ah Nat, the waiting is horrible but you'll be there soon. You are right is because of what we've all been through to get here and we have had the heartbreaking experience of Dory and her poor little Joseph to worry us more. That's all coming out in your dreams. Only 2 more sleeps for you. I'm feeling more reassured now I'm starting to feel little kicks everyday. Only ever at the side so I don't know if my placenta is at the front. Great news on Sonny!! Huggy time! 

Bailey, NCT sounds good. I don't know of any near me but I've still only bought one little pair of dungarees from John Lewis so far and am waiting till the house is sorted before buying much more. I think your right about your little man having less room. My sis said that she had far less movement than her bigger friend as hers had less room so your little lady must be in the bigger bit. You'll need to get tiny newborn clothes. We had to rush out to buy those with my nephew.

Pudding, ah I can just picture your cute little nursery with the one baby grow. That's like I'll be once the room is sorted. I can't wait till it's my special lite place.

Has anyone booked NCT classes. I logged on to book and found a 4 day one over weekends and a thurs night which I may book but they are very expensive, about £380. I suppose it's worth it for the learning and the local baby friends you make. Anyone looked at it?

Xxx


----------



## NatW

Ladies, you need to talk some sense into me. I'm driving myself silly!

I had absolutely loads of movement yesterday morning, but hardly anything since. Normally I'll start getting kicks after I've eaten, but I barely had one last night and then only a few little ones in the night. I got myself into such a panic this morning I rang the maternity helpline who said it's completely normal at this stage not to feel anything for a while. She did advise that I ring my community midwife to see if she will see me, but a part of me knows I'm being irrational as I've gone longer without feeling anything and not reacted like this. I think it's because of the scan coming up on Thursday. Plus with DH being away, I've not got him to calm me down and give me a hug. And I've not slept very well again lately so feeling overly emotional!

I think I've felt very tiny tickles this morning, so I'm going to see how I go through the rest of the morning and then maybe give my MW a call. I think I just need a good shake!

Nikki, my sister has booked me NCT classes as a Christmas present, bless her. She does work for the NCT though so not sure if she got a discount. It was still over £200! However, since it's been booked, more than one person has said to me they are often full of odd types. These earth mother types I think! Oh well, it will be nice to be the 'normal' one for a change I suppose!  

Bailey, sounds like you did well at the NCT sale. I think I will try another one, but I need to get this scan out of the way first and hopefully I may relax. Probably not, I'll be counting down the days till 24 weeks, then 28 weeks etc!

Pudding, hope you're well.

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nat try drinking very cold water as that might get the little one moving as they do that for scans when they need them to move. 

One of mine always kicks when I'm driving randomly. But give your midwife a call anyway as they are there to support & might have another trick to try to get your little one out of their duvet today    You could always try the 'oops I forgot the 'decaff' coffee again? But please try not to worry  
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, you know I very nearly did make myself a normal coffee! I think I will try the cold water and see if it makes a difference. Gah, I'm a complete stress head today!
x


----------



## NatW

Bean is awake! The worry really does never end does it??

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Girls Im having a mare with the iPad freezing today, I've typed three messages so far and lost them all so I will just do short ones so don't think I'm crazy if you get lots of seperate posts!

Nat, it's so normal to worry, Flash has had quiet days and then kicks me like crazy! The sonographer at my 20 week scan said that feeling movement at this stage is very dependant on a lot of factors including where baby is lying, which changes a lot, and where your placenta is lying as if it is at the front it will insulate it! Also babies have quiet days just like adults do! 

I have to say I also saw Flash moving a lot at the scan but didn't feel it. So just because you can't feel it doesn't mean it isn't all happening in there! So as I saw tot he puppy when he is all worked up, Chill your bones Holmes! 😝

I know how hard it is when your DH is away, I got really paranoid when mine was away but it doesn't mean something bad will happen, enjoy the quiet time and control of the 📺 remote Hun!

I'm going to oust this now begore it freezers again!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, our posts crossed, so glad he is up and about again!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, lol! Love 'Chill your bones, Holmes' that really made me laugh! 

Thank you 
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Okay so another of my freezing avoiding posts!

Bailey, so glad that you struck it lucky at the NCT sale, sounds like you got a good haul!

Nikki, I wish the nursery looked like a nursery already it's become a bit of a spare room dumping ground to be honest, need to do a clear out but that is easier said than done as DH is a hoarder! He hates getting rid of stuff, there are clothes stored in that room that he hasn't so much as looked at let alone worn in the last 5 years but he won't let me get rid of them because he may wear them "one day" one day my backside! They won't fit and if they did they will be out of fashion so he won't wear them! It's wrong that I have less wardrobe space than my DH isn't it! Not that it is a bone of contention between us or anything! 😝

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, you could use Chill Your Bones Holmes as a mantra to stay cool! 

Or say it to yourself and think of me trying to calm a crazy puppy! That will def make you smile! 😀

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Haha that made me laugh too Pudding. 

I'm in Blackpool today for a meeting & killing time before it starts so thought I'd pop into Sainsburys for some lunch as they have a café...then I notice they have a nice size clothing section....next thing I've bought a 'guess how much I love you' grow bag & matching bibs for the little lady as I bought a blue cow one a few weeks ago (& bibs) for Mr Chilled Out.....lethal place 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm so glad I have finally found people that find me funny! I was starting to worry! 😛

Bailey, isn't it nice not to have to swerve the baby clothes isles in supermarkets anymore! I used to avoid them like the plague and now I love them!

The grow bag sounds so cute!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I know, still feels weird though! 

I wish you could post pics as it's so cute & definitely girly but without being luminous pink like a lot of stuff seems to be for girls. Classy with a hint of Cath Kidson (has tiny flowers as the background pattern). There are some great boys ones too, with rockets & tractors & the moo cow one I got  
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I think you can post pics, but they need to be from your PC, as you can't do it on your phone. When you go to reply there is a symbol directly under the B for bold, which allows you to insert an image, or you can insert an attachment. I think with the image function though, you need to have the photo saved somewhere on the web for it to be accessed, if that makes sense?

I'll attempt to do something later...

I didn't get around to telling you about my Drs appointment, which is probably another reason I was worked up earlier. I went initially for my hip pain, for which I have been referred for physio. The Dr wanted me to give him a demonstration of my hypermobility! I showed him my 'double-jointed' thumb and how it clicks in and out, but that was it! Anyway, he rotated my hips and agreed to refer me, so that was one good thing. The other thing I've been worried about is that I have a swelling in my armpit. With my SIL having breast cancer I was naturally worried, but Dr examined it and said because there was no hard lump there, it's nothing to worry about, but to just keep an eye on it. It could be related to my breast growth. 

Re: shopping for baby stuff. I used to hate going to Toys R Us to get the kids presents as you have to walk through the Babies R Us section to get to the till and it used to really upset me. At least I can bring myself to look at the stuff there now!

Wow, they say be careful what you wish for. Bean is currently doing backflips I think!!!


----------



## noodlehead

Oh glad Bean is awake Nat. Hopefully you'll feel less stressed. I only get a few little kicks each day now and sometimes not for most of the day but as our minis are still so small I think that a lot of the time we probably don't feel them. I may try to find a course not quite so expensive. I've got friends who have all made really good friends at their NCT so hopefully I won't get wierdies!! X


----------



## bailey434

I'm being a rebel & not doing nct course as have been told that a lot isn't relevant to twins and also is expensive! My hospital does a 5 hour twins parenting course that I'm doing and my local children's centre also does 2 free 2 hour sessions (labour & birth, and breastfeeding) so going to do those and think should cover all bases. So worth asking if your hospital do any and/or your local children's centre & save yourself some money in the process 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, I popped into tesco after my accupuncture session this afternoon for a few bits and ended up in the baby aisle they had the loveliest Christmas outfits for babies! 

Next year Flash is def gonna be a cute little reindeer!

Babies dressed as animals, that's the dream ladies, that is the dream! 😃

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes I agree Pudding and just think they will all be around 9, 10-11 months old then so may be walking & will look even cuter  I saw a very cute orange stripey pumpkin baby grow the other day & thought the same for next autumn 
xx


----------



## NatW

Eek! So exciting!


----------



## bailey434

Has anyone seen that website where it tells you what size your baby is each week in terms of fruit and veg? From this weekend coming I will have two cantaloupe melons inside me!!  
Hahaha!!!
xx


----------



## NatW

I'll have a banana in a couple of days!


----------



## Pudding34

Yep Flash is a banana!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Just tried to insert a pic of my bump at 19 weeks (going to take another one this week) but can't get it to work, even when done from a PC rather than my phone    You had any luck Nat?
xx


----------



## NatW

You know Bailey, I was literally just thinking about this! Completely forgot last night when I got home. I'll see if I can do anything from work...


----------



## NatW

Right let's give it a go!


----------



## NatW

Blimey, that's massive!!!


----------



## NatW

(and sorry for the pile of socks on the floor in the background! Didn't realise until after I took the pic last night!!!  )


----------



## bailey434

Ok HOW DID YOU DO THAT? Lovely bump 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Tried again but no luck, maybe it's because I'm trying from work so will have a go later at home  So is that your 19 week photo then?
xx


----------



## NatW

It was a pic I had on ********, so I opened the pic up and right clicked, selected copy image url and pasted it between the <img> tags you get when you select the insert image button. I also added it as an attachment as I downloaded it as a jpg. I'm going to see if I can reduce the size though, as it's flippin' massive!!

This photo was taken last night, so 19 + 5


----------



## NatW

Nope, going to have to have a bit more of a play around


----------



## bailey434

Trying again!


----------



## bailey434

Had a colleague who is IT savvy help me 
xx


----------



## NatW

Yay! I can see it! (I've also modded mine now so it's not so mahoosive  )

I think you look quite neat for twins! I think I'm as big as you *gulp*


----------



## bailey434

It's probably the heartburn as I can't eat very much volume-wise and am trying to work out what foods make me worse. Had chip shop chips for tea yesterday as a treat as had been out on a visit all day and was late back....turns out deep fried food is a no-no unfortunately. 

Also I'm wearing black which we all know makes everything smaller  will do another one tonight before I go to yoga and that will be much bigger as am nearly 24 weeks now! Also your little one has more room to move around so you probably change shape a bit from day to day?
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh yes, good tip on the black! Will give that one a go 

I do tend to still be a bit bloated by evening time. I'll perhaps have to have a go taking a photo in the morning, dressed in black  Either that, or I'm going to have to stop eating so much! I'm just soooo hungry all the time!


----------



## Pudding34

I'm very impressed at your technological know how ladies!

You both look great!

Nat, for some reason I imagined you as a brunette! 

I'm about that same size ladies, finding my maternity dungarees the most comfortable thing to wear at the moment, I would live in them if I could!

Cute story alert, little puppy cuddled up to last night wrapped around my legs on the sofa with his head near my bump and went to sleep, he usually likes to be on his own in the evening and it was so nice, my friend thinks he can maybe hear Flash and his heartbeat is entrancing him! How cute is that they are friends already!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Aw Pudding, that is super cute! Have you thought about how you are going to introduce them once baby is here? I hear a lot of people have a cloth with baby's scent on that they let the dog get used to.

Nope, I'm definitely a blonde! In more ways than one   I'm not dumb, but can be very ditzy. Definitely at the moment!


----------



## bailey434

Aw that is so sweet Pudding! Mexi rested her head on the bump the other week but not sure whether she realised what is was or just thought it was a good looking shelf for her  I'm waiting for her to do it and the little lady to give her a kick (as that's just where she is lying) 

I need to get reading about dog stuff actually, will add it to my list of things to do/find out as want to make it as smooth as possible. Have got a refill for the Adaptil plug in thing that the vet gave me when I had to have Bailey put to sleep, as that gives out comforting pheramones, will need it for fireworks night too as they freak her out completely!

We need more photos so if we manage to do a meet up we would recognise each other (apart from having bumps that is!)  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

We have been thinking of this, I watched show about dogs before we got little puppy and a couple on there had a baby and they used the baby blanket to introduce the smell of the baby to their dog.

When we got little puppy we did the same thing and it seemed to make the introductions much easier and they had already got used to each others smell!

So I think we will do the same when Flash arrives, for dogs smell is a very important sense and really effects how they react!

I have been watching them both when babies are on TV to see how they react to the noises, big puppy is nonplussed but little puppy is very curious and does that super cute thing when they tilt their head from side to side, we were watching Enders last night and babies were crying and he was on alert and tilting his head and looking at us as if to say "what is that?" 

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey I just saw your post, neither of mine seem to be very soothed by the plug in but the adaptil spray seems to help more, it's a hassle though as you have to spray it in the room and wait 20 minutes for the alcahol in it to fade before going in the room!

We should def share tips for the doggies, they really are our fur babies aren't they!

I really hope that mine don't feel pushed out by Flash.

I truly don't know how i would have coped over the last year or so without my fur babies so I really want to make things as easy as possible for them!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I'll have a look through our back issues and see if we have any articles about introducing babies to dogs. If we do have anything, I'll pop some aside and then that's something I can bring when we do have our meet up!


----------



## bailey434

Aw thanks Nat!

Yes Mexi does the head tilt/ears pricked up at baby crying noises too & looks at me as if to say 'what's that??'....I'm sure they will get used to it pretty quickly though  

Mexi is a 'licker' so I'm ramping up the 'no licking' command as she stops for me but will lick everyone else in sight! Daniel my nephew thinks it's hilarious and holds his hands out to be licked!   
xx


----------



## bailey434

I'm planning on putting a baby gate on the nursery doorway, even before they arrive, so she gets used to not be able to go in there so there is less chance of licking when changing them (at least upstairs anyway). I dread to think what she might do with access to fresh poo as she used to eat her own as a puppy...! 

And I was going to put the cot in my room early too so she is used to it being there (as she sleeps in her basket in the corner overnight in my room).
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That would be great Nat!

I've been working on the no jumping up thing and it's getting a lot better, when it's just us, little puppy just gets so excited in the morning to see me but I won't open the baby gate at the bottom of the stairs until he sits down now, he still gets very over excited with other people though so there is still a long way to go.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Mexi is the same with jumping. Worst with my dad, she literally dances on her two back legs & cries when she sees him! He's rubbish at the 'don't look or interact with her until she is calm' rule! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

It is really hard when others don't suppport your learning techniques for them isn't it!

DH forgets about the jumping up thing and I have even seen home couraging them up! What's the point of me teaching them something for him just to undo it?

Really hoping he will get onboard with the training soon!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat is it scan day today?  If so I have everything crossed for you lovely & hope you're ok & not too nervous. Let us know how you get on ok,  I'm going to stick my neck out & predict a little lady for you to keep mine company    
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi Bailey, yes it's this morning at 9am! Feeling very nervous, but also trying to keep positive. Will let you know how I get on 
xxx


----------



## bailey434

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Early appointments are always the best babes less time for stressing!

Thinking of you, let us know how it goes!



Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Everything perfect and it's a girl!


----------



## Pudding34

Yay, yay, yay, yay, yay!!!!!!!!

    

Wonderful news Hun!

A mini Nat! 😀

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

FANTASTIC news Nat!!  and YAY for another girl  , we can share links for nice things we've seen  

That's made my day. So pleased for you and your DH   

Pudding this will be the little ones next Christmas   

Nikki hope you are ok too
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks guys! We haven't stopped smiling yet I don't think! It definitely feels a lot more like 'wow, this is actually happening!' I cried when the sonographer told us it was a girl, I think it was just the relief that he'd gone through everything in detail with us and showed us everything working properly and in the right place and then showed us it was a girl! Absolutely magic.

DH has now decided he's not sure on the name we had picked out for a girl though *sigh*  

Hope you guys are all well and defo Bailey, we can share away!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh what name were you thinking of?

My favs at the moment (and have been for a while) are Ben and Grace  but can't decide on whether it would be Benjamin officially eventhough he would be called Ben and need to sort out middle names. Also have a couple of back ups as not deciding 100% until they are born and I can see if they 'look' like the names I like 
xx


----------



## NatW

It was going to be Hannah Grace, but not looking like it now! I think this one may run a while yet! I've liked Frida for a long time, but DH doesn't. I also quite like Gretchen, but think we may have to get a name book from the library and have a look through! I still really like Grace too though.


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, there are loads of baby name websites that you can skim through!

We've kind of put the name thing on hold right now!

We're kind of torn between a family name and a brand new name, what do you think? to name a child after a loved one you have lost or for them to have a brand new name that nobody in either of our family's has ever been named?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hannah Grace sounds lovely. Frida & Gretchen are lovely too and nice & unusual. Are they Germany origin? They sound it or European 

I'm maybe using the middle name spot after my lovely grandad Pudding, have you considered using the both if they go together ok?
xx


----------



## NatW

Pudding, that's exactly what I'm doing now! Plus DH is messaging me back and forth as well. I think we're just very excited at the moment!

Frida would be after the artist Frida Kahlo, a bit of a hero of mine. She was Mexican, but I'm not sure of the origin of the name. Oh I checked, it's scandinavian! Gretchen is German. 

I'm super excited today!!


----------



## Pudding34

And so you should be my love, so you should be!

We all should be!

It's been a long time coming for all of us with so many heartbreaks along the way that sometimes we forget to enjoy this time!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Oh I'm over the moon for you Nat!!! It dies start feeling really real doesn't it! Congratulations! All over the hard part! Yipeeee!

I tried to post earlier but so much to catch up on I didn't have time. You guys look great in your pics but I feel like my bump is even bigger! Hee! I'll try to post a pic if I can work it out.

I've been thinking about how to introduce the cats to morsel and I've heard that playing a baby cry sound to get them used to the noise helps and I think it would be the same for dogs. 

Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh and the names are great. I really like the full name Benjamin for a boy and may have gone for it if friend hadn't who we'll probably see a lot. Hannah Grace is gorgeous. I am stumped for names. I have a list but not in love with any of them. Hoping something will come to me soon. X


----------



## NatW

Glad you're keeping well Nikki! Yes bump pics please! 

We really need to sort this meet up now though! 

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki, my other boys names are Luke and Samuel but Ben is the fav currently and has been for a while now. 

Ooooh yes to more photos, will definitely take one tomorrow morning and post it and I'm definitely in for a meet up....while I can still walk lol 

I spoke to a potential Doula last night! It's all getting a bit more real now   We got on well over the phone and she answered all of my questions so we are going to meet up for a coffee in the next few weeks to see if the same rapport is there face to face as she said it's very important, which I completely agree. 

I asked her about prepping dogs Pudding (as had checked she was ok with a dog as one of my first questions!) and she said to play baby crying noises and also to consider carrying around a doll to get them used to seeing you with a baby in your arms and them not getting as much attention all the time. Thought it seemed a good idea.
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Evening Ladies!

Hope you are all having a good weekend!

Question for you, have any of you noticed your appetite changing? I'm still hungry all the time but am finding that once I start eating I feel really full really quickly and can't seem to finish whereas before I could just keep eating and keep eating!

After my yoga class and a doggie walk today I slept away most of the afternoon, I just felt zonked out and tried to wake up but it was like I was in a fog! Hope I am sleep tonight!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding that has been me for weeks now, I assume it's just due to limited space or our stomachs being in a different place to usual.  My tummy rumbled the other day & I swear it sounded like it was under my right rib!! My folks came over today & we had soup & bread for lunch & I couldn't even eat a whole bowl of soup!

We've done so many jobs today, mainly moving furniture & sorting stuff out that I can't do on my own but then slept for 2 hrs after they'd left & haven't really done much since I woke up 

Don't forget the clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour too....bonus  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I spose that makes sense, baby ( in your case babies!) is taking up room in there that we used to have available for food! Ha ha ha!

I think it's gonna be a case of little and often from now on!

Sounds like you are getting super organised hun, we need to start throwing stuff out to make more room but DH is resisting me! He is a hoarder amd does t want to throw anything away! Again maybe little and often is the way to go to stop him freaking out!😊

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

24 weeks, with a sneaky cameo from Mexi in the background!


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies! I've been reading over the weekend, but it's been a busy one so not much chance to reply to you. Hope you are all well!

Beautiful bump, Bailey and lovely Mexi too!

Pudding, I've had a couple of times where I've eaten and thought I was going to throw it straight back up. I think it's because baby is squishing everything up now!

Well, Friday I ended up taking the day off as I woke up at 3.30am and just couldn't get back to sleep. I was so tired. I ended up going for a quick nap and it turned into 2 1/2 hours!! Felt better for it though! Saturday we were out most of the day and went to visit my SIL and finally got a cuddle with Sonny! He's such a good baby and totally lovely. Kept thinking I'm going to have one of these soon, which was very weird. The funny thing was though, every time he did a little cry, little lady started kicking! Sunday, we were going to do a car boot, but DH wanted the extra time in bed (I was up at 5am, which is a lie in for me especially with the clocks going back!), so I ended up having a morning of jam making as we have a freezer full of fruit from our allotment. Still got loads to get through, but 7 jars made so far. Then spent the afternoon getting some studying done.

I'm feeling absolutely shattered now though, perfect for Monday morning back at work!!

Hope you're all well. Will catch up later.
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

Cuddles with Sonny sounds lovely babes, hope he is making good progress! 

I definately think that they hear or sense stuff in there, little pup snuggled up to me last night and started snoring away! It was so cute, little rumbly snores,  then Flash started kicking away, I dont think puppy felt it but he snuggled in more, maybe he heard it!

I didn't see Mexi in Baileys picture until I saw your post  and looked again, she looks very relaxed!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey, I caught a glimpse of lovely mexi along with lovely bump. Looks bigger than in last pic. I'd say I'm about the same. Really do need to take more pics. Love your names Samuel is one on our list too.

Nat, ah that's so sweet cuddling little Sonny and little lady loving it. Yes we defo must meet up. Sometime in November everyone?? Late Nov is good for me and we can get doing some Xmas and baby shopping nice and early! Can't wait to see all your bumps in real life.

Pudding, yes I've definately noticed not being able to eat as much and then when I still do my belly goes massive and hurts. Still need to get round the eating little and often but keep doing the big dinners.

At GP today just signing on with new surgery so have my pee in a pot ready as their present!! Hopefully they'll check again for UTI as I'm constantly worried about that. Having kicks everyday but not as much as it sounds like you guys are getting. Hope you are all lovely and well this lovely sunny morning!

Xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki I wouldn't worry about the kicks, as long as you are getting some then that's the main thing. My two were very quiet yesterday until the evening when they both woke up (as I sat down for the first time obviously!) but I wonder if I hadn't been aware of the kicks as I'd been running around and doing jobs all day. I feel them more when I'm at work as sat down at a desk, or in the evening when I'm watching TV.  I'm up for a Nov meet up, the only date I can't do is the 29th but can do 22nd, 23rd or 30th (or 15th, 16th if needed)  

Aw Nat lovely little Sonny cuddles, I bet it was very special after all he and your family have been through   It is very strange thinking that we will have one (or two!)  of our own very soon. I was holding my cousin's 8 month old the other day and it was a bit surreal to think that this time next year I would have 2 about that age!   Jam making sounds very ambitious! My plan is to spend Dec cooking nice stuff that I will then freeze in portions ready for when babies arrive so I have healthy meals that can reheat easily.

Pudding I think Mexi was shattered as my folks had been over all day and she had been running around and getting under our feet whilst we were trying to move furniture etc etc. She's not normally a 'sit still for a photo' kind of pup. How cute about the puppy snuggling into the bump  
xx


----------



## NatW

November I'm sure I can probably squeeze something in!   Assuming we're talking weekends, the only Saturday I'm free in November will be 22nd. Sundays, the only one I'm not free (at the moment) is 30th as going up to stay with friends in Newcastle on the 29th/30th Nov.

I'll pop a PM to you ladies with my details on and hopefully we can arrange something


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies! My exciting news this morning is I saw kicks on my belly! I was just laying in bed and my tummy actually moved, it was really weird! Of course as soon as I called DH in, she wasn't cooperating  

Hope you're all well
xx


----------



## bailey434

Woah that is exciting Nat!!! I keep looking each time my top is up or off but nothing yet. You must have a very active little girl in there  
xx


----------



## NatW

I reckon so! I keep feeling what I think is a foot lodged up by my belly button too!


----------



## bailey434

Am currently waiting for the midwife to call me back as over the last few days I've been getting quite swollen feet and ankles (normally one of the few skinny areas of me!) so I read up on it last night and apparently very common. But that it should get better overnight and mine hasn't really. Also one foot is worse than the other (slightly). It can be a sign of pre-eclampsia and cos of being an older mum and the twins element I'm at more risk apparently (double!) so thought I would get it checked out. Feel fine though which is hopefully a good sign!

Anyone else getting it at all? And how are the belly buttons progressing ladies? Mine is nearly gone   Freaks me out a bit!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Wow Nat, that is so cool!

I'm still waiting for DH to feel Flash, I say to him quick he's kicking, feel him! But by the time he gets there Flash is back to snoozing away!

Bailey I have noticed that my joints swell up a it when I have been exerting myself mostly my fingers but my ankles a bit too, they go back down though, hopefully it won't be anything bad and just regular pregnancy swelling!

I still have my belly button but it's getting more and more shallow!

I defrosted the freezer ready for Christmas yesterday, Oh joy! It was much harder getting down on to the floor and back up again! But I got it done finally!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I've got away with no swelling so far, although I do keep testing my wedding and engagement rings! I think if you've not got a bad head and feeling very breathless, you're probably fine Bailey, but always worth getting these things checked out!

Pudding, little lady kicked me so hard last night my hand, which was resting on my tummy, went flying off! DH saw that one! He's also felt a couple of kicks, but she's still not doing it on demand much at the moment  

Good on you for defrosting your freezer. I'm hoping once I get through some more of the fruit in ours, we'll have some room back!

Belly button still an innie at the moment, although it does look quite bruised some days. Don't know if that's a sign of it popping out? Also the area under my belly button where I was injecting has got darker and looks like I have a large bruise, or the shadow of a bruise if you know what I mean? No linea ***** though, but apparently you're less likely to get it if you're very fair?
x


----------



## bailey434

Couldn't get hold of the community midwife (good job it wasn't an emergency) so called the hospital and they put me through to the triage midwife. She said it is normal and only to worry if the rest of me swells up....cue me thinking of that girl in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory being rolled away!  She said to get my feet elevated and to mention it at my scan & consultant appointment on Thursday as they might give me support tights (oh the glamour!)

My belly button area feels quite bruised Nat and I assume it's just from the stretching. I haven't got the line either but am very pale so maybe I won't. My sister had it but she is a lot darker than me naturally so there has to be some benefits of being so pale sometimes 

Defrosting freezers sounds very organised Pudding, maybe a bit of nesting is starting?  Yeah I definitely need something to hold on to to get back up now if I've got down onto the floor!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh my goodness I am totally nesting already! I didn't realise it until you said it ( wrote it) but you are right I am nesting!

The freezer in question is in our garage and has been frozen over for ages but I got obsessed with it and couldn't leave it one more day!

I've been cleaning the house like a mad woman recently too! DH is afraid to sit down in case I Hoover him up!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Haha Pudding I've outed you 

My friend, in the last few weeks of her pregnancy, got so bad that she tried to move the washing machine (!!) so she could bleach the floor underneath it!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Why didn't I think of that!

Yes you have well and truly outed me as a crazy nesting person! Oh the shame, the shame I tell you! 😝

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I'd like to nest, but I don't have the energy! Plus as soon as DH catches me doing anything he tells me off  

I did decide the kitchen cupboard doors needed a good wipe down a couple of weeks ago, and I sorted out all the drawers and most of the cupboards. It does turn you into a crazy cleaning lady doesn't it??


----------



## bailey434

Nat I just got a movement!  Am watching TV with my feet in the air (!!) & the little guy started kicking so I glanced down & saw the bump move twice! He's in competition with your little lady  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hee hee!


----------



## NatW

How's everyone today?

I'm feeling huge today! God knows what I'll be like by the end!

DH got to see belly moving last night and also got to feel a couple of kicks for good measure too! Made me cry a little as I never thought we'd be able to share that experience. It's so lovely  (Im)patiently waiting for Friday to be here so we get paid and I can do some shopping!

x


----------



## Pudding34

Morning!

That's so lovely Nat!

I'm getting kicked pretty hard this morning, our morning dog walk usually wakes him up!

DH still hasnt felt him yet and I cant wait till he does!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nat, I'm good thanks, all set for the scan later on (fingers crossed)

I have a list of things to ask the consultant, mainly around heartburn and swollen feet 

How lovely that your DH got to see and feel kicks. I was in tears last night watching SuperVet (which I would have been even if not pregnant) but am noticing that I am getting more emotional recently. 

At yoga last night we always have an introduction bit where you say your name (thankfully as my memory is DREADFUL with names at the moment), how many weeks you are, if you know what you are having and how you are feeling that week. Well quite a few ladies have said over the last few weeks that they are getting really fluctuating hormones resulting in a kind of rage that they are taking out on their partners! I was sat there thinking I've done quite well not to have had that based on how many seemed to have had it. I wonder if it's cos of all the hormones we had during treatment and being more used to them?

Oooh shopping!! What are you planning on getting?  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, I don't know if I should be more used to the hormone fluctuations or not but I have noticed that sometimes DH can do nothing right and it can't be all about him I must be being unreasonable, at least I notice that right!

Good luck for the scan this afternoon babes, hope the consultant can give you some good advice on the heartburn and the feet!

I always cry at supervet, didn't watch last night but will watch on record, was it super sad?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I so know what you mean about being more emotional! When you guys were talking about things making you cry earlier on, I thought I was a bit weird as I was feeling strangely unemotional (not like me!), but just lately everything is making me cry! Plus I've also had 'the rage' a couple of times, but luckily I recognise it's hormones, so step away for a minute or two and it's fine  

It's the East of England Baby and Toddler show in Peterborough this weekend and I have tickets! I can't wait! We also need to do a big food shop this week and I'm going to get the bits for the Christmas pud, so excited to do that at the moment too. In fact I'm just generally excited about everything at the moment!

Good luck for the scan!

x


----------



## bailey434

Afternoon all

Scan went well & both bubbas are doing well. They are now 1.5 and 1.6 lbs  I've got some new tablets to help with the heartburn so fingers crossed they work better.  The hospital was SO hot that I'm actually shattered now so just having a sit down with my feet up for a bit, and a Mexi snuggling up to me 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That's great news Hun!

Put those feet up and relax!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I Just watched Paul OGrady dog show and cried my heart out at the little puppy!

Now watching supervet from last night, expecting more tears!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Was it the little white boxer pup? I only saw the end of the programme but she was so cute! Yeah why do we put ourselves through it?! ;-)
xx


----------



## Pudding34

The little puppy had bowed legs that the vet said she would grow out of which she did but looked so sad when she walked!

There was also an overweight malamute and when somebody came to see him they really bonded which was so touching as she wasnt sure when she first saw how huge he was, like a person on all fours!

Cried for poor Bertie on supervet he was so cute!

Happy Friday everybody

Right have to go and walk my fur babies now!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I clipped Mexi last night (again probably the last time before babies arrive as was exhausted afterwards) so she looks about 3kgs slimmer but isn't very impressed as she's always a bit itchy afterwards, even though I also gave her a bath after to help. So she has the collar of shame on & have just given her an antihistamine to try and help. Think it will be the groomers at Christmas for ease! 
xx


----------



## NatW

TFI Friday!

Bailey great news on your scan  And hope the tablets work for the heartburn.

Pudding, Nikki, hi 

Woke up in the middle of the night in a panic if I'm going to be an OK mum! Saw Sonny again last night and for whatever reason was struggling to hold him right, and tried to help when they needed his babygrow off and his head was flopping even though I was trying to hold it! Started to feel emotional and argh! Stupid hormones! So that was my 3am panic today  It was funny though as DH had also tried to hold him and was also struggling (we're going to be FAB parents!) so I took him back and laid him on my chest and he tried to take my boob in his mouth! Like proper gummed me! My SIL thinks that he may have smelt milk, which I guess is possible? My SIL also got to feel some kicks last night as little lady was giving me such a booting it was hurting!

So, anyway, I'm very tired again today and can't wait until 4.30pm so I can hopefully get away on time and go and watch the fireworks 

Happy Friday to you all
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I have moments of not panic but extreme charity that in 12 weeks or so I will have 2 babies who are completely reliant on me!! It's like a mixture of disbelief/excitement/fear and elation all mixed up together!  So I reckon it's normal anyway. Apparently we will get really weird dreams nearer the end, my friend dreamt she gave birth to puppies and aliens/monsters!    

You will be completely fine & will find your own way of doing things with your little girl  
xx


----------



## NatW

Thank you Bailey  I think the realisation is starting to hit and I'm scared now!! Don't know what I thought would happen


----------



## Pudding34

I think that we concentrate so hard on getting pregnant, treatment, IVF, the drugs and procedures that when it works we don't really believe it and it takes a bit longer for it to sink in for us! 

I sometimes have to remind myself that it's all real! 

No matter how close to us, other people's children are just that, other people's! it will come naturally with your little princess and you will wonder what you were worrying about!

In the meantime  

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pudding


----------



## bailey434

Obviously I meant clarity not charity, although I do have moments of charity too LOL 

I agree with Pudding that I think it takes longer for it to sink in after all the treatment etc. My colleagues who are pregnant and about the same stage as me don't seem half as interested in reading up on what is happening etc at each stage as me or even talking about different things to buy which I find quite bizarre!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

My friend commented on how many books I have about ivf and babies and how much i already know about pregnancy and birth etc!

I just said, you know me, I need to know everything!

Clearly she wasn't that interested in things when she was pregnant, I was talking to her about fetal development stages etc and she just had this blank look on her face! Clearly not something she researched like I have!

It's just another example of the difference between ivf girls and those that conceive naturally! It's a different world for them!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes I'm definitely like you then Pudding, have lots of books and like to be prepared! I was reading a twin book yesterday while waiting for my scan 

I tell my colleague how big the babies are etc and she just looks blankly at me and in my head I'm thinking 'don't you want to know what's going on with your child in terms of development?' strange! She was eating sushi the other day and telling me about how she just scooped the mould off some cream cheese the other day before eating it. I was horrified as I just don't understand why you would risk something like that!
xx


----------



## NatW

I have an app I read almost every day to see what baby is up to! It's so exciting! I think if you've just fallen easily, you just accept everything and are probably not as interested (I know that is a sweeping generalisation, but seems to be true!). I've only got books out of the library so far as we have a major book problem in our house (too many, not enough space), but my sister has said she has loads I can have a look at too.


----------



## Pudding34

The same friend brought champagne to our house to "celebrate" I said oh that's so nice but I can't have any and she said "why? I did when I was pregnant!"

I was truly lost for words!

I still feel naughty about the odd glass of pop here and there!

If something is obtained easily it is valued cheaply! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Thomas Paine

What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value."



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I agree. I was reading a blog of a friend of a friend the other day who is pregnant & she was ranting on about how she is allowed a glass of wine or half a guinness & how she should be allowed it without people having a go at her. On some levels I agreed, about it being her choice, but my over - riding response was 'why would you risk it!' for the sake of 9 months?? Surely something that precious is worth making a few small adjustments for for a few months?! It does make you wonder why people get pregnant sometimes!
xx


----------



## NatW

Probably because they think 'I can have another whenever I feel like it!' Even people knowing what we've been through, I still don't think they comprehend that I had to have a daily injection of something or other for over 3 months! I know there are people out there who have to do that as part of their routine anyway, but in terms of getting pregnant and staying pregnant, it's not the norm. All the extra things you have to look out for etc etc.

Rant over. I really fancy some butterscotch now! Oooh Werther's Originals! Little lady has increased my sweet tooth 100x I think!


----------



## bailey434

Nat I was randomly reading (from an app I think) that at about now the babies start knowing the difference between sweet and savoury 

Three walls done today and I'm cream crackered but feeling much more happy with the progress! Only one more wall to do and that's the colour wall which is more fun  So next weekend will be sorting and deciding where everything is going to go in the nursery weekend (in between baby first aid courses and antenatal at the hospital!)  Right I'm off to make some Parkin for a bonfire tomorrow now!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi lovelies, 

After we've been on ** I wasn't sure if you were still posting here so I've just seen I've missed loads.

Having my first day of relaxation and without people around as after 2 nights of exhausting wedding fun, we then had 3 nights of ppl at the house. So tiring! On the plus side, not being at work has given me a lot more chance to notice my lovely kicks. Getting them much more now and this morning could even see from the outside occasionally. Nothing like Nat's hand pushing off kick though!

I know what you all mean about people taking risks that we wouldn't. I think they just don't see it the sane way and just think a naughty but of this or that when I shouldn't whereas we see it as, if I did one little thing that even has a minute chance of causing probs, that's my dream and my little mini love gone. Never going to be worth the risk. Friend of mine said she gets angry when she hears what you are not supposed to do and makes her want to do it more. Just unbelievable. Being on the second and getting preg in a split second makes it a bit different. Anyway that's my rant on that front.

Bailey that's great that you know the weights and all was great at the scan. Was it a scan because of twins, I've not had any more booked in so it'll just be private or if anything worrying arises. Anyone else got more scans booked in. 

Pudding, love the nesting. Now no pulling out the fridge to bleach under it!!! I haven't got a choice about nesting as still awaiting painting being finished and furniture arrival before I can. Have ordered lovely baby furniture this morning though and can't wait for it. December will be my nesting month! 

Nat, how sweet about little Sonny. So lovely to get to spend time with him and don't you worry about not being a good mum, you will be fabulous and I'm sure it'll come naturally to us all even though we'll all be terrified! I was playing with a little 6 m old cousin of DH and at first every time I held her she cried instantly but after a while we became good pals and I was able to make her laugh quite a bit so it's just what they are used to and your little monkey will be used to you even before she's out so you'll be just what she needs.

Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh and my belly button has gone very flat and really soft! 

Anyone seen the 4d scan on groupon for £79. I'm so tempted to see morsel close up! How amazing will that be! Xx


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

My goodness I'm tired again today. Had such a busy weekend again. I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but my mum is in hospital again and no one really knows what's wrong with her. She initially went in with a fall as she hit her head, but the hospital have now moved her to critical care as they think she may have pneumonia plus still a low lying infection from when she was in before. Pretty worried about her, but my dad keeps dismissing that there is anything mentally wrong with her, despite her very long history of such problems. I won't go into it too much here, because I could write an essay, but needless to say it's fairly stressful.

Did our mammoth shop on Saturday, so will hopefully be alright for the rest of this month, apart from the usual bits and pieces you need. Sunday we went to the baby and toddler show, which was pretty good, but so very busy. The 3 halls it was held in weren't really big enough for the amount of people there - I think they got caught out how popular it was! I was forever avoiding buggies as they just took up the whole aisle, and this meant I couldn't even get near some of the stands, but it was still good to go and have a look. I had a good chat with the local nappy library and I'm pretty sure I'm going to go for reusables now, although I might start off with disposables while she is so little. Oh also popped to Boots after the show and picked up our first set of babygrows! Just gorgeous. Just a note that they do grows for very small babies (up to 5lb), hopefully none of us will need those though.

I also managed to make the Christmas puddings this weekend so our house smelt of Christmas. It was all my self-control not to eat them there and then!!

Nikki, thanks  I'm sure it's just preggo hormones kicking in. I've felt extra emotional this last week or so. I had a chat with one of my SILs about it (she has 3) and she said it's perfectly normal, plus with other people's babies you are aware you're being watched like a hawk and it's not the same as your own. So feeling better about that. I've not seen the groupon offer, so will have a look into that!

Bailey, glad progress has gone well on the decorating. Our spare room is still full of rubbish. No idea when we're going to get round to going through it as I think we are busy nearly every weekend in November and December is rapidly filling up!!

Pudding, hope you're not nesting too much and getting some relaxation 

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat, that does sound like a mighty busy but fun weekend. Did you get anything at the show? My nursery is being painted today and one coat was on before I left this morning which was very exciting. When all done I'll be after some baby grows to go with my dungarees which are the only thing I have so far. 

Feeling so light headed this morning. Managed to make it out but I think my low blood pressure is getting the better of me.

Hope you all have a lovely Monday xx


----------



## NatW

Nikki, all I ended up buying was a new bra! A lot of the stuff they had for sale was more for older babies and toddlers and I felt a bit nervous about buying stuff (still!). Did have a chat with a lovely lady about baby massage, so may have a look at that once little lady is here.

They had these though http://www.poddlepod.com/ but unfortunately I couldn't get near enough the stand to have a really good look, but they looked terrific and incredibly heavy and sturdy considering what they are!

I've also been suffering with a light head more recently. I'll mention it to the MW when I see her next Monday. I've always had low blood pressure anyway, but this is feeling like I did when I was on the DR drugs last year and my BP dropped to 90/50ish. Bleurgh!

Well done on the painting too!

x


----------



## bailey434

Oh I saw those PoddlePods before I knew it was twins and thought they looked really good. Kind of priced myself out now though with two   I've bought some teeny tiny babygrows and vests (just from Tesco basic range) as most twinnies seem to be quite little to start with and my friend said that even newborn swamped her two. Sorry that your Mum is in hospital again, hope she is feeling better soon and they find out specifically what it is that is happening. 

It must have been the weekend for painting then, well done Nikki too, it's all starting to come together slowly but surely  my bellybutton is just about hanging in there but is so tender from all the stretching. When I had the scan the other day she kept rolling the scanner thing over it and it was making me flinch! Yes I do just get the extra scans cos of the twins Nikki as they keep a monthly eye on their progress.

Pudding how was your weekend?
xx


----------

